#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-18
<nigelb> I now know that jcastro loves palentology.  It didn't hit me even when he got that tattoo!
<nisshh> nigelb, was it "I <3 palentology"? :)
<nigelb> nisshh: He proposed a stack exchange for it
<nisshh> nigelb, ah ok
<ara>  good morning all!
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<nigelb> Had a good weekend? :)
<ara> nigelb, yes, very good thanks, and you?
<nigelb> ara: interesting weekend with a lot of festivities.  I've consumed a lot of sugar and good food :D
<dholbach> Good morning!
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelb> good morning dholbach, dpm :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hey dpm
<dholbach> hey kim0
<nigelb> morning kim0
<kim0> dholbach: howdy!
<kim0> stupid cloud-init prevented my laptop from booting
<kim0> takes 20 minutes to timeout :)
<nigelb> lol, and he's the cloud representative
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> o/ morning everyone
<nigelb> in other good news, I now own a server on rackspace cloud
<nigelb> your talk on UOW finally convinced me that I should get down to doing things :D
<kim0> oh really! hehe
<kim0> very cool
<dpm> morning dholbach, nigelb, kim0 and everyone else
<kim0> dpm: hey buddy
<dpm> hey ;)
<vish> dholbach¦ hi, who is incharge of sessions? like as in controlling the schedule?
<dholbach> vish, all the team leads (community, server, desktop, etc.)
<dholbach> vish, I think it should be enough to add a blueprint, propose it for uds-n and then make sure it gets on the system
<dholbach> Daviey and jcastro should be able to confirm
<vish> dholbach¦ hmm, i mean exact timings..
<vish> day and hour..
<dholbach> the team leads
<dholbach> they can rearrange
<dholbach> if necessary
<vish> dholbach¦ cool, thx
<duanedesign> morning all
<vish> is it just me or does anyone else find this pic of dholbach too damn adorable! » http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/4841567839_8953f65f7a_b.jpg
<vish> ;)
<dholbach> that's ages ago
<dholbach> AGES :)
<dholbach> I was young
<dholbach> innocent
<vish> hehe!
<nigelb> dholbach: And those were the days you had a haircut regularly
 * nigelb hides
<dholbach> nigelb, right you are :-P
<nigelb> drat, I wish I could let my hair grow
<nigelb> I'd probably be disinherited :-P
<vish> dholbach¦ the flickr avatar, who too that photo ? thats quite a good one too
<vish> took*
<dholbach> vish, who was it?
<vish> dholbach¦ your photo! ;p with you lying down eyes closed..
<vish> your avatar in flickr
<dholbach> ah, now I know - that's on picasa, but yeah :)
<dholbach> thanks for the flowers :)
<vish> dholbach¦ oh, you took it yourself!!! o.0
<vish> hmm, this is an old blueprint now its again for UDS-N : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-foundations-n-user-contributed-metadata-for-software-center , which track is this in?
<dholbach> vish, no, my girlfriend of the time took it
<vish> dholbach¦ *phew* , was wondering how you took that yourself!  :)
<vish> Performance has no track lead displayed here : http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/
<nigelb> vish: it has to be approved first
<nigelb> oh, right
<nigelb> who has to approve
<vish> ;)
<nigelb> arh, when I look at subscribers, I expect to see who subscribed them, like bugs
<nigelb> more proof than blueprints need to be kicked out of Lp :/
<vish> gah, i cant find jcastro's video for filing the blueprints :/
<jussi> he made a video?
<vish> hmm, i thought he did one for UDS-l or UDS-m ?
<czajkowski> jussi: just the person
<duanedesign> vish: i have seen that
<duanedesign> vish: have you found it yet?
<vish> duanedesign¦ nope.. :(
<czajkowski> vish: check the log in locoteams
<popey> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3539348/
<czajkowski> I think I remember him saying he did it on friday there
<duanedesign> vish: kk, let me look where i think it might be...
<vish> omnipresent popey, thx :)
<popey> np
<vish> duanedesign¦ popey found it..
<vish> ha! i was searching for "How to schedule a *Blueprint*" !
<duanedesign> vish: http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3539348/
<duanedesign> ahhh, too slow :\
<duanedesign> :P
<vish> duanedesign¦ thx, yea, popey is too good :)
<vish> he always surprises me , in several channels he wont be in the conversation, but just drops the url !
<duanedesign> there is also- How to schedule an ad-hoc session. How to schedule a session (track leads)
<vish> he is like 'the big brother' , constantly watching us! ;p
<duanedesign> <.<  >.>
<nigelb> Pendulum: morning :)
<Pendulum> hi nigelb
<akgraner> Hi y'all  - Happy Monday!! :-D
<duanedesign> hello akgraner
<akgraner> duanedesign, hey!
<duanedesign> akgraner: the fact that uds is now only onw week away takes some of the sting out of the fact that its monday :)
<akgraner> duanedesign, that it does... :-)  and I have 3 suitcases  - I am not sure that's going to go over to well when we start packing the vehicles
<akgraner> drum kit or my shoes - I'm thinking I need to downsize
<duanedesign> akgraner: i am trying to limit mine to the two carry ons/
<duanedesign> not easy
<akgraner> duanedesign, you should get one of those Scott-e-vests it's like wearing a suitcase and you still get to carry on 2
<duanedesign> haha
<akgraner> they are awesome..
<duanedesign> thats a great idea
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you need to pack the shoes in a bag? you're driving, so why not just fit them around the drum kit in the car ;-)
<akgraner> you should see JFo's dang his probably weight 30 lbs by the time he fills all the pockets it's crazy  - in a good way  - not homicidal maniac way
<Pendulum> I gave up thinking I was just going to limit to carryons, especially as my medical equipment amount has gone up
<akgraner> I got gifts I am bringing that's what takes up most of the room they will be empty on the way back so I can put suitcases inside of suitcases
<akgraner> jcastro, are all the plenary session filled?
<jcastro> yes
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thanks
 * AlanBell idly wonders what "JFo's dang" is 
<AlanBell> oh, parse error. I get it now.
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> AlanBell, I left out the comma :-)
<akgraner> use the Amber filter :-)
<AlanBell> the comma can be useful at times!
<akgraner> hehe
<dholbach> JFo, you rock!
<JFo> dholbach, :) thank you
<nigelb> jcastro: did ya see http://ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2010/10/17/shuttleworth-admits-it.html ?
<nigelb> It does a lot of quotes from the ask mark session :/
<jcastro> nigelb: brad kuhn doesn't like canonical or ubuntu? What a shock
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> *shrug*
<nigelb> meh, he's critizing us for like what 10 projects/
<highvoltage> ugh, I find Brad Kuhn horribly annoyint
<highvoltage> *annoying
<highvoltage> (and I'm sorry to say that about someone)
<nigelb> highvoltage: Join the club :/
<popey> !logs
<ubot2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Technoviking> He is what is wrong wrong wrong in open source
<popey> He is a man with an opinion and a blog.
<highvoltage> he *constantly* spams identica (and the groups I follow) with all kinds of negative, blown out of proportion junk
<popey> There are a lot of them about.
<highvoltage> opey: if only it was limited to his blog
<nigelb> I find identi.ca lesser and lesser attractive.
<nigelb> I now almost soley just use twitter
<Technoviking> nigelb: me too
<nigelb> Technoviking: I heard even sil got irritated at identi.ca
<Pendulum> nigelb: that happened a while ago
<nigelb> Pendulum: yeah, my vague memory is reading on popey's blog
<nigelb> also, jcastro: http://knowyourmeme.com/i/000/076/524/original/Haters.gif
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> highvoltage: nigelb: here's how I handle people like this
<jcastro> I have X amount of people who truly want to help ubuntu and open source
<jcastro> I have Y amount of time
<jcastro> every time we have to deal with Z people who care about neither X people don't get helped.
<nigelb> jcastro: fair enough.
 * nigelb posts it on his desk
<doctormo> jcastro: You mean yX=X/(Y-yZ) or some such. unless X is supposed to be defined twice.
<jcastro> whatever. :)
<jcastro> remember brad kuhn quit using ubuntu with a nice 50 page essay
<jcastro> so really, why should I waste my time reading whatever his problem is when we have piles of people who need help??
<doctormo> Someone's job should be to distill that sort of thing anyway.
<jcastro> hey Daviey
<jcastro> before I go.
<jcastro> what's the frequency of summit checking for blueprints
<jcastro> in the past it was something like 10 minutes?
<jcastro> to schedule them I mean
<Technoviking> popey: know anyone on the Mactell team?
<popey> nope
<Daviey> hey jcastro
<jcastro> hey Daviey
<Daviey> jcastro: i've cron'd it for hourly
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> Daviey: iirc during actual UDS they redo it for like 5 minutes
<Technoviking> popey: trying to join cause I have patched some of the matel packages for MAverick.
<Daviey> jcastro: lemme time how long a suck takes
<jcastro> Daviey: at UDS msm will be sitting at the desk and will be scheduling for people
<Daviey> jcastro: 5 mins sounds a little extreme IMO.. but you let me know how often, and i'll do it
<jcastro> Daviey: yeah it doesn't bother me how long it is, as long as people can schedule stuff at UDS and it shows up
<Daviey> jcastro: I think a blog post explaining that people really should register their interest via LP and the ical feed would be useful about now :)
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<jcastro> via lp?
<Pendulum> Daviey: do you mean by subscribing to blueprints?
<Daviey> Pendulum: ack
<Daviey> jcastro: theory being, it's easier to schedule if people show that they are required, or would like to attend
<Daviey> naturally, they don't *need* to register - but it means they are more likely going to be able to attend things they want to
<Daviey> (or needed at)
<Daviey> jcastro: OK, just timed a suck and it took 2m7.097s ... this will get longer as more specs appear.
<jcastro> ah
<Daviey> so 5 mins, could mean there is constantly one running... 15 mins might be better.
<jcastro> Daviey: ok well, I've been making sure people who are only there for a few days have registered with lp.
<jcastro> Daviey: I was thinking 30
<jcastro> but whatever
<Daviey> sounds good to me
<Daviey> jcastro: On Monday, i'll switch it to 30 mins
<Daviey> Technoviking: What does your mactel package do? :)
<jcastro> Daviey: did you get my bug about the shuffling of tracks?
<Daviey> jcastro: not yet read it
<Daviey> jcastro: Hmm... yeah...  so, admins see a warning if they are back to back in the planner
<Daviey> and new sessions won't be autoscheduled next to each other
<Daviey> but because the tracks weren't set when the first scheduler run was made, the other day - it didn't realise there was a problem
<jcastro> Daviey: ok so I should reshuffle existing ones then?
<jcastro> ok, I can fix it
<jcastro> it's trivial
<Daviey> there is tool that needs some work to randomise the existing ones.. but not sure it's needed at this stage, is it?
<jcastro> no, it's easy for me to fix them
<Daviey> groovy
<jcastro> as long as from now on they don't go back to back
<Technoviking> Daviey: I have built a newer version of the pommed package that work with the newer (mid-2010) unibody Macbook Pro keyboard backlight
<Daviey> Technoviking: nice!  /me has one :)
<Technoviking> should be in my ppa in a few hours, https://edge.launchpad.net/~mike.basinger/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Daviey> Technoviking: Is this 1.34?
<dholbach> j
<Technoviking> no 1.33
<jcastro> Daviey: I get an "oh bugger" when I try to move one
<jcastro> on tuesday
<Daviey> Technoviking: hmm.. Natty currently has 1.34.. couldn't you backport that one?
<Daviey> jcastro: hmm, which one?
<jcastro> ok on tuesday
<Technoviking> Daviey: let me try
<highvoltage> jcastro: yep, generally what I do to :)
<jcastro> I am trying to move every other brown one out of antigua 1
<jcastro> Daviey: try to move GEIS out of a slot for example
<Daviey> I just moved gestures in media players, and it worked :/
<Daviey> jcastro: what day is that on?
<Daviey> oh sorry
<Daviey> tuesday :)
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow! :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<Daviey> dholbach: o/
<Daviey> jcastro: Ok... work around is to drag the colour, not the title
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> good enough
<duanedesign> jcastro: sent another couple 'interviews' from people who are brand new to the community. I probabally should of waited and compiled them all in one email.
<jcastro> what does "error meeting not in that slot"
<jcastro> duanedesign: I saw, thank you
<duanedesign> okies great.
<jcastro> Daviey: oh, it seems I was moving stuff around while it was rescheduling
<Daviey> jcastro: ossibly
<Daviey> p+
<duanedesign> jcastro: if you need any additional help with that let me know
<Daviey> jcastro: I moved 2 back to back ones on tuesday to check
<Daviey> jcastro: One other thing, can you check in with the IRCC folks to make sure the bot runs ok.
<Daviey> and room names etc.
<jcastro> jussi: ^^
<jussi> oh, yeah, room names, Ill get onto those soon
<Technoviking> Daviey: 1.34 building, should work
<Daviey> Technoviking: groovy
<Daviey> Technoviking: looking forward to try it
 * maco blinks
<maco> the expense form for uds is in excel format
<JFo> there's an expense form?
<nigelb> xls?
 * JFo was not aware
<maco> nigelb: yes
<AlanBell> maco: I commented on that last time
<maco> JFo: i'm guessing canonifolk do things differently, maybe?
<maco> im looking at the sponsored people email
<czajkowski> yeah but OO can open .xls so whats the issue ?
<nigelb> maco: I'm just glad it isn't xlsx :/
<maco> czajkowski: just surprised theyd use xls when they know its all linux folks...we can use ods
<czajkowski> possibly just easier for the person doing it tbh
<czajkowski> it's not really a big deal imo
<czajkowski> it'd be worse to send a .ods to a person who only uses windows :)
<AlanBell> well OOo works perfectly cheerfully on Windows
<czajkowski> only if you have it installed
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> yup. I think when I expressed my surprise the response was along the lines of "meh"
<AlanBell> and there are some people who get sponsorship and expenses who are not Ubuntu users apparently
<AlanBell> like for example the person who did that odd plenary on dynamic text changes in wiki like datasets
<nigelb> that french lady
<vish> maco¦ last time someone from canonical mentioned they get the perdiem beforehand
<vish> while the community claim expenses later..
<AlanBell> nigelb: yeah. Never heard anything more about that, although I did have a crack at implementing it myself
<nigelb> AlanBell: oh, you implemented it? Neat.
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/hidetext.html
<AlanBell> I implemented it during the session :)
<AlanBell> got bored during the second half
<doctormo> vish: As am employee at Canonical I claimed perdiem after, no different to the community.
<dpm> yeah, we all get the perdiem after claiming it
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh, but isn't slow enough?
<AlanBell> there are some limitations on what can be done in HTML and jquery, spans become block elements during a hide transition
<vish> doctormo¦ hmm, well, i was told that they dint claim but got the perdiem everyday..
<nigelb> Enclose it in a div and do the transition then?
<vish> no its was only info i was told..
<vish> so*
<AlanBell> well yes, but then it is a block, not inline
<nigelb> meh
<nigelb> but it would look smoother
<maco> vish: maybe reference to the lack of receipt needed for per diem?
<AlanBell> nigelb: well the point is to insert and remove some words from within a sentence
<nigelb> AlanBell: I thought the point was to transition it slowly instead of just a diff
<nigelb> (this shows how well I was listening to the session :p)
<vish> maco¦ nah, not that .. it was the first day when we had gone for dinner, and we[community] were wondering about receipt but the employee mentioned he already got the perdiem :)
<maco> but you dont need a receipt for dinner...
<AlanBell> nigelb: have a play with it, you will see what I mean :) the toggle button at the bottom does what I wanted the top ones to do
 * nigelb looks
<vish> maco¦ yea, but that aint the point.. it was that he already received the perdiem for the day..
<vish> huh! theme party! so i guess jono is batman???
 * jussi is still trying to decide what to be...
<nigelb> jussi groom :p
<jussi> lol
<nigelb> or dracula
<jussi> no
<nigelb> your wedding suit reminded me of dracula somehow
 * nigelb runs
<jussi> thanks....
<jussi> quizbuntu bot sucks... :(
 * nigelb will do it, soon
<hggdh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-October/231246.html
<hggdh> <sigh/> those guys are out of control
<nisshh> hggdh, heh, lucky im not subscribed to that list :|
<nisshh> i would get so much cruft in my inbox it's not even funny
<hggdh> nisshh: I am still, but seriously considering giving up. The amount of psuedo-wittiness, and plain simple rudeness is amazing, coming in froma small group
<nisshh> hggdh, yeah, sometimes i find parts of the community that are a bit like that :|
<vish> hmm, how does that work actually?
<nisshh> vish, how does what work?
<hggdh> vish: hoe does what work?
<hggdh> heh
<vish> i think it copies the "******" instead of converting it as "*******"
<nisshh> all i see is asterisks :)
<vish> nisshh¦ i was typing asterisks... :)
<hggdh> of course it will not convert to asteriscs, there is no such thing. But the poster suggests it does, so one goes and type the real password in an email...
<vish> heh! :)
<nisshh> vish, oh.... :)
<hggdh> this is, theoretically a list for Ubuntu users -- casual users, most of the time -- to get sound technical advice. Instead, we get petty discussions and plain malicious suggestions
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i suspect it was better when it was first around, but it seems to have slowly gotten worse
<vish> hggdh¦ but did he actually type his password?  i think he is either mistaken that it converts or tying to play a trick, later might be rarer ;)
<vish> trying*
<vish> hggdh¦ who is the moderator?
<hggdh> vish: the not author is not a naïve user. I cannot see anything else but social engineering at work, disguised
<hggdh> vish: I don't know. I am glad I am not -- right now I am so mad I would boot the author
<vish> hehe!
 * vish just imagines a member of the security seeing that ..! ;)
<vish> the team would have a heart-attack ;p
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-19
<nigelb> Morning folks :)
<doctormo> Hey nigelb, I have a new phone
<nigelb> doctormo: w00t, what make?
<pleia2> nigelb asks the boring questions, what *color* is it?
<doctormo> nigelb: Samsung vibrant
<nigelb> pleia2: HAHAHA
<pleia2> those galaxy s phones look pretty slick
<nigelb> Neat, android phone :)
<nigelb> I realized its time I got one.
<nigelb> Its nice to ssh from phone  :p
<pleia2> yeah :)
<nigelb> Never know when classroom needs help :)
<doctormo> Well this one is pretty cool, best graphics chip of any on the market.
<nigelb> I'm contemplating a sony xperia soon
<akgraner> doctormo, don't you love it!
<akgraner> I have the same phone and I love it!!!
<akgraner> did I mention I love it
<nigelb> about thrice, yes :p
<vish> i/m finally closing in on the kernel bug! \o/
<vish> i'm*
<nigelb> vish: got your / and ' mixeeed up all day?
<doctormo> akgraner: It's a nice phone, still getting used to it.
 * doctormo goes back to watching avatar.
<akgraner> on your phone?
<akgraner> right
<doctormo> yes ;)
<vish> hmm, does lp not show kind changes?  like from file -> symlink
<vish> alrighty, last kernel! and i can be sure where my bug is.. and bug JFo bout it ;p
<JFo> :-/
<vish> JFo¦ dont worry its not your fault :) , it is most likely this Ubuntu cherry-picked patch from airlie,  http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26302
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 26302 in Driver/Radeon "[M7 LW] desktop runs out of video memory on ATI Radeon Mobility 7500" [Major,New]
<vish> its not accepted yet in mainline..
<JFo> :-)
<paultag> JFo, don't know if you caught this -- that bug with my netbook magic-ed away
<paultag> JFo, thanks for being you :)
<paultag> JFo, I closed out my report with details
<JFo> I did see it, you were just away from IRC so my response went unseen :-)
<paultag> JFo, :)
<JFo> I'm glad it's fixed paultag :)
<paultag> JFo, Me too, finally back on Ubuntu :)
<JFo> heh, yep
<paultag> I was having flashbacks, it was like I was in highschool all over again
<JFo> oh dear
<paultag> somethings never change in Debian :)
<paultag> Anywho, I've killed off this cup of  tea, time for some sleep
<paultag> 'night :)
<JFo> same here
<JFo> night paultag
<dholbach> Good morning!
<kim0> Good morning fellas
<dholbach> heya kim0
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> howdy dholbach dpm
<dpm> good morning dholbach, good morning kim0
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dpm> Daviey, nice article and nice picture :) http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/opinion/ubuntu-10-10-the-release-cycle-in-review%E2%80%A6/
<Daviey> dpm: thanks :)
<nigelb> morning all!
 * nigelb o.O at Daviey's picture :P
<nigelb> Morning all :)
<Daviey> nigelb: that picture is about 2 and half years old.
<nigelb> Daviey: Aha :)
<Daviey> Infact, it was taken at FOSDEM 2008 with the lovely Becky Hogge, former open rights group honcho.
<Daviey> http://org.daviey.com/
<nigelb> Ah, the color version looks less Godfather-like
<czajkowski> Goooooooooooooooooood MORNING
<kim0> czajkowski: hehe morning :)
<dpm> good morning nigelb and czajkowski
<nigelb> Good morning czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: looks like its a really good morning :)
<nigelb> Morning kim0 and dpm, having a good day?
<dpm> nigelb, not, bad, not bad, and you?
<kim0> nigelb: hey thanks .. how about you
<nigelb> dpm: Almost 4 pm, looking forward to a quiet evening :)
<dpm> nice :-)
<duanedesign> morning all
 * duanedesign cant decide what to work on today. Think i will write all my Todos on slips of paper and draw out of a hat :P
<nigelb> duanedesign: good idea
 * JFo investigates developing a 'virtual hat' to save us the effort of having to write before we can see out of both eyes
 * JFo sips a cuppa
 * nigelb hands JFo caffeine IV
<JFo> heh, thanks nigelb
<Pendulum> mmm... caffeine
 * JFo goes for another cup
<nigelb> Pendulum: None for you :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: s'ok. i don't actually drink much caffeine :)
<akgraner> Pendulum - akgraner is powered caffeine and stubbornness..
<JFo> more of the latter than former
<JFo> hmmm, thought that was my inside voice ;)
 * JFo is powered by anger and hate
<JFo> well, that isn't true
<akgraner> JFo, you are not
<JFo> :)
<JFo> I know, it sounded funnier in my head
<JFo> :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<nhandler> pleia2_: I just realized, I never said 'welcome back' to you yet ;) Welcome Back
<nigelb> JFo is powered by beer, fish and chips, and the cake song
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> akgraner: ^^ ;)
<JFo> beer, pie and that song
<nigelb> HA!
<JFo> fish-n-chpis I only eat in a lue moon
<JFo> blue*
<akgraner> JFo, I have 7 letters of the english alphabet you can rearrange this morning to figure the sentiment I am wishing you :-P
<JFo> :-/
<czajkowski> akgraner: not feeling the love over there are we
<akgraner> czajkowski, hehe
<czajkowski> bah no jono
<jcastro> cjohnston: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/community-n-loco-directory-plans
<jcastro> what's up with this?
<jcastro> czajkowski: he's off until thursday
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> feck
<czajkowski> thanks jcastro
<czajkowski> jcastro: is the channel for the room Curacao 1+2  going to be Curacao 12  ??
<jcastro> "12" is probably best
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<czajkowski> blog post coming
<czajkowski> jcastro: one last annoying question I promise today, where is the link to where sessions are streamed?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> it'll be in remote participation I thought
<czajkowski> hmm all I can find is http://summit.ubuntu.com/media/lifestream.html
<czajkowski> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/
<czajkowski> got it
<Pendulum> jcastro: I think cjohnston is still off on his holiday. Maybe ask in -locoteams and Michael Hall might be able to help?
<jcastro> I think only he can rename his own bp
<Pendulum> ah, right. I couldn't tell if you were asking for it to be renamed or if you were more generally asking what it was
<jcastro> czajkowski: http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<AlanBell> do we know if the icecast server will be up in time for the keynote?
<AlanBell> it is a critical component of http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/19/how-to-remote-participate-at-uds-n-and-get-the-most-of-the-sessions/
<jcastro> czajkowski: is anybody still using the track identica accounts?
<jcastro> I would just tell people to follow #uds
<sense> good afternoon
<jcastro> also, I think jussi and them usually have the irc roomlist by now
<jcastro> might want to ask
<jussi> I havent yet created the rooms, but Im working on it, asked about the ilines today
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye some do, problem is that tag isn't unique to us  so I tell folks to use both
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/media/lifestream.html perhaps a little branding love and de-karmicisation could happen here
<jcastro> czajkowski: uds-n perhaps?
<czajkowski>  - dont appear in tags
 * czajkowski loves the locoteams tag 
<czajkowski> it's ours :D
<jcastro> Daviey: any idea why my roundtables aren't purple? See monday for example
<Daviey> jcastro: one moment
<Daviey> hmm... jcastro i see a purple roundtable
<Daviey> on Monday
<Daviey> for ubuntu the project
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> it sorted itself
<jcastro> I see, I must have scheduled it and then it ran and sorted it
<jcastro> brillianty
<Daviey> \o/
<jcastro> duanedesign: I owe you much beer
<JFo> dholbach, you want to see a photo? :)
<dholbach> JFo, yes
<JFo> dholbach, http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1682438420036&set=a.1109332452745.148164.1209840162
<JFo> just came in today
<dholbach> JFo, YEeeeeeehaw! :)
<JFo> heh
 * dholbach hugs JFo
<JFo> I'm testing them before I pack them up
 * JFo hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> excellent :)
<JFo> this one sounds great
<JFo> I'm assembling the other one
<dholbach> good work
<JFo> we may run out of real estate on the table though :-/
<dholbach> we'll figure something out
<JFo> these things are rather large
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> no worries
 * dholbach rushes out for a lil bit - brb
<nigelb> JFo: dammit!
<JFo> ?
 * nigelb won't be there :/
<JFo> ah
<JFo> well, that is ok, maybe next time
<JFo> I hate that you can't be there, but what is there to do :-/
<nigelb> I now have to figure out an excuse to be at home for a week
<nigelb> hrm, I already got chickenpox once
<nigelb> smallpox is too rare these days :/
<nigelb> JFo: oh, it looks lovely btw :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: :)
<JFo> nigelb, :)
<duanedesign> JFo: what is the photo of
<duanedesign> me no see it :(
<JFo> one sec duanedesign
<JFo> duanedesign, try this one http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1865938&l=4c34e37598&id=1209840162
<nigelb> duanedesign: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs773.snc4/67379_1682438420036_1209840162_1865938_1336276_n.jpg
<duanedesign> JFo: oh wow!
<JFo> :)
<jussi> jcastro: why do we have curacao 1 and curacao 1+2?
<JFo> duanedesign, http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1865936&l=9a0b8402f6&id=1209840162
<JFo> also
<duanedesign> JFo: what is the columbia record, some jazz?
<jcastro> jussi: yes, just make it "curacao-1-2" or something
<jussi> ok
<jussi> so its one and the same?
<JFo> duanedesign, Frank Sinatra
<duanedesign> JFo: ahhh, right
<duanedesign> i did it mymymymymymy way :)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> I like listening to Frank every now and again
<JFo> plus he was handy to test the sound on the new tables
<nlawson> hello from cincinnati
<nlawson> i was directed here from #ubuntu
<nlawson> I was told to talk to you about television pilot ideas that would be in support of the Ubuntu community
<JFo> nlawson, you are in the right place
<nlawson> wonderful
<nlawson> im as serious as breathing
<JFo> excellent
<JFo> I am sure one of the community team in here would love to talk with you about it
<JFo> :)
<nlawson> i am in charge of facilitating a complete transition from an enmeshment of windows and mac oses to a complete open source solution
<nlawson> ubuntu has my undivided attention
<nlawson> the fact that you can customize it from within
<nlawson> the fact that it makes it easy to work with vetted software ( i assume it is vetted ) makes it very appealing to me
<nlawson> and i got it to run on a random monitor and a $75 dell computer
<nlawson> that impresses the hell out of me
<JFo> that is great to hear! :)
<JFo> I'll leave it to the team to chat with you
<nlawson> thank you
<JFo> I need to step away for a bit
<nlawson> okay
<JFo> nlawson, no problem
<nlawson> i would be very interested to help create an educational video whose purpose would be to educate school systems, non profit organizations, and public government organizations about the beauty that Ubuntu offers
<nlawson> how does the ubuntu community team feel about that?
<duanedesign> nlawson: i think that is a great idea
<duanedesign> nlawson: i think everyone is busy preparing for our Developer Summit which starts next week. But if you can idle around i am sure you can get some input
<pleia2> a video doesn't currently exist, but I know dinda was working on some educational-aimed pdfs
 * duanedesign waves at pleia2 
<pleia2> g'day duanedesign
<AlanBell> nlawson: tell us a bit about you and your organisation
<nigelb> AlanBell: any news of wiki update?
<AlanBell> nigelb: nope
<AlanBell> 07:15 < AlanBell> newz2000: what is the status of the wiki theme now?
<AlanBell> 14:31 < newz2000> AlanBell: I'm not certain, I've got to find an answer to that myself today
<nigelb> AlanBell: GAH
<nigelb> I'm hlding off on a view wiki work jobs I've volunteeered to do just because of that :/
<nigelb> *few wiki
<dholbach> ok my friends, I'm calling it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> dholbach: night :)
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<dinda> nlawson: Hi, I'm interested in this idea, what organisation are you with?
<dinda> nlawson: I work for Canonical, covering Education
<nlawson> I work for Media Bridges
<nlawson> nicholas@mediabridges.org
<nlawson> Dinda, what is a vision you have for how Ubuntu can be of benefit to the Education system?
<nlawson> i see it as lowering costs and creating a saturation situation
<nlawson> where if Ubuntu is the baseline operating system for a generation
<nlawson> dividends will appear with time
<dinda> nlawson: it's not just about the costs but showing that open source methodology matching open learning methodology. . .
<dinda> nlawson: http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/
<nlawson> there was an article today about wikipedia centered ideology for education
<nlawson> you are an author/blogger?
<nlawson> dinda
<dinda> nlawson: I am :)
<nlawson> that is a wonderful past time to enjoy
<nlawson> www.newsonthehill.com
<nigelb> dinda: I see you had an interesting trip to Malaysia :)
<nlawson> im a young writer at that hyperlocal site
<nlawson> Dinda is not to be fucked with
<nlawson> lol
<nlawson> your blog is exactly what i am looking for at this point in my work
<dinda> nlawson: actually been considering trying to do a documentary about some of schools currently using Ubuntu
<nlawson> dinda
<nlawson> dinda: really what would be the focus of the documentary?
<dinda> nlawson: showing how empowering it is when you put this kind of technology into kids hands
<nlawson> how does the administration feel about a OS change?
<nlawson> do they see the bigger picture or do they just see the immediate numbers?
<dinda> nlawson: they are the ones driving it :)
<dinda> the governement policies are very FOSS friendly, have their own R&D agency just to find FOSS solutions
<nlawson> i technically work for the government
<jussi> nlawson: in ubuntu namespace channels we appreciate it if you watch the language and keep it family friendly (ie. no swearing please)
<dinda> MS is now offering to give them XP for free but English-only, with Ubuntu we can let them translate it
<nlawson> i do apologize for my poor vocabulary
<nlawson> i am terrible at IRC chats .. how difficult is it to enter into a real world situation with an ubuntu visionary that I could gain insight from into the FOSS world?
<AlanBell> nlawson: are you in touch with your loco team?
<nlawson> yes I am waiting to hear back from the ERK
<nlawson> he is a very busy man
<AlanBell> maybe email your loco mailing list to find someone in your area
<jussi> jcastro: you about?
<nlawson> AlanBell: I will do that
<nlawson> I try to move as fast as people get back to me
<AlanBell> Cincinnati is in Ohio?
<nlawson> he is up for a leadership position within ohio ubuntu from what I can tell
<nlawson> Cincinnati is in Ohio
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-us-oh might be the irc channel to poke people in
<nlawson> thank you
<AlanBell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-oh/
<AlanBell> would be the mailing list
<AlanBell> not a very active list by the looks of things
<nigelb> w00t, 1000 votes on http://bugs.developers.facebook.net/show_bug.cgi?id=13040
<ubot2> bugs.developers.facebook.net bug 13040 in [Old] Rest API "Desktop app failing, API_EC_TOO_MANY_CALLS breaks Ubuntu" [Critical,New]
<nigelb> ok, I'm impressed very much that ubot just parsed that
 * nigelb hugs jussi and rest of bot devel team
<jussi> :D
<jcastro> jussi: yeah
<czajkowski> Ohio is up for renewal this week
<czajkowski> talk to paultag that's his loco
<jcastro> is it possible to vote against a team based on that it's ohio?
<jussi> hahaha
<pleia2> hah
<czajkowski> lol
<pleia2> so, there is a change on the CC (someone is stepping down and we're replacing them with the next on the list from the vote last year), what mailing list(s) should I post this announcement to?
<czajkowski> locoteams
<pleia2> putting it up on ubuntu-news.org too, of course
<czajkowski> and -devel ?
<pleia2> probably -news-team too
<pleia2> looks like mark emailed -devel-announce for the initial CC announcement last year
<pleia2> yeah, so -devel-announce and -news-team
<jussi> Why are you not having a new poll? ( by-election) so to speak?
<pleia2> don't want to risk voter fatigue
<pleia2> and condorcet is good for this kind of thing
<jussi> hrm, so the replace ment is coming in for just the remainder of term or getting a full term of their own?
<pleia2> remainder
<jussi> ok :)
<czajkowski> nhandler: you have a topic on the loco council agenda will you be there this week ?
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye makes sense tbh re filling in the spot the way ye are tbh
<czajkowski> I think it's good not to tire or confuse people with unnecessary elections tbh
<AlanBell> it makes sense and I can't see a conflict with http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/governance however it might be worth documenting the procedure somewhere in case it gets used again
<pleia2> AlanBell: agreed
<jussi> AlanBell: +1
<AlanBell> the whole nomination/shortlisting process is insufficiently well documented at the moment, possibly as a result of the ubuntu.com changes
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Restaffing is where you should be looking for that
<pleia2> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Delegation
<AlanBell> ah, missed that one
<pleia2> (these are both linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil)
<pleia2> so we should update /Restaffing with a note about people stepping down mid-term and the process for filling the spot when condorcet voting is used
<AlanBell> yup
<doctormo> Arg, so many regressions in the apps I use! Why did the empathy developers take away /msg from irc?
<doctormo> It's like I can't DO anything any more without some developer making it harder.
<AlanBell> pleia2: PM?
<pleia2> AlanBell: anytime
 * nigelb hands doctormo best hostname award
<nigelb> wargames!
<czajkowski> hmmm some naughty teams not replying to re approval emails
<czajkowski> >:(
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> then they wonder why they'll get unapproved
<czajkowski> and it's not the first mail they;ve received either
<czajkowski> grrr
<nigelb> jcastro: poke?
<jcastro> yo
<nigelb> got a min for a PM?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> just mail me please
<nigelb> ok :)
 * nigelb mailed
<jcastro> nigelb: scheduling things go to jono
<nigelb> jcastro: arg
<nigelb> jcastro: will forward
<nigelb> jcastro: thanks
<pleia2> yay @ translating CoC
<nisshh> pleia2, i thought for sure it would have been suggested years ago *scratches head*
<pleia2> it certainly has been talked about
<nisshh> yeah
<pleia2> but no one owned it until now
<nisshh> i see
<paultag> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> hey paultag
<paultag> AlanBell, yeah, so what was going on with Ohio?
<AlanBell> it contains cincinatti
<czajkowski> paultag: hey buddy
<paultag> czajkowski, :)
<paultag> AlanBell, it sure does
<AlanBell> where nlawson who popped in comes from
<paultag> Ah, yes. He's working down there :)
<paultag> AlanBell, FYI, our loco has an odd setup with the MLs. We use LP. Vorian set it up funny when he led Ohio
<AlanBell> ah ok
 * AlanBell is looking forward to the now inevitable elk carcass photo from vorian
<paultag> heh :)
<czajkowski> the waht now ?
<paultag> Oh nothing :)
<czajkowski> paultag: be nice to me I've to vote later on :p
<paultag> haha :)
<czajkowski> nhandler: poke you've an agenda item up for the 2nd month in a row are you about to discuss it ?
<czajkowski> pleia2: what would be the closest area/state/loco to connecticut ?
<pleia2> Mass
<pleia2> new york borders it too
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<czajkowski> feck just noticed it's some sort of dress up on the friday night
<czajkowski> at uds
<doctormo> czajkowski: what kind?
<czajkowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516496/
<Technoviking> no All-Stars?
<czajkowski> maybe as well ?
<nhandler> I'm seeing a few emails on their ML from the past few days: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-allstars/
<czajkowski> while I do like allstars it does seperate people from mingling during the week
<czajkowski> I thought it was a lot more fun with just karaoke and more people got involved
<Technoviking> czajkowski: the karoke in Barcelona was the best
<czajkowski> aye it really was
<czajkowski> and more people got up there then at an all stars
<Technoviking> Orlando has a mega coustume store, people should try to go there for a costume
<czajkowski> Technoviking: although celine dion will forever haunt me
<Technoviking> czajkowski: lol
<Technoviking> near, far, where ever you are:)
<czajkowski> what was the other one
<czajkowski> I got my soul....
<czajkowski> I got soul even
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-20
<jcastro> OMFG
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NicaraguanTeam/ReApproval2010
<jcastro> WHAT.
<jcastro> czajkowski: !!!!!!! ^
<pleia2> best reapproval app ever?
<highvoltage> whoah
<highvoltage> guess who's getting re-approved :)
<pleia2> yeah, they did today :)
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I am sitting here with my mouth agape
<jcastro> paultag: hey, show your ohio mates that page
<jcastro> man, we gotta step our game up
<highvoltage> jcastro: yeah! and it's not some rich western european country or something, it's normal people who are just doing it for themselves! it's really awesome and I'm sure they're going to inspire a bunch of loco teams out there!
<duanedesign> jcastro: wow that is nice. I have been meaning to contact the nicaraguan team about the screencasts they have been doing. See if they are interested in working with the Screencast Team
 * duanedesign does that now
<duanedesign> _paultag: ping
<_paultag> duanedesign: pong -- I just saw your wiki changes
<_paultag> duanedesign: what's new, my friend?
<duanedesign> _paultag: i am drafting a blueprint for UDS :)
<_paultag> awesome
<duanedesign> _paultag: i think: community-n-beginners-team-community-onboarding
<_paultag> duanedesign: ubuntutheproject
<_paultag> duanedesign: for some reason they changed the name
<_paultag> duanedesign: ubuntutheproject-n-beginners-team- blah blah
<duanedesign> ahh, thank you
<_paultag> duanedesign: so, set it up for the day durning M-W-F and I can call in / virtual in
<_paultag> duanedesign: I'll subscribe, what's the BP?
<duanedesign> _paultag: let me finish it...
<_paultag> kk
<duanedesign> _paultag: did you see the nicaraguan app for reapproval?
<_paultag> yeah duanedesign
<duanedesign> also i was trying to get an ubuntu t-shirt for uds and i noticed the store had an ohio loco shirt :)
<_paultag> duanedesign: wait, what?
<duanedesign> ill see if its still in my history
<_paultag> duanedesign: sidenote -- check this out -- http://i.imgur.com/qgkgg.png -- :)
<duanedesign> _paultag: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginners-projects/+spec/ubuntutheproject-n-beginners-team-community-onboarding
<_paultag> ty duanedesign
<duanedesign> _paultag: nice SS. 118MB of RAm :)
<_paultag> duanedesign: and that's with iceweasel
<paultag> jcastro, dude I know, Nicaragua rocks
<paultag> jcastro, kills our app hard
<duanedesign> paultag:
<duanedesign> http://www.zazzle.com/ubuntu_ohio_loco_tshirt-235091021937005110http://www.zazzle.com/ubuntu_ohio_loco_tshirt-235091021937005110
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> http://www.zazzle.com/ubuntu_ohio_loco_tshirt-235091021937005110
<nhandler> Nice hoody, but it needs the logo ;)
<nhandler> paultag: I think Nicaragua kills most of us (maybe not France)
<paultag> sorry, I'm back duanedesign -- I was on the phone with one of my reloco leads
<paultag> nhandler, yeah, for sure. leogg vs huates. The epic LoCo Council fight!
<paultag> nhandler, I lost that one, for sure
<paultag> Holy shiz duanedesign -- That's one of my other reloco leads. AWESOME! :)
<paultag> Oh wait
<paultag> that's from 2009
<paultag> nevermind
<paultag> Oh nhandler, did you see what I had in mind for Fluxbuntu -N ?
<nhandler> paultag: No, what?
<paultag> nhandler, http://i.imgur.com/qgkgg.png <-- I want to revive the project >:)
<paultag> Yes it's debian. Yes, I know. Yes, I understand it's ironic.
<nhandler> paultag: Is that conky on the side?
<paultag> nhandler, yup
<paultag> nhandler, I want to have a few custom fluxbuntu themes that smoosh the package default
<nhandler> Oh, duh. It even says so in the process list ;)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> nhandler, so I might roll some dscs and try and get them going. There's not been a fluxbuntu release since 9.04
<paultag> This is my help-the-MOTU cycle nhandler :)
<paultag> ( finally )
<nhandler> :)
<nigelb> w00t, facebook replied to Ken.
<nigelb> Good morning all :)
<ara> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<paultag> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey paultag
<paultag> dholbach, How are you today?
<kim0> morning everyone :)
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dpm> good morning kim0!
<dholbach> heya kim0
<dpm> and good morning everyone!
<kim0> dholbach: dpm howdy folks
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<paultag> Well, thank you. Working on learning more about packaging. I'm finally going to devote the next 2 cycles to doing MOTU work.
<dholbach> woohoo!
<paultag> I have the basics done, and now, I'm doing a new seeded live distro with metapackages for fluxbox ( bringing back fluxbuntu )
<nigelb> Morning all!
<paultag> It's going well so far, no issues, life's good.
 * nigelb ^5 paultag 
<paultag> ^5 nigelb
<paultag> http://people.ubuntu.com/~paultag/seeds/ <-- cute, eh? :)
<nisshh> paultag, nice! :)
<paultag> help is way more then welcome -- it's still unofficial, but it's one of my one-year goals, along with working with ubuntu studio :)
<paultag> nisshh, ^
<paultag> I need to talk with JoeJaxx to get permission and stuff
<nisshh> paultag, i see
<paultag> :)
<paultag> nisshh, http://i.imgur.com/qgkgg.png <-- what I have so far
<paultag> Yes, I know that's debian. Jokes after I'm happy with it, plox :)
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> paultag, that looks better than the default fluxbox look :)
<paultag> Oh gee thanks
<nisshh> :)
<paultag> nisshh, I'm upstream in deb for fluxbox as well :P
<paultag> nisshh, that'll be merged up there soon enough ;)
<paultag> Fluxbox will finally not be so lame in the next year :)
<paultag> and on that note, good night ya'll. It's 3:30, time for some sleep :)
<nisshh> oh yeah
<dholbach> brb, new kernel
<czajkowski> jcastro: pretty impressive application
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> morning folks
<duanedesign> was an impressive application
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> colombia was the same
<czajkowski> as was france
<czajkowski> those 3 have stood out this cycle as been a very high standard
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hi dholbach!
<czajkowski> randa: you rock!
<randa> czajkowski: ?
<randa> czajkowski: thank you
<czajkowski> cd's
<czajkowski> being organised
<dholbach> nigelb, what's happening with "Emmet to clarify buckets..." in the blueprint - it's the only remaining item AFAICS
<nigelb> dholbach: aaah, I asked him once
<nigelb> let me try again
<nigelb> dholbach: Emmet agreed to clear it pre-UDS
<dholbach> nigelb, ok
<akgraner> doctormo, you around? and if so would you have time for a quick 10 min or so call today?
<akgraner> dinda, how was your talk last week?
<dinda> akgraner: good, very excithing to have been there
<dinda> akgraner: are you going to UDS?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> will you be there?
<dinda> not sure, was going to try to make it to last few days but looks uncertain now
<akgraner> hope you'll make it - would love to talk more to you about Ubuntu in Education and catch up as well
<dinda> akgraner: yes, me too. speaking of that topic, was going to ask about article ideas for UU or other places
<akgraner> dinda, do you have time for a call?
<dinda> akgraner: I'm about to jump on a call in 4 minutes but have time after that
<akgraner> cool - just ping me
<dinda> akgraner: ok, will do, thanks
<nisshh> akgraner, got a minute?
<akgraner> dpm, was looking at goals for the news team for the -n cycle - translations are one of the goals - 1) how to use the translation stats or news to be more useful to readers 2) figure out who is translating UWN now and what is missing
<akgraner> not my area of expertise would love to get your input at some point
<randa> czajkowski: ping
<akgraner> nisshh, sorry didn't see you ping - what's up
<dpm> akgraner, sure, glad to hear translations will be one of the goals :). I'll just comment quickly on the points here, but we can discuss in more detail at UDS - it migt also be a good topic for the translations roundtable. 1) I've got some scripts to calculate Ubuntu translations statistics, but due to technical limitations, I cannot get data from the LP production database, I get them from the staging db. This means, that even if that might be
<dpm> an option, stats might be out of date or not updated for a few weeks. 2) It might be a good idea to send an e-mail to ubuntu-translators and to loco-contacts to find that out and kick off a discussion
<akgraner> dpm - will do thanks
<jcastro> anyone remember where people are supposed to file community team bugs?
<Pendulum> jcastro: can you take a look at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+spec/ubuntutheproject-n-improving-accessibility-devel-and-info and let me know if it's set-up correctly?
<jcastro> Pendulum: you're missing the team, so ubuntutheproject-community-n-blah
<jcastro> and then set the approver to jonobacon so he can schedule it
<jcastro> and that's it!
<duanedesign> jcastro:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community ?
<Pendulum> jcastro: done! also, can I request that it be on a day that isn't thursday? (one of the people who will want to be there won't be at UDS on Thursday, but should be every other day)
<Pendulum> jcastro: thanks :)
<jcastro> Pendulum: ensure the person registers their attendance properly on launchpad and the scheduler will Do the Right Thing
<jcastro> duanedesign: thank you!
<jcastro> paultag: yo yo
<Pendulum> jcastro: there's no way to register "mon-wed" and "friday" for attendence. that's kinda the problem there, but I'll make sure she subscribes as "must be there"
<jcastro> Pendulum: oh I see
<jcastro> Pendulum: when jono approves it ping me and I'll schedule it manually.
<czajkowski> randa: pong
<Pendulum> jcastro: thanks :)
<duanedesign> that Nicaraguan loco reapproval app gave me some good ideas...
<jcastro> duanedesign: it gave me some good ideas too
<jcastro> like giving up and going home, hahaha
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> or moving to Nicaragua
<jcastro> I got some email from cjohnston
<jcastro> about something UDS related, I don't remember
<jcastro> and he's like "I'm in Belize!"
<jcastro> and I was thinking "what are you doing mailing someone about ubuntu when you're supposed to be on vacation."
<dinda> akgraner: ping
<Pendulum> jcastro: he's always on vacation. he'd have problems if he didn't mail people while on vacation :P
<jcastro> czajkowski: paultag: any idea what's up with this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392976
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 392976 in ubuntu-community "Leadership CoC not given to LoCo Leads (affects: 3) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<akgraner> dinda, pong
<czajkowski> jcastro: ahh that annoying bug
<czajkowski> jcastro: folks sign the CoC but they do not sign the LCoC
<jcastro> czajkowski: ok so it's still open then?
<czajkowski> but we do hold people in leadership positions to it
<jcastro> I am just looking through the ubuntu-community bugs
<jcastro> but they're all kind of open ended
<czajkowski> I am gonna be pushing for it to be translated with  dpm this cycle
<czajkowski> and I'd love in some way for us to be able to sign that LCoC
<jcastro> czajkowski: ok so you guys are on it then, cool and the gang
<czajkowski> jcastro: so any help there would be great
<czajkowski> jcastro: it's not just a loco council issue it's a higher one tbh, anyone on any team in a poision of leadership gets held to it
<czajkowski> if you're a web admin or a ML admin
<highvoltage> LCoC!?
<highvoltage> oh right, LCoC. (haven't had coffee yet and assumed it was a Loco CoC :) )
<jussi> yeah, signing the LCoC would be a good thing (TM)
<jcastro> Daviey: I renamed a room and it kicked all the sessions out, I assume next run it'll just work itself out
<czajkowski> indeed
 * highvoltage wonders what effect project harmony will have on having a seperate CoC and LCoC
<czajkowski> highvoltage: we already do have seperate ones
<czajkowski> just one we sign and one we dont
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I know that!
<czajkowski> and in the past few weeks had we had people sign the LCoC I'd have had less issues :)
<jcastro> dholbach: do you have access to the facebook group or is that jono only?
<nisshh> akgraner, sorry, was afk, fixing my trailer at 10pm
<nisshh> jcastro, got a minute?
<jcastro> nisshh: just ask
<dholbach> jcastro, I don't - no idea who else has access
<Daviey> jcastro: we'll see :)
<jcastro> Daviey: I have faith that it will
<jcastro> I believe in you
<nisshh> jcastro, about the UDS schedule, is it possible to get one session moved a bit?
<jcastro> dholbach: ok good, I'll assign the bug to jono
<Daviey> jcastro: i don't have faith
<jcastro> nisshh: which one and from where to where?
<nisshh> jcastro, the one about the book for opportunistic developers, and make it earlier
<nisshh> it's currently on wednesday at noon
<jcastro> and you want it on?
<nisshh> 2-3 hours earlier would be great
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that's not our track
<jcastro> appdevs, please ask rickspencer3
<nisshh> jcastro, ah, ok, thanks
<jcastro> It's rude for me to move another track's tracks, so ask them first please
<jcastro> if he's busy tell him you talked to me and I just need his go ahead
<jcastro> I have the power to move things
<nisshh> jcastro, sure thing, he just quit irc a minute ago though :)
<nisshh> jcastro, we should call you Zeus :)
<Daviey> jcastro: I'm not convinced it will fix itself
<jcastro> Daviey: I did it before the hour
<jcastro> what happens to the sessions?
<Daviey> jcastro: good question
<Daviey> jcastro: What was it named, and what is it called now?
<nisshh> maybe if i chant "Rick, Rick, Rick!" he will magically appear on IRC :)
<jcastro> it was curacao 1
<jcastro> and now it's bonaire 3
<jcastro> Daviey: I was going to delete one and add the other, but figured renaming it would do the same
<jcastro> Daviey: in hindsight I should have talked to you
<Daviey> jcastro: tbh, i would have probably done the ame
<jcastro> I am making an honest effort to not bug you with every little thing, honest!
<Daviey> jcastro: np :)
<Daviey> jcastro: seems we have a curacao 1+2?
<jcastro> we do
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I see what you mean
<jcastro> right, we had 1 and 1+2. 1+2 is the combined room
<Daviey> is that right?
<jcastro> so it's either 1+2 or 1 and 2.
<Daviey> ahh
<Daviey> jcastro: don't suppose you remember a session that was in the old slot, do you?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> here comes the hindsight again
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> jcastro: it's ok.. i found an old tab open :)
<Daviey> jcastro: hmm... so, y bonaire 3 is a new room?
<jcastro> right
<Daviey> ahh, that is fine then
<jcastro> Daviey: let's say it does lose the sessions
<jcastro> it would just reimport them from lp right?
<Daviey> jcastro: I think it's fine
<Daviey> but yes
<jcastro> wheww
<Daviey> jcastro: I assume you set the tracks to be all uds-n ones for the room?
<jcastro> I just renamed the titles
<jcastro> but let me check
<jcastro> yup, all set
<akgraner> nisshh, no worries on a call now anyway :- )
<nisshh> cool
<Daviey> jcastro: rockin'
<czajkowski> maco: ping pong
<czajkowski> jcastro: you thought last nights team wiki was good have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2010
<jcastro> haha what
<jcastro> seriously, wow.
<jcastro> greg-g: we need to get into botany
<czajkowski> jcastro: there are some amazing pages alright
<czajkowski> I need to sit down and put them all on one page and use them as a reference
<czajkowski> for teams to give them an idea, and yeah some are very fancy and massively detailed
<czajkowski> nigelb: ping
<czajkowski> jcastro: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-translations-translatable-coc
<jcastro> czajkowski: is that the one you want on MWF?
<czajkowski> jcastro: nope that's kinda like that bug you mentioned above
<jcastro> oh
<czajkowski> jcastro: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-n-loco-council this is the one for MWF please :)
<jcastro> as soon as it's accepted I can schedule it
<jcastro> he should be back tomorrow so I suspect he'll go and approve the pile
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<czajkowski> I can assume I'm not having my call with him again today
<czajkowski> :)
<dpm> jcastro, was that one not already approved?
<jcastro> dpm: nope, if it's approved there's a green checkmark next to the uds-n
<jcastro> czajkowski: I personally love it when all my calls are cancelled
<dpm> jcastro, oh, sorry, yeah, you're right, I mixed up blueprints
<czajkowski> jcastro: heh
<JFo> same here, on the calls :)
<dpm> I'd be also interested to know what MWF is: "Mercenaries Wrestling Federation" or "Mauritian Wildlife Foundation"?
<czajkowski> Monday wednesday Friday
<czajkowski> days which paultag can remote in as he's at college
<Pendulum> personally, I prefer the Mercenaries Wrestling Federation. That sounds like fun
<JFo> same here
<JFo> Merovingian Wording Fund
<dpm> yeah, no luck, I was hoping for that one too
<czajkowski> ok ust for ye it can mean that ok
 * dpm hugs czajkowski :)
<jcastro> JFo: the phrase for this uds shall be ... "JFo, bring your knife"
<dpm> this next UDS is going to be fun!
<JFo> jcastro, :)
<czajkowski> which brings me to what are ye lot dressing up as
<jcastro> mine is a surprise
<jcastro> :)
<czajkowski> whos genius idea was this
<JFo> ;-D
<jcastro> I think it's one of the claires
<jussi> that would make sense
<jcastro> doctormo: I am confused, there's a billion places on the web to upload images
<doctormo> jcastro: Maybe a list of them would be handy? I've had all sorts of failures with imagebin.ca and other services, plus we can't really see what's going on in the tempary image space for our community.
<jcastro> make a list?
<jcastro> I don't understand why this is a bug.
<jcastro> imgur.com works for me
<doctormo> jcastro: Yes, you pick somewhere and write down each of the URLs so others can use them.
<jcastro> I think that's unnecessary, but you can go make a page if you want
<doctormo> Thanks for your advice jcastro. I feel your being a bit peevish though.
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I'm just saying, I don't see the point of filing a bug for a list of web services
<jcastro> we don't have w.u.c/RecommendedSearchEngines
<jcastro> or w.u.c/PhotoHostingServices
<jcastro> anyway, imgur.com has been reliable for me if you want to try that
<doctormo> Looks nice, I'm adding it to the list of bookmarks.
<nigelb> czajkowski: pong.  -ngo right? I'll have to postpone
<czajkowski> nope
<nigelb> oh, ok, plain pong then :)
<popey> MOO
<nigelb> popey: hey! evening :)
 * popey waves https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-payment-service/+question/130402 at doctormo 
<popey> given you're often interested in the subject of raising funds for FLOSS project, LUGs, LoCos, I thought this question may interest you.
<jcastro> popey: hey did you go to that suse thing?
<czajkowski> nigelb: see pm
<popey> jcastro: Sadly not, my workload was too much this week. I let Mark know.
<popey> told him last week
<nigelb> czajkowski: from you? I see none :(
<czajkowski> I just randomonly pm nigel
<jcastro> popey: ah, paying work is always good though
<popey> indeed!
<jcastro> popey: I thought of you the other day, V for Vendetta was on.
<jcastro> and there are english people in it
<popey> Pip Pip!
<popey> !uk
<ubot2> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<popey> Oh jeez..
<Pici> Was there any tea?
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> !ie
<ubot2> For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<czajkowski> :D
<nigelb> !ubuntu-uk-popey
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubuntu-uk-popey' not found
<nigelb> dammit
<czajkowski> facotids :D
<popey> right, so after bug 406626, and getting that fixed before release..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 406626 in transmission (Ubuntu) (and 9 other projects) "Deleted Items Folder inconsistently named in en_GB localisation (affects: 14) (dups: 6) (heat: 112)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406626
<popey> I mentioned on the podcast that lots of people complain about that name, "trash" in the UK.
<popey> I also mentioned that one of the presenters of Tuxradar (another podcast) had mentioned the inconsistency
<popey> now one of their listeners took that to mean that Tuxradar got it fixed :D
<popey> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/podcast-season-2-episode-19 - "Finally Mike did it"
<nigelb> popey: BAH!
<popey> tis quite funny
<doctormo> popey: That's a very good question, one I hope will be yes.
<popey> Indeed
<popey> and if the answer is "no" then it should be called "Canonical Pay", not "Ubuntu Pay" IMO
<doctormo> popey: Well yes, but we've been down this road with UbuntuOne.
<popey> Indeed we have, but thats a bit different IMO
<popey> not much tho :)
<doctormo> popey: True, at least the basic functionality for UO could be duplicated without much effort to free it up. But services like payment management is something that's much harder to do.
<popey> yup
 * nigelb is glad popey is taking up this discussion
<popey> and the money goes directly to canonical AIUI
<doctormo> So long as the money comes out again.
<popey> yup
<dinda>  pleia2:  did bodhi_zazen disappear completely?
<pleia2> dinda: I haven't seen him in a while (I haven't tried contacting him though)
<dinda> pleia2: just wondering the status of the moodle server - whether to recommend it or another for dpm's training blueprints
<pleia2> dinda: unfortunately I haven't heard from anyone who was supposed to be working on the moodle stuff in months :(
<pleia2> cprofitt will be at UDS, no word from Vantrax or bodhi_zazen
<dinda> pleia2: really - would like to talk to cproffit
<dpm> dinda, I'm just contemplating IRC right now for training sessions, so any other info or suggestions will be more than welcome. I'm not familiar with moodle, but I'll look at it. If you think of anything else, just ping me or feel free to add it to the whiteboard
<dpm> thanks! :)
<pleia2> dinda: at this point I'd suggest setting up an alternate one that the community can use
<dinda> dpm:  it would take all of one afternoon to get you a good course outline that can be a self-study course by anyone
<pleia2> moodle courses can be exported, if it becomes a political problem later (bodhi coming back and wondering why it's not hosted with him) it's easy enough to move classes around
<dinda> dpm:  I'll send you a link to the Canonical course site, some examples - what you need would be small and easy to implement
<dpm> dinda, that'd be awesome, thanks!
<dinda> pleia2: yes, that's what's nice about moodle, things can be moved easily; also ported out to PDF
<paultag> jcastro, just woke up my man. Did czajkowski help you out?
<pleia2> you have a man?
<pleia2> :P
<czajkowski> *grin*
<nigelb> pleia2: lol
<nigelb> pleia2: that means you're back to normal sleep cycle? :)
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: it means the Guinnness has left her system
<pleia2> nigelb: not yet, but closer!
<nigelb> czajkowski: haha.
<nigelb> pleia2: yay
<nigelb> czajkowski: Don't you folks forget to sing "Happy Birthday" for akgraner during UDS :D
<popey> Can't, AOL will sue everyone
<nigelb> meh, tell them to BEEP off
<paultag> pleia2, oh snark snark :)
 * nigelb goes to catch last bit of India bashing AU
<nigelb> jussi: ^^ *evil grin*
<jcastro> paultag: it's noon 45!
<jcastro> man, I miss college
<paultag> jcastro, dude I set up all my classes for M-W-F
<paultag> jcastro, it's awesome. 4 day weekend, work, break, work, 4 day weekend
<jcastro> hahahah
<jcastro> I used to do that but on T-R
<paultag> so legit
<paultag> it's great
<paultag> Oh yo jcastro, I've got a question that actually falls under what you're paid to do
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> jcastro, nigelb and I are going to start CPR on fluxbuntu. There look to be a few issues ( and it's not official because Jaxx was doing some funny things, I guess )
<jcastro> I'm paid to help you fix fluxbuntu?
<jcastro> j/k
<jcastro> what do you need
<paultag> ouch :P
<paultag> jcastro, if we can get a working package set in a PPA, and show that it's set up right, how hard would it be to get it official?
<jcastro> I am not sure what you mean
<jcastro> like becoming an official derivative and whatnot?
<paultag> jcastro, yes. I thought it was official, but it turns out it's not
<nigelb> Its only a customization right now.  Not an official derivative.
<jcastro> I don't recall what the process is
<jcastro> though I would suspect getting the fixes you need in the distro would be a better step than a PPA
<jcastro> paultag: ScottL does -studio, maybe he knows?
<paultag> jcastro, the distro is dead. We'd be starting from scratch
<jcastro> I can't remember the last time we did a derivative
<jcastro> oh dude, talk to the lubuntu guys
<jcastro> they've been going down this path
<nigelb> Right.
<paultag> Oh yeah, they rock
<nigelb> Best idea.
<paultag> cheers, thanks jcastro
<nigelb> paultag: phillw
<paultag> nigelb, roger
<jcastro> paultag: when you find out what they did
<jcastro> you should probably post on -devel
<nigelb> write it down? :D
<jcastro> with a list of things you think you need to do
<nigelb> aha, I thought so
<jcastro> and then that way people can help you list them out
<paultag> jcastro, thanks :)
<jcastro> paultag: out of curiosity
<jcastro> why not just fix flux in normal ubuntu?
<jcastro> or do you want something more clean?
<paultag> jcastro, dude, flux is golden
<paultag> jcastro, but flux is like metacity
<paultag> jcastro, it's only a window manager, not a DE
<jcastro> oh
<paultag> jcastro, fluxbuntu is a whole DE, so I want to see the metapackage in Ubuntu
<jcastro> so you want flux+other goodies for people who like flux
<paultag> jcastro, so we can, you know, use fluxbox and stuff
<paultag> :)
<jcastro> so, you really need a session?
<jcastro> like how netbook does it?
<paultag> yeah
<jcastro> a dropdown in gdm
<paultag> I got that working
<jcastro> oh dude, that's so much less work
<paultag> yeah, that's what i'm saying, dog!
<paultag> It's like 3 or 4 packages
<nigelb> paultag: who are you and what did you do to the original paultag? :p
<paultag> and I have one almost done. And the seeds set up
<paultag> jcastro, I'm not looking to fork Ubuntu, if that's what you're thinking
<paultag> I'm too lazy for that
<nigelb> paultag: hah
<nigelb> czajkowski: Almost done
<czajkowski> nigelb: great :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: cjohnston is going to throttle me
<nigelb> He asked me to write something last UDS and I still haven't :p
<jcastro> paultag: I didn't mean to imply that, I am just saying, derivatives are pretty hard work
<paultag> jcastro, they sure are
<jcastro> hey paultag
<paultag> jcastro, yo
<paultag> jcastro, we're rocking with rolling packages as fubuntu, fluxbuntu did not want us. They're a full blown fork ( just btw )
<jcastro> if you're not doing anything today, can you try something for me?
<paultag> jcastro, I'm your man
<paultag> jcastro, what's up
<jcastro> the package "openstv" doesn't show up with a menu
<jcastro> I can file a bug but I want to be sure first
<paultag> sec
<paultag> trying it out now
<paultag> jcastro, while it's downloading, I pulled the source -- looks like it has a .desktop file -- it installs to /usr/share/applications/openstv.desktop   <-- is it there?
<jcastro> weird
<paultag> jcastro, check under "office"
<paultag> jcastro, I just found it here. I don't know why it's under Office, but it is
<jcastro> mine is /usr/share/app-install/desktop/openstv.desktop
<jcastro> that exists
<paultag> whoh
<jcastro> I mean in the app itself
<jcastro> for me it's just a window with no menu
<paultag> sec jcastro
<paultag> jcastro, http://i.imgur.com/YmD01.jpg
<paultag> jcastro, that's what I'm looking at
<jcastro> I don't get that
<jcastro> Mine is missing File, Edit, Options, etc.
<paultag> jcastro, what DE?
<paultag> jcastro, do you have gnome-globalmenu munching things up or something?
<jcastro> I'm in normal gnome but I have the UNE stuff installed, but I am not using it
<paultag> jcastro, and a terminal or something shows the menubar?
<paultag> or gedit
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> everything but this
<paultag> Hummm
<paultag> jcastro, I can't find any way to put it in failure mode
<paultag> let me know if you find anything
<jcastro> hmmm
<Technoviking> Apple just a product named Launchpad. FUUUU
<jcastro> hahaha
<highvoltage> Technoviking: whoah! Link?
<Technoviking> tell Mark to sell launchpad.net to Steve Jobs for a billion dollars, he is good at that.
<highvoltage> (ah http://www.apple.com/webapps/productivity/launchpad.html)
<Technoviking> no link yet, watching the Apple event
<Pici> Texas Instruments also has a Arduino like platform called Launchpad.
<paultag> Yes, but these are both webapps :(
<pleia2> canonical holds the trademark for launchpad
<pleia2> https://help.launchpad.net/Legal
<Technoviking> I smell lawsuit :)
<highvoltage> I guess Apple will probably just change the product name
<paultag> "iLaunchpad
<paultag> "
<highvoltage> iLaunch
 * highvoltage bbl... iLunch
<paultag> heh
<doctormo> Interesting trademark dispute in waiting, apple have shown themselves rather a knack of tripping on them. First with Apple it's self and then with iPhone and iPad.
<doctormo> But this product looks to be the work of some other company.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-21
<ara> good morning
<duanedesign> morning
<nigelb> morning ara__, kim0, duanedesign :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning :)
<kim0> o/ morning everyone
<dholbach> Good morning! :)
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<nigelb> I was juat about asking "no dholbach?"
 * nigelb wonders if dholbach is sneezing
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> sneezing?
<nigelb> ya know, we were just talking about you, etc
<dholbach> ahhhhhhhhh
<dholbach> no, I wasn't sneezing :)
<kim0> lol :)
<nigelb> haha
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey, good morning nigelb :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski, good morning!
<kim0> czajkowski: howdy
<czajkowski> so busy weekend full of travel
<czajkowski> when are folks heading to USA ?
<jussi> sunday for me
<dpm> Sat here
<czajkowski> I arrive sunday afternoon I think
<czajkowski> so not too bad
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> im trying to get to orlando early on Sunday
<duanedesign> that way i can spend some time in the hotel pool (water slide) before things get going :)
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> hotel looks FAB
<popey> I expect lots of photos!
<duanedesign> popey: i am trying to make room for my camera and video camera. Im so cheap i am trying to fit everything in my two carry ons
<popey> :)
<jono> hey all
<jono> dholbach, kim0_, jcastro, dpm I just sent you a mail re. outstanding sessions for UDS
<jono> if you could check into that ASAP, that would be great
<Pendulum> hiya jono
<jono> dholbach, did you schedule a session where we review the mind maps and break down and assess the process?
<jono> Pendulum, howdy! just approved your blueprint
<Pendulum> jono: awesome! wasn't even poking, was just saying hi :-)
<Pendulum> I am hoping that phrasing that blueprint that way means more than just existing accessibility team type people show up
<jono> Pendulum, I know, I just didnt want you to think I didnt care :)
<jono> Pendulum, awesome :-)
<Pendulum> jono: I never think you don't care :P
<jono> Pendulum, I think we need a session on Unity Accessibility
<Pendulum> Luke already has one, I think
<jono> it is a key piece of Ubuntu infrastructure, and I think your team could really help
<jono> sweet!
<Pendulum> yeah
<popey> should get a t-shirt made up for UDS...
<popey>  
<jono> Pendulum, I am here at the venue now and will be reviewing a stack of the sessions to make sure we dont miss anything
<popey>  Jono Cares.
<popey>  
<jono> popey, hah
<popey> :)
<popey> WWJD!
<Pendulum> jono: awesome.
<jono> popey, if only it were true
 * popey hugs jono 
<Pendulum> probably not this UDS, but I'd love to at some point do something about website accessibility
<popey> and also dholbach so he doesn't get jealous
<Pendulum> but the Ubuntu/Canonical websites (and the new designs) aren't very
<Pendulum> jcastro: now that it's been approved, can you make sure the accessibility blueprint is any day other than thursday?
<dpm> jono, ok, read the e-mail. All mine were approved, I just need to talk to jcastro for the scheduling
<nhandler> jcastro: jono: New IRC Council Blueprint just created: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-n-irc-council
<dpm> brb, rebooting
<jcastro> Pendulum: ok, which one and where?
<Pendulum> jcastro: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-improving-accessibility-devel-and-info and I don't know if the auto scheduler has scheduled since jono approved it, but I just need to make sure it's any day other than thursday (although obviously I'd prefer it to be wednesday or earlier rather than friday)
<Pendulum> jcastro: nevermind
<Pendulum> it's already scheduled in a time that works :)
<jcastro> Pendulum: it's been scheduled for tuesday
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I hadn't gotten a chance to check until now
<jcastro> I will move it later in the day though
<jcastro> it's putting sessions next to the roundtables
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> if there's any chance to have it before noon so that it'll be a little easier for the europeans who'll be attending remotely, I'd appreciate it
<jcastro> ok
<AlanBell> so many rocking sessions!
<AlanBell> hope the gally photoshoot finds a slot
<jcastro> Pendulum: next hour slot, so 10am
<Pendulum> jcastro: awesome, thanks :)
<jcastro> hey czajkowski
<popey> can someone going to UDS please update the topic of #ubuntu-uds
<popey> it is pointing to uds-m resources
<Pici> popey: I'll take a look
<popey> tag team Pici and jussi on the case!
<jussi> I think the page is sorted now
<jussi> _think_
<jussi> please some others cast eyes on it and tell me everything Ive forgotten
<Pici> Is there a better lifestream link?
<Pici> Karmic is a bit old ;)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> I got to go home now, but Ill come bak in about ½ hour
<JFo> dholbach, on your music machine, are you using a realtime or lowlatency kernel?
<AlanBell> Pici: I was going to fix that
<JFo> <-out for a bit
<JFo> back later
<Pici> AlanBell: Will it be at the same link? If not, let me know and we'll update the topic in the relevant places.
<AlanBell> would be at the same link, I see no reason to change that
<jcastro> AlanBell: did your wiki theme fixes end up going to someone?
<jcastro> I think I prefered your screenshot to what I am using now
<nigelb> the light right now isn't so great
<nigelb> I just changed it back to default after frustration :/
<nigelb> jcastro: Any idea when the wiki theme change hits everyone? (becomes default)
<jcastro> not sure
<nigelb> Sigh.  It will definitely mean redoing a bunch of wiki pages :/
<jcastro> and/or purging
<jcastro> we could use a good purging
<dpm> jcastro, (or anyone else) do you know if there is a Launchpad project where to report bugs against the wiki theme?
<jcastro> not afail, AlanBell might know
<popey> ubuntu-website I would imagine?
<popey> mn will see it
<nigelb> dpm: popey's right, ubuntu-website
<nigelb> There is a series called light-moin-theme
<czajkowski> jcastro sup you looking for me
<nigelb> dpm: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=light-wiki
<jcastro> czajkowski: I've assigned your crew, you want to lead again?
<dpm> nigelb, popey, thanks, will file a bunch before going to UDS :)
<czajkowski> sure
<nigelb> dpm: remember to harass cjohnston, he's part of website team :p
<dpm> I'll harass everyone I can, no trouble :)
<nigelb> haha, thank you
<popey> MUHahahahaha I'm immune from your harassment!
<popey> given I wont be there :)
 * nigelb too
 * popey quickly changes his email address and locks the door
<nigelb> meh, email address change
<nigelb> heya sense :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: you've got mail
<sense> hi nigelb!
<sense> good afternoon everyone
 * dpm hugs popey - but will find a way to locate him
<popey> :)
<nigelb> dpm: popey.com or britishelvis.co.uk :D
 * nigelb runs from popey. fast.
<jcastro> czajkowski: did we do sign changing with the crew last time?
<AlanBell> dpm: yes . .
<AlanBell> dpm: ah, nigelb got it
<nigelb> :D
<AlanBell> dpm: file loads and join #ubuntu-website and harrass newz2000
<dpm> thanks AlanBell :-)
<nigelb> dpm: moar people to harass :p
<Pendulum> nigelb: who are you harrassing this time?
<nigelb> Pendulum: Not me, Im recommending people to be harrased at uds.  Top of the list is chris :D
<dholbach> JFo, a regular kernel
<dholbach> JFo, but only 2.6.32-22 works, everything else after that is broken
<vish> jcastro ¦ i have to run two back-to-back session on tue evening , would that be ok? [since i'm crew for that day]
<vish> or should i be asking czajkowski ^
<jcastro> vish: ok I can swap you out
<jcastro> vish: done
<jcastro> you're on thursday now
<vish> cool! ,
 * vish checks schedule again..
<vish> jcastro ¦ thu is good,  thankx :)
<jcastro> my ISP is coming to replace my modem, if jono shows up looking for me tell him to call me if it's important. I should be back in an hour
<akgraner> jcastro, what day are you arriving Orlando?
<akgraner> Need to bend your ear about video stuffs
<maco> jcastro: hey when do we find out our roommates?
<Pendulum> maco: I suspect if you e-mailed Marianna to ask she'd be able to tell you.
<sense> Does anyone know already what the internet is like in the hotel?
<nigelb> sense: ask gord, maybe he'll know since he's alaready there
<nigelb> but then, with geek invasion....
<sense> nigelb: When will you arribe?
 * nigelb isn't coming
<maco> sense: he wont
<sense> awww
<sense> nigelb: Why not?!
<nigelb> darn visa
<sense> argh
<sense> Such a shame!
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<sense> I would have loved to meet you.
 * nigelb hugs paultag too
<nigelb> sense: I was hoping too meet a bunh of people :(
 * nigelb goes to finish registering session
<sense> We'll watch IRC!
<nigelb> ubingo ftw
<sense> Ubingo?
<nigelb> sense: http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/
<sense> hurray!
<nigelb> but uds starts at like 1830 for me :D
<nigelb> commute time :/
<sense> Stupid timezones and stupid visas!
<sense> The latter being the most stupid, of course.
<sense> Timezone stupidity is relative.
<popey> everyone should live in UTC :)
<popey> with no timezones anywhere
<sense> :)
<sense> Maybe we will, once we've mastered the sun.
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: when you come online, can you approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-news-team-goals-for-improvement-and-growth?
 * sense is curious how many times we will hear someone scream "House!" during the opening keynote.
<nigelb> Too many Gregory House fans? :p
<paultag> House!
 * nigelb has season 1 through 6 with him
<paultag> :D
<paultag> I put it on in the background whilst I program
<paultag> it's nice noise, and makes you chortle now and again
<paultag> a rarity when dealing with compilers
<sense> nigelb: You scream House when you've got a bingo row, right?
<sense> Or not?
<sense> :S
<nigelb> sense: ah that!
<nigelb> I thought you'd scream bingo
<nigelb> paultag: heh, true
<nigelb> paultag: a peculiar sense of humor
<sense> nigelb: That's what I'd do, but I thought I could make up from your link that English do otherwise.
<nigelb> sense: bah, silly brits :p
<popey> house being "Full House"
<nigelb> sense: its run by AlanBell btw
<sense> ah
<jcastro> omg
<nigelb> oh, he's  back
<nigelb> jcastro: can you approve and schedule https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-news-bof?
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/comcastftw.png
<jcastro> nigelb: that's jono
<nigelb> jcastro: you mean talk to jono or I hve to change approver to jono?
<nigelb> jcastro: OMG! That's fast
<nigelb> err, change approver to you
<jcastro> nigelb: approver is jono
<nigelb> jcastro: ok, I'll ask amber to talk to him :)
<doctormo> Morning all
<duanedesign> morning doctormo
<popey> Hail doctormo !
<doctormo> Hail popey the mighty.
<sense> hi doctormo
<dholbach> have a great evening
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<doctormo> Is everyone getting excited about UDS next week?
<sense> of course!
<Pendulum> doctormo: as I just said to czajkowski in another channel, 3 sleeps!
<czajkowski> :D
<Pendulum> well, 3 sleeps until I fly. Which is close enough for me ;-)
<doctormo> I think I might try the 3 sleeps rule, sleep before the plane, sleep on the plane, sleep int he hotel.
<Pendulum> hah
<popey> \o/ sleep
<Pendulum> I might try to be ambitious and try for 5+ hours of sleep a night at UDS
<Pendulum> not an average, but actually minimum 5 hours every night
<doctormo> czajkowski: Are you in the UK or Ireland right now?
<czajkowski> Ireland
<czajkowski> will be till UDS, then back for 48hrs then UK
<czajkowski> :D
<popey> blimey
<doctormo> czajkowski: Nice :-) Do they sell TCP in Ireland?
 * popey will tidy up the UK for your return
<czajkowski> of course we do
<Pendulum> popey: don't you mean warn them of her impending invasion?
<czajkowski> popey: geoff(dad) is thrilled I'm moving to the UK, the mothership on the other hand is being rather mummy about it all.
<popey> Pendulum: indeed, by "Tidy up" I of course meant "ready the troops"
<popey> i haven't seen a bottle of TCP in about 30 years
<doctormo> czajkowski: If you can pick me up a large bottle, I'll give you the dollars for it.
<czajkowski> sure TCP
<czajkowski> doctormo: I'll tell you what I'll swap you a bottle of TCP if you bring me taffey :D
<doctormo> Is that that salty sugary sticky stuff? I'll have to ask the wife.
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> nyommy stuff
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you realise you can probably buy taffy in Orlando, right?
<Pendulum> I think there's a candy shop at Downtown Disney that would probably sell it
 * popey snorts at the latest mail to loco-contacts
<czajkowski> Pendulum: usually only find it on east coast tbh
<Pendulum> czajkowski: Orlando *is* the east coast
<popey> "My first thought would be to hit up Amber"
<popey> lucky Amber!
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> popey: aye but further south, just been my experience
<Pendulum> it's a mid-atlantic states thing
<popey> que?
<popey> czajkowski: i was talking about dans mail to the list
<Pendulum> NY -> Maryland or so is the easiest place to find it
<doctormo> Florida, future site of mid atlantic ocean.
<nigelb> popey: speaking of amber, did you see the crew page? specifically videos bit?
<popey> heh
<Pendulum> czajkowski: there's a shop at Downtown Disney called Disney's Candy Cauldron. I'd be surprised if they didn't have it because Disney tends to try to get as wide a range of stuff as possible
<czajkowski> ok
<Pendulum> there's also Goofy's Candy Emporium
<doctormo> czajkowski: I can get you Old Boston Salt Water Taffy
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> and I'll get TCP
<czajkowski> any other requests from Ireland ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: for some people, we wish, "happy journey", "safe travels", but for you, its "happy hunting for taffy" :p
<czajkowski> it's the small things in life that make me happy
<nigelb> small things in large quantities :p
<vish> Lepricons!
<nigelb> Leprechauns?
<doctormo> czajkowski: Almost everything else it's possible to get here.
<vish> well, Irish would know the spelling better ;p
<Pendulum> czajkowski: bring tea if you want to drink something other than Lipton's crap
<nigelb> my memory is from Harry Potter
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha
<nigelb> I thought Lipton was good.
<popey> ewww
<nigelb> apparently, I was wrong.
<Pendulum> so many better teas than Lipton
<popey> heh
<vish> hmm, Lipton is not too bad in India though
<nigelb> +1
<doctormo> nigelb: Better a Leprechaun than a leannán sidhe
<popey> people are wrong about many things
<popey> http://xkcd.com/386 probably fits
<czajkowski> oh yes I need to bring tea, still doesnt solve the issue of Americans NOT BOILING WATER  but still
<nigelb> nt boiling milk either
<nigelb> popey: haha
<doctormo> nigelb: Liptons might be good where you are, but it's floor sweepings of the tetley factory here.
<nigelb> I now have xkcd down to numbers :p
<nigelb> doctormo: hah
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I wish I could solve the boiling thing, but I no longer have a kettle I could bring with me :(
<nigelb> doctormo: but I don't drink tea much
<doctormo> czajkowski: I can bring my kettle (maerican)
<czajkowski> tis fine
<czajkowski> :)
 * nigelb survives on coffee.  Bru Coffee to be exact
<czajkowski> for the few cuppas I make during the week it's not that bad
<Pendulum> I don't like coffee
<czajkowski> it just boggles me with them
<doctormo> I brought my electric kettle and tea to UDS Google2
<Pendulum> I can survive for one week on non-boiling water
<Pendulum> (for my tea)
<nigelb> ww
<nigelb> eww
<Pendulum> and I no longer put milk in my tea :(
<nigelb> tea needs to be pipping hot!
<doctormo> Pendulum: But if we have 3 people here who could do with a cuppa, then it makes sense for me to bring it no?
<vish> doctormo ¦ are you allowed to carry a kettle in the flight?
<Pendulum> doctormo: I'm not going to tell you not to? :)
<vish> in the baggage even
<Pendulum> vish: I can't see why not since it won't break and it's not going to be something that could hurt someone
<doctormo> vish: Sure, it's just an applience.
<doctormo> And I won't be brining it as carry on.
<duanedesign> thats a good idea
<duanedesign> i didnt even think about tea...or lack of
<vish> unless doctormo is planning to hijack with scalding hot water ! ;p
<doctormo> czajkowski: So to go with the tea, can you pick up a packet of digestives and rich tea? then we'll have got ourselves some fancy tea time.
<doctormo> vish: Where would I plug it in?
<Pendulum> doctormo: do you have a preference in digestives? I can actually get a good selection around here of those usually
<vish> doctormo ¦ maybe you can think of something for that too.. you are doctormo for crying out loud!! :)
<nigelb> vish: hahaha "you are doctormo"
<czajkowski> doctormo: McVitties or Jacobs ?
<doctormo> Go for the Irish :-)
<nigelb> ok, what does TCP expand to?
<czajkowski> it's for cuts and some folks gargle with it when they have a sore throat
<czajkowski> smells yummy
<vish> nigelb ¦ Transmission Control Protocol
<doctormo> nigelb: Trichlorophenylmethyliodosalicyl
<duanedesign> transmissio control
<nigelb> doctormo: ah
<duanedesign> ...to slow :P
<doctormo> and I'm not making that up.
<nigelb> I see it :)
<nigelb> doctormo: I thought it was an alcoholic drink, forgive my ignorance :D
<doctormo> czajkowski: Better than the floor cleaner Listerine that's for damn sure.
<czajkowski> nigelb: http://www.multipharmacy.com/shop/files/sxdetail/50999699_IMAGE2.jpg
<nigelb> ah, something like dettol?
<doctormo> nigelb: If you could use dettol for your mouth ulsa or grazed cut, then yes.
<nigelb> doctormo: ok, not exactly like, but somwhat close I suppose
<nigelb> grazed cut, yes; mouth ulcer - NO WAY
<nigelb> I just realized - Its 43 km from my home to local airport o.O
<doctormo> nigelb: Did you know Literine was a floor cleaner before it was a mouthwash? There is a long history of cleaning products being reused as garglers.
<doctormo> nigelb: Are you coming?
<nigelb> doctormo: nah
<vish> hah! TCP was something totally different here!  i guess duanedesign and me dint follow the conversation fully :D
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> doctormo: I'm writing somethig to calculate fares
<nigelb> So I first had to find distance from google maps api
<nigelb> hrm, it works :D
<nigelb> dinda: the new google project is very interesting
<dinda> nigelb: yes, definitely need to get Ubuntu as one of the official projects
<dinda> nigelb: I especially like how they include other areas like dodumentation marketing, not just coding
<nigelb> \o/ that would be wonderful :)
<nigelb> for unitiated: http://thejournal.com/articles/2010/10/20/google-code-in-calls-on-k-12-students-to-become-open-source-developers.aspx
<Pendulum> dinda: yeah, I really liked that, too
<nigelb> *uninitiated
<nigelb> Nothing like catching them early :)
<nigelb> They're looking into everything including translations - I'm reminded of your trip to Malaysia
<nigelb> Students get to translate ubuntu to their local language and start using it. So now they're contributors and users of that localized version
<dinda> nigelb: exactly - corrupting, er I mean influencing young minds toward technology, esp FLOSS skills is awesome
<nigelb> heh, doctormo would argue against corrupting ;)
<dinda> nigelb: yes and think how much that helps their language skills in both languages
<nigelb> and not to mention communication skills
<dinda> teamwork
<nigelb> I should send this to my cousins :)
<dinda> I was asked by a parent who homeschools her soon to be a mentor for this project
<dinda> soon = son
<doctormo> nigelb: It's hardly corrupting, it's more like educating.
<nigelb> doctormo: I know :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: it's only corrupting when their parents start making signs that say things like "Ubuntu stole my daughter"
<Pendulum> ;-)
<nigelb> Pendulum: hrm, how about the other way around? ;p
<nigelb> we already have that :D
<doctormo> My daughter stole Ubuntu? that's a sign worth having.
<nigelb> doctormo++
<Pendulum> nigelb: why do you think I thought of it? ;-)
<nigelb> Pendulum: hahaha
<Pendulum> actually that reminds me
<Pendulum> akgraner: have you seen http://thejournal.com/articles/2010/10/20/google-code-in-calls-on-k-12-students-to-become-open-source-developers.aspx
<nigelb> hrm, is Becca going to make it to UDS?
<nigelb> oh, right!
<Pendulum> I wonder if it's something Becca would be interested in since she's trying to start the Linux club at her school
<Pendulum> nigelb: last I heard, she'll be around for at least one night
<nigelb> Pendulum: ah
<nigelb> who's this stranger :p http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs665.snc4/60516_468077441659_664586659_6643967_8075625_n.jpg
<Pendulum> haha
<duanedesign> nigelb: i liked your facebook post 'What Oman Can Teach Us'
<nigelb> duanedesign: whoa, that was a really ld link   that you dug up  .... just typing that
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: I love the place.  I lived there and saw it change over a course of 10 years.
<nigelb> The sultan is the most nicest ruler.
<nigelb> When there was a dispute with a neighboring country, He just drew one straight line for the border and settled it
<nigelb> anything left is yours, right is mine.
<duanedesign> nigelb: nice.
<duanedesign> nigelb: much better then the hawkish tendencies of U.S.
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> duanedesign: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qaboos_bin_Said_Al_Said
<nigelb> He studed in India :D
<duanedesign> nigelb: i just heard on radio that dalai lama was going to be in Ohio. Fairly close to where i live. At least closest he has ever gotten. Wish i had known sooner would of liked to hear him talk
<duanedesign> off for lunch. Everyone have a great day :)
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day. See you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> jono: hola
<nigelb> jono: before you get busy - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-news-bof
<czajkowski> jono: just the person, when you're free in a bit can you give me a shout please, pm will do.
<czajkowski> jono: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-n-loco-council  also if you get a chance :) thanks
<nigelb> czajkowski: haha.  Poor guy is going to get shocked when he looks at his screen :D
<jono> nigelb, already approved it
<jono> czajkowski, sure
<nigelb> jono: oh, you're fast :)
<nigelb> ok, cloud is fast "Fetched 54.5MB in 9s (5530kB/s) " wow
 * JFo achievement unlocked: {Roadie} Load the trailer for the trek to Orlando
<nigelb> JFo: Woo, lots of music equipment?
<jono> jcastro, can you make sure to schedule the group photo too
<jcastro> jono: right so, when do we want to do that?
<jcastro> that was normally planned by someone else, so i was thinking perhaps during the final wrapup?
<jcastro> jono: do we know who the photographer will be?
<jono> jcastro, I don't care when we do it
<jono> we can do it at the beginning of the final wrap-up
<jono> jcastro, Rick S is happy to do 15 mins, so we now have an extra plenary slot
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> we used to do 15 for the photo but then realized that it didn't take that long
<jcastro> jono: oh I got it
<jcastro> "Final Photo and Lightning Talks"
<jcastro> will be perfect
<jcastro> so photo guy can do the photo whilst I line up the lightning talk folks
<jono> jcastro, yeah, lets pop it in at the beginning of the final wrap up
<jono> jcastro, oh that would work
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> when are the lightning talks?
<jcastro> after lunch on friday
<jcastro> it's perfect
<jono> cool
<jono> lets do that
<jcastro> done
<jono> jcastro, can you look after finding someone for the new plenary slot now that Rick is doing 15mins?
<jcastro> jono: also, I want to do a lightning talk so I might need a substitute standby emceeing on Friday
<jcastro> that won't be a problem (filling in the plenary)
<jono> cool
<AlanBell> kwwii who took the last photo isn't going to this UDS
<jcastro> correct
<jono> jcastro, btw, did you mail all the sponsors about the costume party element of Friday night?
<jcastro> jono: marianna sent a mail to all the attendees
<jcastro> about the final bits
<jono> cool
<jcastro> mine is so awesome
<jono> I need to find a texas chainsaw massacre outfit now
<jcastro> jono: I can move the design guidelines to monday and give ivanka the 30min she wants
<jcastro> on the thursday
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> Daviey: I dragged a plenary from thursday to monday and it just went away
<jcastro> it's now missing. :-/
<maco> what would everyone think of a Rocky Horror night on thursday?
<maco> or have Rocky Horror on a screen somewhere during the party
 * Pici does the time warp
<maco> its close to halloween. gotta have some rocky horror ;-)
 * maco wonders how many of the guys could be convinced to dress as transylvanians
<czajkowski> jcastro: added the party bit to the wiki as folks who are not sponsored didnt know anything about it
<jcastro> czajkowski: good thinking
<jcastro> I wish lp guys would fix the bug so sprints could have mailing lists
<czajkowski> I get the odd brain wwave every once in a while
<czajkowski> +1
<czajkowski> added to blog and tweeted it as well
<czajkowski> think all areas are covered in that regards.
<czajkowski> jcastro: perhaps if you tweet it and link to the wiki page if you get a chance, folks read you more than me
<jcastro> Blogging it will work I think
<jcastro> on it
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/20/uds-party-night-on-friday/
<czajkowski> here's one I prepared earlier
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> oh well then, I shall link!
<czajkowski> *hugs*
<jcastro> czajkowski: let's make a note to explain the public wiki to marianna/michelle
<jcastro> I think they just mailed the list of people they have
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> I mailed her and asked was it ok to add to wiki.
<czajkowski> I'd say they are up to their eyes being busy
<jcastro> indeedy
 * czajkowski sees an email in her inbox and wants to get a mallet and wallop!
<czajkowski> bah!
<nigelb> czajkowski: is it because of a particular email or just because you have one new mail? :)
<czajkowski> hmmm it seems I'm a little too organised.... packed my dollars, now I need to find them, I also packed my wee laptop and I need to skype so need to unpack that
<nigelb> lol
<Pendulum> aww
<czajkowski> jcastro: with the no Batman costumes will there be no mankini also :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: let's never talk about the mankini ever again
 * jcastro shudders
<czajkowski> *grin*
<Technoviking> it burns!!!
<AlanBell> am I in the right channel?
<czajkowski> that depends
<czajkowski> do you like mankinis ?
<Technoviking> #ubuntu-community-mankini
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I am pleased to confirm that I do not have, and never will have, a mankini
<czajkowski> yer in the right channel ;)
<paultag> nigelb, http://imgur.com/jGJ0i.png
<paultag> nigelb, let me know :)
<scott-work> paultag: that's nice looking, how about working this into a Fubuntu Studio :)
<AlanBell> there has been a wiki update of the light theme, would be great if people could have a look and file bugs and complaints before they put it live please
<akgraner> AlanBell, when does it go live?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-22
<nigelb> yay insomnia
<JFo> :-(
<JFo> I feel your pain nigelb
<JFo> hope you get rest soon
<nigelb> JFo: thanks.  I knew you'd understand :)
 * nigelb is not looking forward to work today :/
<JFo> I can imagine
<nigelb> I wonder if insomnia is a possible reason to fill up in a leave form :/
<JFo> depends on the employer :-(
<nigelb> paultag: it looks lovely
<nigelb> kim0: applying for membership? :)
<kim0> nigelb: yep :)
<kim0> wish me luck
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> whoa, I din't know abut your fedora experience :D
<akgraner> go kim0 !
<paultag> nigelb, akgraner kim0 has everyone cheered already?
<nigelb> paultag: feel free to cheer more
<nigelb> congrats kim0 :)
<nigelb> (not yet, but we know you're there :) )
<kim0> fingers crossed
<nigelb> where's lyz
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man
<nigelb> kim0: \o/
 * nigelb looks forward to /ubuntu/member/kim0 in a few minutes/hours
<paultag> :)
<kim0> nigelb: who adds me to the LP group ubuntumember
<paultag> RMB after the meeting IIRC
<paultag> wait it out kim0 :)
<nigelb> kim0: board
<kim0> I can't wait :)
<nigelb> kim0: you can ask in #ubuntu-irc for the cloak
<kim0> right after the meeting is great though
<kim0> I'm more after planet ubuntu aggregation
<nigelb> its probably assigned to today's chair
<nigelb> boards tend to rotate it around
<jcastro> kim0: shit, forgot to add my stuff to your wiki page
<paultag> jcastro, :(
<kim0> jcastro: no worries .. it worked
<nigelb> jcastro: haha, he's in anyway
<nigelb> !ohmy | jcastro
<ubot2> jcastro: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<nigelb> :p
 * nigelb giggles
<jcastro> hah
<nigelb> I have been waiting to do this for long!
<jcastro> kim0: oh so you got it?
<kim0> Yep
<kim0> \o/
<jcastro> \o/
<akgraner> go kim0! go kim0 ! \0/!
<kim0> akgraner: Thanks Amber
<kim0> :)
<kim0> paultag: jcastro nigelb Thanks folks
<nigelb> :)
<Pendulum> kim0: congrats :)
<nigelb> kim0: no, go sleep :)
<kim0> Pendulum: thank you
<nigelb> *NOW
<paultag> kim0, if I knew about it earlier, I would have said something during the meeting. It ain't no thing, you deserve it
<nhandler> kim0: Now get your blog on Planet Ubuntu ;)
 * kim0 shakes from nigelb 
<Pendulum> nigelb: I think your telling kim0 to sleep is a bit pot calling the kettle black :P
<paultag> I have a thing about writing testimonials only for people who do work for / with me, but I'd gladly talk on IRC about it :)
<kim0> nhandler: you guys will add me to the LP group right after the meeting right ?
<nhandler> kim0: Already added
<nigelb> Pendulum: No, its more like.  Well, I didn't get to sleep, at least why don't you grab some
<kim0> nhandler: ah awesome
<nigelb> think about nhandler and he sees the conversation :D
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> now planet will become about clouds and servers!
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I have to write something about my new server running Ubuntu
<jcastro> finally, someone talking about real computers
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> ^5
<nigelb> jcastro: its a cloud server :p
<akgraner> I'm happy I finally got my own cloud :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: oh you did?
<nigelb> yay!
 * nhandler has a pogoplug, but he can't get Ubuntu/Debian installed on it :(
<paultag> nhandler, dude, try my idea >:(
<paultag> nhandler, I'm sure you can get it to work
<akgraner> yep - pete is happy too :-)  and he says now take care of your own s$%^!  in the nicest way possible
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<nhandler> paultag: A bit over my head.
<paultag> nhandler, no way, you're 100% there, man
<paultag> BRB
<akgraner> nigelb, nick's helping me
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/
<paultag> back
<nigelb> I just managed to set up wordpress on mine, not complete yet though
<paultag> Gah, be back later. Much love ya'll. 'grats kim0 :)
 * kim0 bzr uploading his head :)
<akgraner> nigelb, akgraner.com just got moved to a vps so I needed to learn more about all that
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/
<nigelb> akgraner: It is easy to install sutff
<nigelb> configuring apache... *shudder*
<akgraner> the first time I tried I couldn't do it - started yelling a Pete that didn't get me far
<akgraner> s/a/at
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> 'tried yelling at Pete'
 * kim0 hugs everyone .. and races to bed 
<jussi> good morning peoples!
<nigelb> morning jussi
<jussi> ok, now Im confused
<jussi> where did the extra rooms come from?  (see the difference? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/ )
<nigelb> jussi: one of them is the auditorium kinda place
<nigelb> but yeah, an extra room
<jussi> nigelb: ummm?
<jussi> where did all the extra curacao rooms come from?
<jussi> I used the list on sumit to create channels... do i need to create more?
<nigelb> jussi: oh, ugh.
<nigelb> jussi: call 911 aka jcastro
<jussi> I think Ill just wait for jcastro...
<jussi> lol
<jussi> I think we are geting close to being ready with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JussiSchultink/IRCMembership - anyone got any extra bits we might have missed?
<nigelb> jussi: hrm, should that form of membership go to rmb?
<nigelb> I mean then we'll have have forums memebership next, ask ubuntu membership
<dholbach> Good morning!
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<ara> good morning!
<nigelb> Good morning ara
<nigelb> I waiting for kim0 to land up with his new cloak
<nigelb> *I'm
<ara> good morning nigelb
<jussi> nigelb: this is something specifically asked for by Mark.
<jussi> and the fc can do membership, they just havent actioned it...
<jussi> dholbach: anything extra for here? anything we have missed? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JussiSchultink/IRCMembership
<nigelb> jussi: oh, ok
<nigelb> jussi: It looks good but the question just hit me so I asked
<kim0> o/ morning folks
<jussi> morning kim0
<nigelb> Morning kim0
<nigelb> where is your cloak!
<kim0> jussi: nigelb hey
<kim0> nigelb: hehe .. no idea how to get that one
<nigelb> jussi: bribe jussi :p
<nigelb> err
<jussi> !cloak
<ubot2> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<nigelb> kim0: ^^
<kim0> lol
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> kim0: are you an ubuntu memeber?
<nigelb> kim0: just ask in #ubuntu-irc
<jussi> member even?
<nigelb> jussi: yes, as of yesterday
<kim0> jussi: yeah yesterday :)
<dholbach> jussi, I'd make the list of contributions less explicit or you'll find yourself adding new types of contributions whenever somebody asks "does this count too?"
<dholbach> congratulations kim0! :)
<jussi> kim0: ok, #ubuntu-irc and give your lp page
<kim0> dholbach: hey thanks :)
<dholbach> jussi, or maybe add one more more generic item to it
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> jussi: thanks
<kim0> dpm: morning
<nigelb> morning dpm
<jussi> dholbach: I thought this sentence would cover it: In addition to the above general contributions list, here are some possible forms of IRC contributions:
<dpm> morning dholbach, kim0, nigelb! :)
<dholbach> jussi, I'd add a link to the IRC Council meeting agenda page, so people know where to add themselves and when to show up
<jussi> dholbach: ok, will do
<dholbach> kim0, woohoo
<nigelb> yay!
<nigelb> 03:18 -!- kim0 [~kim0@ubuntu/member/kim0] has joined #ubuntu-community-team
<nigelb> lovely cloak
<kim0> ah hehe :) awesome
<dholbach> jussi, I'd change it a bit... maybe "Ubuntu membership generally recognises significant and sustained contributions to Ubuntu. (place link to Membership somwhere there) An active IRC contributor is held to the same standards, but the main focus of activity is expected in Ubuntu IRC community organisation, examples for that work are...." or something like that
<dholbach> jussi, when I read it, I wasn't sure what "above general contributions list" was about :)
<dholbach> and I'd lose a word or two about Ubuntu membership generally
<dholbach> apart from that it looks good to me
<dholbach> just imagine you'd land on the page and you hadn't heard of membership before
<jussi> dholbach: ok, Ive made a few changes now
<dholbach> super
<jussi> dholbach: Ill run it byt the ircc one more time, and then send it over to the cc.
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> thanks
<jussi> dholbach: and please do make my apology clear for not getting this done sooner. I feel really bad that it just didnt get done.
<dholbach> jussi, I'm not sure I understand what you want me to say here?
<jussi> dholbach: never mind, Im just feeling bad for not attending to this earlier.
<dholbach> jussi, I think it'll be a good measure to introduce it and it'll have positive impact - better late than never
<jussi> yes, I thought same. :)
<jussi> kim0: if you havent already, take a peak at the membership benefits listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#Procedure%20for%20Obtaining%20Membership
<kim0> jussi: thanks man .. I did :)
<popey> morning all
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<dholbach> thanks popey
<popey> np
<dholbach> I'm thrilled to see the Afghan LoCo take off
<popey> yeah, me too
<dpm> kim0, congrats on getting Ubuntu membership!
<kim0> dpm: Yaay :) thanks man
<dholbach> dpm, did the afghan loco get in touch with you?
<dpm> dholbach, I've spoken to several people regarding Persian localization, but that was some weeks ago, did any particular person wanted to get in touch?
<dpm> oh, but that was Persian as in Iran
<dpm> so, no, no contact from the Afghan loco
<dholbach> dpm, Sadeq Zabihi
<dholbach> dpm, ok - I told him that you were in touch with the Persian folks
<dholbach> I'm not sure how they can best collaborate (Dari and Persian are quite similar), I don't know if our setup supports something like that :)
<dpm> dholbach, they've got a list for Persian localization, but I'm not sure if the Afghan folks are in there too. He hasn't been in touch with me, and he wasn't on any of the CC lists on the e-mails I exchanged with the Iranian folks
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dpm> dholbach, right now in LP we've only got one Persian dialect (Farsi). There was a request from a guy to create a language entry for Dari, but we asked him to try to collaborate with the main Persian team, and IIRC he never replied back. Let me dig out the question in lp...
<dholbach> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/76655
<czajkowski> kim0: congrats on membership
<kim0> czajkowski: yaay :) thanks
<dholbach> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+languages/fa_AF
<dpm> dholbach, oh, I didn't know about that one. I wasn't involved there, the one I'm talking about was another one, let me see if I can find it...
<dholbach> seems it was sorted out
<dpm> yeah, there might be a language, but they've got no translation team
<dholbach> there's https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-prs
<czajkowski> no randa
<czajkowski> :(
<jussi> czajkowski: now we have channels, you might want to update your blog entry
<jussi> czajkowski: and Hai!
<czajkowski> he channels are the roooms aren't they
<czajkowski> jussi: ^^
<jussi> czajkowski: yes, they are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516304/
<jussi> now I got to run
<czajkowski> jussi: so I have that on the blog already :)
<popey> czajkowski: i think his point was "make it obvious what the channel names are in your blog post"
<popey> czajkowski: your blog post doesn't list the channels
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<popey> i would list them and make them webchat links!
<popey> :)
<popey> that way people can just clickify them
<czajkowski> well I did list them... but will make webchat links later on
<czajkowski> need to go do an interview today about a school using Ubuntu
<czajkowski> then get car NCT/MOT
<popey> oh, just refreshed, sorry
<czajkowski> who wants to be nice and answer a question on my blog for me :D http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/19/how-to-remote-participate-at-uds-n-and-get-the-most-of-the-sessions/
<czajkowski> the one from Patrick
<popey> 1) UTC, 2) file a bug
<popey> actually the times are probably local arent they?
<popey> east coast
 * dpm -> lunch
<AlanBell> EST
<duanedesign> morning all
 * nigelb waves
<duanedesign> congrats kim0
<kim0> duanedesign: hey thanks :)
 * duanedesign waves at nigelb 
 * nigelb waves back weakly
<nigelb> oops, did I just DoS'd ubingo
<AlanBell> oreally?
<nigelb> ok, no
<AlanBell> up for me
<nigelb> my net's just flaky
<AlanBell> I was going to blog about it very shortly
<nigelb> strangely, only on port 80.  IRC works fine
<duanedesign> been working on some graphics for theBeginners Team. Inspired by the nicuraguan loco reapproval app. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign/sandbox3
<nigelb> duanedesign: oh, the fg structure changed?
<duanedesign> nigelb: that is the 'new' structure we are working on
<nigelb> Ah
<duanedesign> nigelb: makes a lot more sense then the current one.
<nigelb> yes, it does
<nigelb> Only thing that doesn't make sense - what took you so long?
<duanedesign> nigelb: heh, right. Your preaching to the choir, as they say
<duanedesign> which means, I agree
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> i have to remember that a lot of 'local sayings' do not translate well in a global community
<duanedesign> nigelb: me and cprofitt are both going to be at uds. One goal we have is to explicitly define the Beginners Team membership/mentor process.
<duanedesign> too many of the structures and processes have not kept pace with the group transitioning from a small group of forum contributors, to a multi faceted mentoring team.
<duanedesign> i think that has lead to us being far less efficient then we could be.
<AlanBell> nigelb: blogged it :)
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/10/22/ubingo/
<duanedesign>  AlanBell, heh, that will be fun
<czajkowski> who is the team lead for Ubuntu stupid and what is their email address?
<czajkowski> studio
<czajkowski> bah
<AlanBell> :)
<dpm> :-)
<czajkowski> shouldnt type when reading a mail
<dpm> the renaming of Ubuntu studio had me wondering for a few secs
<jussi> ScottL: is
<czajkowski> thanks
<jussi> scott-work: ScottL
<czajkowski> jussi: whats the email address?
<duanedesign> ha. ubuntu stupid. I thought there was a new team i had not heard of
<jussi> 2 secs
<AlanBell> duanedesign: I was going to join it
<scott-work> jussi: czajkowski: hello, yes?
<duanedesign> :D
<jussi> scott-work: kindly give czajkowski your email address
<scott-work> czajkowski: scottalavender@gmail.com
<scott-work> aye, jussi
<czajkowski> scott-work: thanks, sending you  a mail re a school here in limerick who is using Ubuntu and is now setting up djing classes and creative media studio
<scott-work> awesome!
<czajkowski> http://learninghub.ie/
<czajkowski> well it is but they have a guy helping tem set up who is an end user and doesnt have much experience
<czajkowski> they've had woeful doifficulty getting evolution working with their calenders so much so they are back using outlook
<czajkowski> so trying to get them back on the road to Ubuntu
<akgraner> woo road trip to Orlando begins in T-4 hours  - woo hoo!
<Pendulum> akgraner: I really do wish I could be a fly on the wall of that car
<akgraner> thinking about posting audio and video along the way - this ought to be hilarious...
<Pendulum> hehe
<duanedesign> akgraner: have a safe trip. Looking forward to seeing you there.
<akgraner> depends of if I can talk the other passengers into it
<akgraner> duanedesign, thanks! me too when do you arrive?
<duanedesign> akgraner: how far is your drive?
<duanedesign> akgraner: Sunday morning
 * duanedesign looks exactly
<akgraner> Pendulum, it's a 15 passenger van and I 've been told I have to sit in the very back seat
<duanedesign> 11:15am Sunday
<akgraner> oh cool
<duanedesign> akgraner: so we are getting together Sunday night (we == crew)
<duanedesign> sorry for lack of question mark
<Pendulum> akgraner: are they worried that they smell or something?
<duanedesign> :P
<akgraner> duanedesign, I'm not the crew lead czajkowski is, but it's a good idea
<duanedesign> ahh thats right akgraner :P
<Pendulum> duanedesign: the crew site says Wednesday morning. czajkowski doesn't get in until Sunday evening so she may be a little tired at that point
<Pendulum> er... crew wiki
<akgraner> Pendulum, oh that is right I forgot czajkowski gets in late
<akgraner> :-/  I don't know if I am coming or going - how sad is it that I am looking forward to UDS so I can have some down time
 * AlanBell adds ubingo to the ubingo word list
<akgraner> AlanBell, how about ububrat - kids of Ubuntu developers or contributors, ubuorphan - kids who have been ignored by obsessive parents in the pursuit of all things Ubuntu and my favorite - ubuwidow/widower those who have been ignored by obsessive  their spouses or significant other(s) in the pursuit of all things Ubuntu
<akgraner> wait did I say obsessive - I meant dedicated
<AlanBell> hmm, good word, but I can't see it being mentioned in the keynote!
<jcastro> jussi: ah crap I forgot to tell you
<jcastro> jussi: we're minus caracao 1
<jcastro> but plus a bonaire
<jcastro> jussi: the list is here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<czajkowski> duanedesugn i mailed all crew to meet sunday evening at 8
<duanedesign> czajkowski: sounds good
<jcastro> man AlanBell
<jcastro> you're missing some key words in your thing
<AlanBell> jcastro: refresh to get more
<AlanBell> what do you think is missing?
<jcastro> Debian
<jcastro> Crisp
<jcastro> Clean
<jcastro> Tight
<AlanBell> debian is in
<jcastro> I don't see it
<AlanBell> keep refreshing :)
<jcastro> OH
<jcastro> I get it
<AlanBell> Castro is in there too :)
<jcastro> yeah for some reason he's mentioned me in the past 2
<jcastro> It's kind of like the eye of sauron I suppose. :p
<popey> its funny you should say that
<popey> 13:49 <sabdfl> http://bit.ly/dzmdVU
<popey> honestly, not made up, directly from my pm logs
<AlanBell> wonder if he wants the ubingo word list to help him prepare for Monday
<popey> i would
<sense> good afternoon
<dholbach> hi jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> HI HI HI
<akgraner> AlanBell, I was just throwing those out for in general
<AlanBell> yup, they should be thrown out :)
<AlanBell> jono: wondering about the status of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/gally/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-gally-photoshoot
<AlanBell> and please feel free to tweet about http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk
<jono> AlanBell, does that need a session?
<AlanBell> jono: yes
<czajkowski> whoo Sally passed the Mot :D
<popey> :)
<popey> your car is called sally?
<Pici> Mustang Sally?
<czajkowski> Pici: aye
<czajkowski> Pici: she's not a mustang but I asked someone to help me name her and they came up with the name and it stuck
<popey> happy memories of that car
<popey> fun conversations and yummy breakfast
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> I'll go with the yummy breakfast and dodgey conversations
<czajkowski> :)
<dinda> dholbach: ping
<czajkowski> washed her out this morning and polished her
<czajkowski> all pretty :D
<dinda> dholbach: what do I need to do for Ubuntu to participate in Google's Code In mentoring project?  http://code.google.com/opensource/gci/2010-11/index.html
<dinda> dholbach: is that something I can just do as a community member?  or is there some 'official' channel/approval process?
<dholbach> dinda, you mean for Ubuntu as a organisation in Google Summer of Code 2011?
<dholbach> because SoC 2010 is over now
<dinda> dholbach: this is a different project, for kids ages 13 - 18
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> I didn't even know about it
<dinda> dholbach: starts next month an runs through January
<dinda> dholbach: http://code.google.com/opensource/gci/2010-11/index.html
<dholbach> dinda, you could ask randa if she knows anything about it
<dinda> dholbach: ok,  I've already have six parents ask me about their kids participating!
<dholbach> nice :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: according to ajmitch that game means alcohol posioning :p
<AlanBell> depends how many words come up really!
<czajkowski> pleia2: ping
<czajkowski> doctormo: TCP has been purchased
<nigelb> AlanBell: Also, I'll me missing at least the first 3 days of UDS
<pleia2> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> maco: ping
<czajkowski> highvoltage: ping
<dholbach> see you all
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<czajkowski> dholbach: see you Sunday!
<popey> o/
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dpm> ok everyone, see you on saturday or sunday in orlando! If not, see you on the Internets!
<highvoltage> czajkowski: pong
<Pendulum> hiya
<maco> nhandler: whats this askubuntu stuff on the hall of fame that you claim is there?
<czajkowski> maco: are you going to answer that survey from motu point of view ?
<maco> i dont even understand it
<maco> the bullet pointed things at the top and the boldy questions at the bottom arent the same
<maco> theres not even the same number of them
<maco> and it says "new" people
<maco> which also makes me wonder why you ask me
<czajkowski> maco: new to motu
<czajkowski> fair enough
<maco> i dont think im new enough to be able to answer these questions
<maco> if youd asked me in 2008, maybe
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> jono: in a BP the project what do I add, saying Ubuntu is not helping it keeps saying undefined
<jono> czajkowski, that sentence doesn't make any sense :)
<czajkowski> jono: sorry :(
<jono> lol np
<czajkowski> jono: when creating a blueprint, it says , project , what area do I select as when I type Ubuntu into it. I get back undefined
<czajkowski> The project for which this proposal is being made.
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I ended up with ubuntu-community for the accessibility team. so if it's a loco thing maybe that'll be easiest?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> used my brain
<Pendulum> well you used to be able to just say "ubuntu"
 * czajkowski needs to think more 
<Pendulum> I dunno why that changed
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> I think that's what was confusing me
<czajkowski> granted it is easily done
<czajkowski> jono: sorry!
<jono> czajkowski, hmmm weird
<czajkowski> I am not weird young man
<Pendulum> jono: to make it more complicated if you try to search for "ubuntu" to see if you can find it, you get "too many projects returned" so if there is a way to just say it's "ubuntu" then you can't find it!
<jono> thats no fun
<jono> alrgiht folks, I am out
<jono> later!
<czajkowski> time for some BBT :D
<duanedesign> hmmm...bbt
<duanedesign> beddie bye time :)
<nhandler> maco: No clue what happened with the HoF. As my screenshot showed, it /was/ working. I'll try and get a hold of dholbach to see what happened (but it might be hard with UDS)
<czajkowski> duanedesign: Big Ban Theory
<czajkowski> *bang
<czajkowski> paultag: you're missing from council channel
<Pendulum> czajkowski: he has problems remembering that, doesn't he/
<czajkowski> he really does
<paultag> GRRR
<paultag> xchat does not identify before it tries and joins
<paultag> so I end up getting kicked
<czajkowski> get a propper client!
<czajkowski> paultag: Pendulum thinks you have problems remembering us!
<paultag> :(
<paultag> czajkowski, what do you use?
<paultag> irssi breaks for me too
<czajkowski> irssi
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> screen irssi :)
<paultag> I did for the longest time
<paultag> but it brokeded for me too
<paultag> BRB
<nhandler> paultag: Use the server password field to identify, not that NickServ box that xchat has
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-23
<doctormo> jcastro: Have you ever done an influence map?
<doctormo> http://1roxtar.deviantart.com/art/Bustin-Windows-183376356
<Pendulum> hiya
<nigelb> \o
<Pendulum> nigelb: how goes?
<nigelb> Pendulum: I've been better :/
 * Pendulum hugs nigelb 
<okloco> hello Pendulum
<nisshh> this channel has been pretty quiet today :)
<Pendulum> it's the weekend. plus quite a few of us are eithe traveling or getting ready to travel today
<nisshh> Pendulum, yeah, i know
<nisshh> Pendulum, it was more a "this channel is quiet" not a "why is this channel quiet?"
<nigelb> nisshh: Its a calm before the storm
<nisshh> nigelb, hehe
<nigelb> :D
<nisshh> nigelb, you remote participating?
<nigelb> nisshh: I thoght of, but I'm going to be out of town the first 2 days for a family emergency
<nigelb> The other 3 days, *maybe*
<nisshh> nigelb, cool
<doctormo> nigelb: What is tripit?
<czajkowski> ohh tripit rocks
<czajkowski> doctormo: phone app
<czajkowski> and web app
<czajkowski> to monitor trips
<czajkowski> you forward on your emails for hotel;s and flights and it inputs them in pretty nicely
<czajkowski> then gives you local info as well
<nigelb> doctormo: shucks did I spam you?
<cjohnston> me too
<nigelb> ugh
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb> it emailed all my contacts :/
<Pendulum> nigelb: so I'm not one of your contacts? :(
<cjohnston> ouch
<nigelb> Pendulum: ok, good news. It didn't.
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> haha
<doctormo> nigelb: I got two emails, I must be extra special contact :-P
<nigelb> doctormo: darn it :(
<doctormo> paultag: Hey there, could you install the wacom-dkms package from my ppa:doctormo/wacom-plus to make sure it builds against maverick? My system is still using the lucid kernel so I can't test the patch that should fix it.
<jussi> any last minute items I might be missing? suggestions please?
<Pendulum> jussi: do you have rain gear? just in case?
<Pendulum> jussi: also weather is supposed to be hot
<Pendulum> and bring a bathing suit :P
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> are you bringing yours?
<Pendulum> once I find it, yes
<Pendulum> I even have set a goal of swimming 3 times because I'll need the exercise
<jussi> and they better have a good sauna at this place, the one in brussels sucked
<Pendulum> haven't seen anything about a sauna :-/
<jussi> :(
<Pendulum> there are 2 hottubs/whirlpools according to the website
<jussi> but no sauna :(
<Pendulum> saunas are not that common in the US :(
<jussi> Pendulum: on our wedding night, the hotel room had its own sauna :D
<Pendulum> jussi: yeah, that'd be hard to find here
<Pendulum> also saunas I suspect are even less popular in Florida due to the heat thing :P
<jussi> hehe
<Pendulum> I really should start packing
<Pendulum> or at least pack all the medical supplies so I know what else I have room for
<nigelb> jussi: um, when the whole state is a big sauna, why do you need one extra?
<cjohnston> I'm not thats what im sayin
<nigelb> cjohnston: s/I'm not// ?
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> beats me
<cjohnston> i have like 7 conversations going on
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> I really dont know where that one came from
<duanedesign> Pendulum: i have made it a point to hit the waterslide i saw on the hotel website :)
<Pendulum> heh
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/23/the-business-value-of-open-source-software/
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> another event I helped to organise
<czajkowski> shame I wont be at this one though
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-24
<czajkowski> hmm I should go to sleep
<Pendulum> czajkowski: how many hours?
<czajkowski> 3.5
<czajkowski> up at 4 leave by 5
<Pendulum> so is there a point in sleeping at this point?
<czajkowski> not really
<czajkowski> chatting to tc instead
<Pendulum> has anyone heard from nigelb in the last 50 minutes or so?
<czajkowski> no
<czajkowski> why
<nigelb> Pendulum: Im awake now :)
<jussi> JUst leaving for the airport. see you all in florida
<AlanBell> have a good flight all those going to UDS
<duaneipho> flight to Dallas got canceled because of a tornado. so now I am going to Orlando through Detroit
<duaneipho> a bit out of the way but better then having to wait till  tommorrow
<android> o/
<android> bout to get on the flight to new york :)
<Pendulum> hiya
<AlanBell> hi Pendulum
<Pendulum> AlanBell: how goes?
<AlanBell> not bad, are you flying today?
<Pendulum> yes
<AlanBell> wish I was :(
<AlanBell> hope you have a nice uneventful journey, got someone meeting you at Orlando?
<Pendulum> czajkowski and I are theoretically finding each other in the airport
<sense> good morning
<Pendulum> hi sense
<sense> hi Pendulum!
<sense> Pendulum: Will you be coming to Orlando?
<Pendulum> yep!
<sense> great!
<Pendulum> arriving this evening
<sense> ok
<sense> I arrived last evening.
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> I'm kinda kicking myself for not planning a few days on one side because I love Disney, but I'm excited to be at UDS at all!
<sense> yeah
<Pendulum> how's the weather?
<sense> It's nice, not too hot, but nicely warm. A large improvement over home.
<Pendulum> :)
<Technoviking> Who runs the ubuntu twitter account? http://twitter.com/#!/Ubuntu_OS
<AlanBell> Technoviking: it seems to be associated with the facebook ubuntu account or page thing
<AlanBell> oh, that is more obvious than I thought!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-17
<jono> bkerensa, man, saw the tat
<jono> bkerensa, mind if I blog it?
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jono> I know it is a long shot
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey Gwaihir
<Gwaihir> hey dholbach!
<bkerensa> :D
<kim0> Morning
<cjohnston> dholbach: piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> ping
<dholbach> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> dholbach: we are switching LoCo Team Portal to use wsgi.. (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/django.wsgi)  do you have any idea what instructions I would need to provide IS for that switch?
<dholbach> cjohnston, no, no idea - I never had to deal with any of this
<dholbach> it might be worth just asking in #canonical-sysadmin
<cjohnston> Ok..
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<czajkowski> cjohnston: what are you doing up at this hour
<cjohnston> i dunno
<czajkowski> popey: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dom7O0MFkmpw&h=EAQA_9N8nAQARjsJGxOQ7U6YvNL7sKC_6CqMibap9m-SfFw
<czajkowski> bah!!!!
<czajkowski> popey: http://youtu.be/om7O0MFkmpw
<dholbach> I think I just replied to 456 emails
<popey> :D
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<czajkowski> dholbach: no wonder you were so quiet today ;p
 * kim0 rebooting into ubuntu-cloud-live usb stick .. wears director hat :) expect delayed replies
<nigelb> dholbach: wow.
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> that was ... slightly exaggerated :)
<dholbach> but still LOADS
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I went through about 1000.
<nigelb> but I only had to read.
<nigelb> Most of them were autogenerated mails that needed reading.
<ashams> Hello everybody,
<ashams> There's an idea of creating an Appreciation Day for Ubuntu Community, it's being developed and your opinions/suggestions/help is really needed.
<ashams> Here's the wiki page for it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<czajkowski> ashams: nice idea, but, do you really think we need another day;/week event
<ashams> czajkowski: mmm, not sure, it has a different nature
<czajkowski> it could be built into open week
<ashams> not really an event
<czajkowski> or community week thiny, another week of events when we already find it hard to find speakers doesnt seem an efficient way, I'm not saying it's a bad idea, I'd rather see it as a topic in a already organised weeek/day
<ashams> it's not really an really event, just a day to enjoy being member of this community, it's not even a day just minutes to say thank you, that's it
<nigelb> heh, czajkowski, we've gotten used to think that something ending with "day" or "week" is an IRC event ^-^
<Pendulum> I wonder if it sends a message that we don't appreciate the community every day, though :-/
<ashams> Pendulum: not sure, never came to my head!
<czajkowski> popey: +1
<czajkowski> Pendulum: +1
<czajkowski> even
<czajkowski> stupid tab completeion
<czajkowski> nigelb: when a community is as wide spread as we are they do tend to be
<nigelb> czajkowski: to be fair, that's what I thought as well ;)
<ashams> devs, translators, triaggers, supporters, even loco teams, need to feel that they are part of something that really feels them and appreciate what each other do....
<mhall119> ashams: which is something each of us should be doing as individuals on a regular basis
<mhall119> but I understand what you're going for, and I think it could be made into something that has an impact for more than just a day
<ashams> mhall119: you do?, you get down to loco mailing lists and say "Thank you guys, we really appreciate what you do" :)
<mhall119> I'm thinking we should add a "Be Thankful" clause to the Code of Conduct
<mhall119> ashams: not loco mailing lists, but I try to let the people I work with know how awesome they are
<mhall119> of, in the case of czajkowski, that she's so AWESOME it requires capslock
<nigelb> heh
<ashams> that's it, this time, it's cross community part
<mhall119> hmmm....ok
<ashams> devs will share it with translators, and so on....
<mhall119> so like a "Thank a part of the community that you don't normally thank"
<mhall119> I could see that
<ashams> we don't say it :D
<mhall119> encourage people to blog their appreciation, or send it to mailing lists of IRC channels
<ashams> yep, but if we kept asking them to do it everyday, they will do it only once, I think.
 * ashams scratches his head
<Pendulum> mhall119: I'm not sure "be thankful" is the correct phrasing, but maybe "show appreciation" would be a good clause
<Pendulum> "be thankful" to me just smacks of condescension (but that may be the contexts in which I'm usually told to be thankful)
<czajkowski> mhall119: fecker you know I dislike that word  I will throttle you :) xx
<czajkowski> ashams: If I have mails in my inbox for saying thanks you for every thing it's gonna get withering
<czajkowski> have to find a balance
<czajkowski> like when mails get sent to a list with info and reply thanks for that I really wonder do they need to send the reply
<nigelb> Hrm, I'm liking this.
<nigelb> http://www.redhat.com/about/news/blog/red-hat-takes-its-hat-off-to-dennis-ritchie
<czajkowski> we have the hall of fame
<czajkowski> use it more
<nigelb> hall of fame needs work :(
<ashams> czajkowski: automated, not from real persons, we have a lot of LoCos out there, much of it's newcomers feel uncomfortable, imagine what would happen if some person from another loco showed up saying, I belong to you because I love what you do and I *Appreciate* it :)
<Pendulum> I wonder if it's something that might work better for newer people than it does for those of us who've been around a couple years
<ashams> you won't need it much because of that time
<Pendulum> to me it's reading as just another "talk" (say thank you) rather than "do" (help out, get people more involved, etc) thing
<coalwater> hi all
<Pendulum> ashams: I think actually as people get involved longer they feel less appreciated sometimes. Where people will say they appreciate something, but then don't act on that
<ashams> Pendulum: good point
<Pendulum> which is kinda why I think if you're going to do a day like that, it needs to encourage more than just words
<mhall119> Pendulum: true, but I wanted something that meant "internalize your appreciation for what others do for you", not just "show gratitude so other's feel good"
<Pendulum> mhall119: yeah, it may be context. I get told to be thankful that other people are bothing to follow a 20 year old law all the time ;-)
<mhall119> I think the reason appreciation isn't shown is because the things we should be appreciative of are taken for granted
<Pendulum> *bothering
<mhall119> Pendulum: yeah, that sucks, but then again they're not really telling you to be appreciative of the fact are they?
<mhall119> It's more like "settle for what you have and stop asking for better"
<mhall119> which isn't at all the same
<ashams> mhall119: that's the opposite
<Pendulum> right and I just think that sometimes that's how "be thankful" is used/read
<mhall119> yeah, you're right
<ashams> actually it should encourage ppl do more
<mhall119> perhaps "be appreciative" instead of "show appreciation" then
<Pendulum> that might work
<cprofitt> interesting discussion here guys
 * Pendulum sees a CC item in the future ;-)
<mhall119> I'd think that "be appreciative" is implied by "be respectful" and "be considerate", but it might be worth making it explicit
<cprofitt> mhall119: is this about managing people's expectations?
<mhall119> ashams: so tell me, what did you have in mind for community appreciation day activities?
<mhall119> cprofitt: no, my intent it to make people aware that appreciation the work of others if a vital aspect of a cohesive community
<ashams> mhall119: wow, it flied up there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
 * cprofitt nods
<ashams> enjoy reading :)
<mhall119> cprofitt: which is why I preferred *be* appreciative, rather than *show* appreciation
<cprofitt> agreed
<mhall119> I think if you do the former, the latter will come naturally
<cprofitt> would it be a good idea to hi-light areas of the community that are not 'well known' ?
<ashams> cprofitt: exactly
<cprofitt> it sounds like this can both serve to energize people who have been doing work and make others see how easy it is to assist
<ashams> people inside many locos will love it
<nigelb> g47
<mhall119> cprofitt: as long as that doesn't turn from appreciation to promotion
<cprofitt> take CD image testing -- very few people seem to know it happens, we take it for granted, but w/o it none of us would have a good experience
<cprofitt> mhall119: I agree... it has to be a careful process
<mhall119> so basically "Find a person/team who's work benefits you that you haven't thanked yet, and thank them for it"
<cprofitt> do we want this to be 'visible' -- the thank you part?
<ashams> yes
<mhall119> I don't think it has to be public, no
<ashams> and invisibe has benifits too, I'll go with both
<mhall119> again, if the purpose is appreciation not promotion...
<coalwater> if it's public it will turn into some kind of collectable, people will start asking others to thank them, assuming it's some sort of button or something, isn't that what we're talking about ?
<cprofitt> yes, but I am thinking more about a generic exposure to a process
<mhall119> public is good, as it shows the rest of the community (and those outside the community) that we are appreciative
<cprofitt> not specific people
<mhall119> but public shouldn't be necessary
<mhall119> oh, the process, yes
<mhall119> mostly to make it easier to spread the information
<cprofitt> like thanking the folks who do image testing, bug triage, documentation
<cprofitt> in a general way
<mhall119> no, I think a "thank you" email to their ML would work just as well
<cprofitt> list the details of what these folks do (not who they are), link to the team pages, and perhaps just have a thank you button and a 'meter' that goes up or some such
<ashams> yes, community parts, not individuals
<cprofitt> I would like to see a thing that keeps people motivated and potentially helps others get involved
<mhall119> if they don't have an ML or IRC channel, or like "bug triagers" it's a non-specific group of people, then a public blog post would probably be better
<cprofitt> and expose parts of the community and the processes that keep Ubuntu going
<ashams> there's always a ML
<cprofitt> yeah, blod posts would work... or perhaps a forum thread?
<mhall119> I'm against "meters"
<cprofitt> some people may not have blogs
<czajkowski> mhall119: +1
<mhall119> nobody should ever "have more appreciation" than anyone else in the community
<coalwater> don't we have some wall of fame thing already, idon't remember where it was but it's the same idea?
<cprofitt> yeah, meters would likely lead to injured feelings upon reflection
<cprofitt> coalwater: that was more individual than team based
<ashams> I'm against meters too
<mhall119> coalwater: hall of fame, yes, but development on that has been defuct for a while now I think, the main devs have been pulled onto other things
<ashams> I hat e hall of fame from first day
<cprofitt> czajkowski: congrats! sorry for accidently leaving you out of my blog post initially
<czajkowski> hall of fame has been nice when it was used more in the past
<czajkowski> cprofitt: yeah just od me the only one left out, but ok
<czajkowski> cprofitt: wasn't just me who noticed, lots of others too
<cprofitt> it was a simple mistake czajkowski nothing more... nothing odd about it
<cprofitt> and I corrected it as soon as it was pointed out
<mhall119> czajkowski: he put your name in between <AWESOME> tags, and the browser just didn't recognize them ;)
<coalwater> :D
<mhall119> you can kick me when you come visit
<czajkowski> mhall119: so help me if I see you in the near future I will throttle you, I HATE that word
<mhall119> if it makes you see me in the near future, it'll be worth it
<cprofitt> awesome ?
<ashams> The AWSOME word is quite AWSOME
<mhall119> cprofitt: in caps
 * mhall119 is causing too much trouble now
<cprofitt> I have issues with that word too... we have a dedicated Apple user here at work and that is how she describes everything Apple does
 * mhall119 appreciations czajkowski very much
<czajkowski> mhall119: indeed
<czajkowski> mhall119: wuv ya too
<czajkowski> mhall119: and not just for the bbQ ribs
<cprofitt> I had no issue with the word until I was exposed to her 'its just awesome'.
<cprofitt> lol
<czajkowski> it's an over used word
<mhall119> czajkowski: I know, it's the cheese grits too
<czajkowski> which has lost all meaning
<cprofitt> +1 czajkowski
<czajkowski> and sounds like a tv show I grew up with teengage mutant ninga turtles
<czajkowski> so I really really hate the word
<cprofitt> lol
<mhall119> lol, I used to love that show
<mhall119> had all the action figures
<czajkowski> mhall119: we;re gonna have a falling out you know one of these days
<cprofitt> I had more issues with Barney the Dinosaur
<czajkowski> mhall119: oh am jobless again
<nigelb> good I loved teenage mutant ninja turtles
<nigelb> *god
<mhall119> czajkowski: already?  I thought you had a few months left
<cprofitt> czajkowski: sorry to hear that.
<czajkowski> hired 3 in 1 go not enough work let 2 go
<cprofitt> man that stinks
<czajkowski> am royally mifed and other words which are not appropiate for in here
<cprofitt> though I fear I have derailed the original discussion about CAD
<ashams> Guys: frankly, I thought you try to stop that conversation oh it's normal ? :D
<ashams> anyway that was AWESOME chat :D
 * popey notes that people will have to edit their community council blog posts soon
<jussi> popey: ?
<popey> dholbach: are we mailing out about that or blogging or what?
<ashams> mhall119: I can't really figure a solid opinion here, I'm lost :(
<czajkowski> popey: eh what do we need to do with our blogs?
<mhall119> ashams: nothing wrong with that, you can use it as a starting point and get people's ideas
<cprofitt> popey: same question as czajkowski
<popey> yeah, sorry, lemme clarify with dholbach
 * jussi sees a great opportunity to spread rumours here, but refrains... :P
<cprofitt> hey jussi!
 * jussi hides from cprofitt :P
<cprofitt> lol
<jussi> hello cprofitt :)
<ashams> mhall119: thanks, I'll return to some ppl then get back here, if you wish?
<jussi> cprofitt: before you ask, no Im not going to UDS. (its funny, everyone is shocked when they hear Im not going, then they hear why and say oooohhh....)
<Pendulum> jussi: I know why!
<cprofitt> ah... I will skip to the why part then... why?
<mhall119> ashams: consider sending an email to the community council and also the loco council
<jussi> Pendulum: :)
 * mhall119 knows why too
<ashams> mhall119: there's already a talk about that, but in private)it just happened) and when no much replies was there form ppl other than dholbach, he suggested dropping it here
<mhall119> ashams: ok
<ashams> mmm, I'll be sending these messages too
<ashams> time is running
<czajkowski> ashams: new CC has only just been elected
<czajkowski> as a person on the LC I'd be looking at the hall of fame or kick starting life into that, that's me though, not had a chane to wear my CC hat yet :)
<ashams> czajkowski: good opportunity then :)
<jussi> czajkowski: has your term officially started yet?
<czajkowski> ashams: I'd still go for hall of fame, its a site that can be translated so open to others
<czajkowski> jussi: I think so, given sabdfl posted welcome but not sure
<czajkowski> I've not had any other emails
<ashams> host to lp and mail translators :)
<ashams> I wish you get that CC hat soon, you'll be even more AWESOME :P
<czajkowski> ashams: you clearly missed the part above where I hate that word right ?
<popey> the two things that need to happen is that the new CC need to be added to the LP group and they need adding to the cc mailing list
<popey> (and old ones removed)
<ashams> czajkowski: right :)
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~communitycouncil/+members is looking a bit empty
<popey> I'd recommend the new cc people just join the cc mailing list
<nigelb> Has anyone seen Emmet recently?
<nigelb> well, on IRC that is.
<popey> no
<czajkowski> oh community-council@lists.ubuntu.com  should be aded to the LP page
<popey> it is on the wiki page
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<czajkowski> aye tis
<jussi> bah, ive forgotten the name of it... - someone here recommended a website with wireframing software, can anyone give me reminders what it was ?
<czajkowski> jussi: pencil is lovely to use
<mhall119> I like pencil, but it's an XPI app, not a webapp
<jussi> czajkowski: no, it was an online one
<mhall119> pencil will run as a firefox plugin
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<mhall119> but that's probably not what you meant
<mhall119> jussi: http://mhall119.com/2011/04/pencil-for-easy-ui-mockups/
<czajkowski> mhall119: not on FF6
<czajkowski> FF3 plugin yes
<jussi> mhall119: yeah, Im trying to specifically remember the one was was recommended last tiime
 * popey hands jussi http://www.asciiflow.com/
<popey> :D
<jussi> popey: you are evil :P
<popey> utf8 > ascii > *
<AlanBell> Pencil is "Compatible with Firefox 4 to 7."
<nigelb> I use 9 :(
<czajkowski> AlanBell: couldnt get it to work last week so installed it desktop
<czajkowski> not that it matters any more :/
<popey> jussi: balsamiq is the pay-for one people rave about
<jussi> popey: ahh thats it!!
<jussi> thank you :)
<popey> np
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<czajkowski> free for 7 days
<czajkowski> meant to be very ncie
<czajkowski> *nice
<jussi> right, home time. thanks everyone
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
<czajkowski> jcastro: dhia dhuit :)
<cprofitt> see ya later jussi
<Pendulum> czajkowski: now spell that out phonetically so we know how it's pronounced ;-)
<cprofitt> hey jcastro
<czajkowski> dee a
<czajkowski> guit
<czajkowski> I think
<czajkowski> not sure of the last one
<czajkowski> means hello in Irish
<Pendulum> so annoyed that Amber felt like she had to apologize to jono's team publicly in a blog post
<jcastro> I don't even know what she did to me
<jcastro> I tried to tell her that when she sent me a mail
<Pendulum> eep, that was supposed to be a PM
 * czajkowski hugs Pendulum 
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> HEY EVERYONE LOOK AT PENDULUM
<mhall119> Pendulum: uh oh, now you need to make a public apology
<jcastro> (just kidding)
<Pendulum> haha
<czajkowski> please blog all apologies now, k thanks bye :p
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I just think someone shouldn't need to apologize for saying how they feel
<mhall119> no, but at the same time if someone feels that they should apologize, there's nothing wrong with that
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> just feels awkward to me since I don't see where she went wrong in the first place
<mhall119> doesn't matter what anyone else saw, only what she saw
<czajkowski> mhall119: pm or private mail for it imo
<czajkowski> kinda made no sense to me either
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so these  "adjustments" James and Dave are talking about in the RT
<mhall119> hello transition
<mhall119> jcastro: I have no idea what adjustments james has suggested
<jcastro> hah nice
 * jcastro makes explosion sounds
<coalwater> quit
<coalwater> exit
<coalwater> k
<mhall119> jcastro: LD/LTP is moving to mod_wsgi, and summit has some code optimizations, other than that I have no idea
<coalwater> ramy farouk
<mhall119> coalwater: try with a / in front
<jcastro> nice!
<coalwater> sex
<jcastro> OMG Open Week in 20 minutes
<czajkowski> coalwater: eh ?
<mhall119> oh crap, that's this week?
<coalwater> damn
<coalwater> sry
<mhall119> (in response to jcastro, not coalwater)
<coalwater> stupid co worker
<coalwater> messing with my irc
<coalwater> i apologize
<mhall119> coalwater: should be in the form of a blog ;)
<mhall119> also, that'll teach you not to lock your desktop when you step away
<coalwater> lol
<Pendulum> haha
<coalwater> i was just 2 desks away
<mhall119> I worked at a place where it was practically company policy to prank anybody who didn't lock their desktop when they were away
<coalwater> o well, i guess i will next time
<mhall119> favorite method was to take a screenshot of the desktop and set it as the wallpaper, hiding the windows (bleh) panel and desktop icons
<Pendulum> My last company had policy where everyone had everyone else's passwords so could log onto any desktop. In retrospect I should have done some minor pranks that way
<mhall119> Pendulum: now that's security!
<jcastro> hey so, just so I'm sure
<coalwater> lool
<jcastro> 1400UTC is in 15 minutes right?
<mhall119> yes
<coalwater> mhall119: i might try that
<coalwater> :D
<coalwater> he left
<Pendulum> mhall119: I was the most techie person in the office. When my boss switched from an iMac to a mac mini and screen, she didn't realise she had 2 things she had to make sure were plugged in.
<mhall119> Pendulum: been there done that
<Pendulum> I just worry about any place where I'm their tech support ;-)
<popey> mhall119: its company policy here to prank people
<czajkowski> healthboard place I worked in people wrote their passwords on a sticky and left on desk and then once a month added a 1,2,3 4 to it
<czajkowski> very secure
<akgraner> jcastro, you spamming the other irc channels to remind them
<akgraner> I just got back home - so I'll tweet and stuff now
<jcastro> cooh
<jcastro> I social media'ed already
<jcastro> but I did forget #ubuntu, so got it!
<akgraner> cool :-)
<akgraner> just FB'd and g+
<akgraner> crap I hate the enter key
<akgraner> just fb'd and g+'d my streams with the info
<jcastro> popey: ask me a question in the classroom
<popey> done
<nigelb> jcastro: Nice to see you got started :)
<dpm> akgraner, would you mind swapping your UOW session with my second one on Wednesday? I've just realised it overlaps with the community team call
<akgraner> no worries  - make it so :-)
<dpm> thanks akgraner!
<akgraner> anytime :-)
<dpm> akgraner, timetable updated, thanks
<akgraner> dpm,  thanks for handling that
<akgraner> :-)
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> yeah
<jono> kim0, ok, just give me a few mins
<kim0> cool
<jono> kim0, some sound issues, rebooting
<kim0> sure
<akgraner> jcastro, funn sesson  - thanks!
<akgraner> fun even
<jcastro> woo!
<nigelb> jcastro: good session!
<akgraner> just linked the logs to your session :-)
<akgraner> I didn't create a whole new page just linked the the logs - easier that way
<akgraner> but we are missing the link to last cycles open week sessions
<akgraner> jcastro, or nigelb can you all add them to the header?
<nigelb> I'm multitasking, but later today for sure.
<akgraner> nigelb, k - I just didn't know if anyone realized that or not
<jcastro> mhall119: or nigelb
<jcastro> is there a way to override the "same track next slot!" thing?
<nigelb> I don't even know what you're asking
<jcastro> basically
<jcastro> be able to schedule an entire afternoon with one track
<jcastro> like how linaro did
<jcastro> james_w: ^
<nigelb> ah, leadership summit?
<nigelb> just manually push those into the schedule
<nigelb> and turn off autoschedule for those sessions
<james_w> jcastro, you can do it for a particular track
<nigelb> (that's what I think linaro did)
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> but that would be global right?
<mhall119> jcastro: for the track, yes
<nigelb> so you'll have to create a new track for rit.
<jcastro> ok, how about making a "leadership summit" track then?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> ok on it
<nigelb> \o/ colors
<nigelb> pick a color so we can fix the css for it.
<mhall119> don't break it
<nigelb> yeah.
<mhall119> nigelb: fix what css?
<nigelb> mhall119: The color for each track is still in CSS right?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> where have you been?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it's in the admin tool
<mhall119> it's in the database now, part of the Track record
<nigelb> mhall119: oooooooh
<jcastro> I selected a nice pastel palette. :)
<nigelb> mhall119:  <3
<czajkowski> jcastro: a leadership summit at uds?
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's not announced yet
<jcastro> as soon as I finish this
<czajkowski> how cool had I known that I'd even consdiered applying for sponsorship alone for UDS this cycle
<bkerensa> morning
<mhall119> top secret, community destroying plans I'm sure
<nigelb> well, I have the scedule for it with me.
<czajkowski> jcastro: :( last min ideas are great and all but do kinda suck
<nigelb> Pretty neat set of sessions.
<czajkowski> that would have had an effect on people applying I can assure you
<jcastro> OMG
<jcastro> [] allow adjacent sessions
<jcastro> HELL YEAH
<bkerensa> jcastro: You see my ink on G+
<bkerensa> "D
<jcastro> not yet
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> you will enjoy
<jcastro> link me up, I am not sure if I'm following you?
<jcastro> hey, and now the most important part
<jcastro> what color should we use?
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://ubuntuone.com/4AiC97nxYmfe4UntqLxIyf
<jcastro> yikes!!!
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro> that is jawesome
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> yeah its starting not to hurt as much today
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I got it on Saturday
<jcastro> I cried
<bkerensa> I wonder how many people have Circle of Friends ink
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Its a good conversation starter and surprisingly on the ride home a guy on the bus said he loves Ubuntu randomly
<mhall119> I've found that just wearing an Ubuntu shirt gets people to ask me about it
<mhall119> less painful than a tattoo
<akgraner> I love Ubuntu but don't think I'm adding it to my collection of ink :-) but bkerensa that's cool and I'm glad it works for ya
<bkerensa> akgraner: Well there is a bigger plan surrounding it
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> akgraner: thinking of a entire Linux/FOSS sleeve over time
<mhall119> bkerensa: so I guess now is a bad time to tell you that they're changing the logo
<bkerensa> akgraner: Likely will cost a lot so bits and pieces at a time :D
<mhall119> (just kidding)
<jcastro> I know one dude has the old logo
<bkerensa> mhall119: I'm sure it will always be Circle of Friends based if they ever change it again
<mhall119> true, there's a lot of investment in that trademark
<bkerensa> jcastro: Yeah he commented on my post on G+..... I think he is the only other person I can find with Ubuntu ink :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: But his doesn't follow the Ubuntu Brand Guidelines
<bkerensa> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<bkerensa> ;)
<mhall119> bkerensa: file a bug, assign it to him ;)
<bkerensa> LOL
<jcastro> "your tattoo is off brand"
<mhall119> czajkowski: do you have the link to the wiki page for signing up to the LTP rss feed?
<nigelb> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<mhall119> ah, thanks nigelb
<akgraner> Randall's session is awesome!
<akgraner> You can totally see his marketing background come to life in his LoCo team.  It's soooo contagious!
<akgraner> I love marketing :-)
<czajkowski> mhall119: sorry was out in kitchen making dinner, you got tyhe link anyhow
<akgraner> Up Next  at 1600 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom chat for Ubuntu Open Week is Getting the most out of LoCo Teams Portal - mhall119
<jcastro> mhall119: 10 minute warning!
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm already in there asking questions :P
<akgraner> jcastro, I don't know if I added you as helper in all the sessions  - is it ok to do that?
<akgraner> I didn't want to voluntell you..:-)
<akgraner> mhall119, as you know when the topic changes the floor is yours :-)
<mhall119> yup
<bkerensa> Well gotta head to kinkos and prep stuff for our 11.10 Release Party this weekend ttyl
<dholbach> jono, 10m? :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: jono doing a session today?
<dholbach> bkerensa, nope, but we're having a call together :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Oh darn... /me goes back afkish
<jono> dholbach, yup
<dholbach> bkerensa, just double-checked: no jono on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek :)
<jcastro> <---- lunching, AFK!
<jono> dholbach, will be two secs
<dholbach> jono, skype? g+?
<jono> dholbach, firing up a hangout
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<akgraner> jcastro you want to summarize today's sessions or do you want me to for Classroom and Fridge postings?
<jcastro> ask me after
<jcastro> in the middle of one!
<cprofitt> gotta run to an appointment
<cprofitt> see you guys later
<akgraner> jcastro logs are linked to the sessions for today  - we don't need to create individual pages do we?
<jcastro> no way, too much work
<akgraner> k :-)
<pleia2> so the americas membership board wiki was deleted and I submitted a ticket about it 2 days ago and haven't heard anything, we've got a meeting on thursday and people are starting to complain they can't add their application
<pleia2> is there any way to get this nudged along with IS?
<maco> O_o
<pleia2> (it gives all kinds of python errors when I try to revert, and gives an error if you try to create a new page)
 * jcastro tries it
<pleia2> 18219 is the ticket number
<jcastro> I got it
<pleia2> ooh, how?
<pleia2> oh, got it in a different way
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> thanks for taking a look
<jcastro> I did &action=view
<jcastro> then I could rever WHOA
<jcastro> huge python error
<pleia2> yeah
<jcastro> wow, it's totally boned
<jcastro> pleia2: ok try this
<jcastro> since you can view the old one
<jcastro> copy the raw into gedit
<jcastro> then just recreate the page
<jcastro> see what happens
<pleia2> yes, that gives a "Page could not get locked. Missing 'current' file?" error
<pleia2> I forwarded you the ticket
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> lemme poke IS
<jcastro> when is the meeting?
<jcastro> don't say tonight
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> thursday
<jcastro> whew!
 * AlanBell has roomlist schedules working
 * czajkowski hugs AlanBell 
 * AlanBell hugs czajkowski
<jcastro> pleia2: they're looking now
<jcastro> and will get back to me
<jcastro> NOBODY PANIC.
<pleia2> thank you :)
<Pici> pleia2: I had the same issue with another page last week, IS got it fixed for me, although I  was getting a 500 server error over the weekend for the same page (its working today).
<jcastro> wouldn't it be wonderful if they just replace the wiki with mediawiki
<pleia2> crazy wiki :)
<Pici> Twas for the DevelopmentCodenames page, very important :P
<pangolin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes still hasn't been updated either
<Pici> I logged a bug for that on release day :/
<pangolin> I remember
<pangolin> not like md5sums are important or anything :)
<jcastro> ping someone on the release team
<jcastro> maybe it missed a checklist or something?
<jcastro> pleia2: you are back in bidness
<pleia2> woohoo, thank you!
<akgraner> pangolin, here's the information just needs to be added to the documentation  - http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<pangolin> akgraner: it's a wiki but I can't add it :/
<akgraner> one sec let me see if I Can
<akgraner> waiting for it to sign me in :-/
<akgraner> pangolin, it lets you log in but you have to file a bug to get it added or make changes to the page
<akgraner> if you didn't file a bug already then I'll do it now and give you the link to the bug
<pangolin> bug is filed by Pici
<pangolin> akgraner: thanks for taking a look at it though :)
<Pici> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/873428
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873428 in ubuntu-docs "UbuntuHashes needs Oneiric hashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akgraner> I re-added the request - that's a docs team thing
<akgraner> only they an update those pages or something
<akgraner> jcastro, are you opposed to a 1300 UTC Session on wednesday?  tcarrondo can't do his 1700 UTC session on Thursday
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> that's fine
<jcastro> hey any idea if rick can do that guy's slot then?
<akgraner> I'll ask him
<akgraner> jcastro, I get his away message but I asked him
<akgraner> jcastro, rick is a go
<akgraner> I told him since there was no Ask Mark this time around - then we were throwing him under the bus :-)
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> can you slot him in?
<akgraner> yep doing that now and will send him the session leader email as well
<akgraner> jcastro, updated
<akgraner> so if you know someone who wants to give a session tomorrow , thurs, or Friday at 1300 have them sang those slots
<akgraner> I labeled them as extra open slots
<mhall119> akgraner: shouldn't we be doing Ask Jane sessions now?
<maco> mhall119: depends...was the point of Ask Mark to talk to the CEO or the BDFL?
<jono> akgraner, ping?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Ask Jane?
<bkerensa> lol
<AlanBell> do both
<AlanBell> ask Mark, then ask Jane and compare answers :)
<bkerensa> heh
<greg-g> "but Mom said I could!"
<AlanBell> my kids ask me if they can do something, I say yes, they look surprised, go ask mum for a second opinion, she says no, they come back to me and now I have to say no too, and they burst into tears and it is my fault for some reason
<greg-g> it's their fault for asking for a second opinion when they already have a good one
<AlanBell> I think so too
<maco> yeah im with greg on that
<jono> hey folks
<jono> I have been thinking, in the interests of improving and supporting leadership in the project, we should re-energize w.u.c/BuildingCommunity
<jono> there is some good content on there
<jono> we just need to give it a new lick of paint :-)
<jono> thoughts?
 * bkerensa pushes the Ubuntu Cloud reboot button
<akgraner> jono, pong
<jono> akgraner, ^^
 * akgraner reads scrollback
<akgraner> jono Building Community would be helpful....
<akgraner> did you want to go through it prior to UDS and see what areas need "a new lick of paint"
<akgraner> however can we move it to something other than a wiki
<akgraner> I hate wiki's why not a Community Portal or something
<akgraner> something with an updated look and feel - wiki pages are flat - those new sites you all have done this last cycle are jazzed up and grab people's attention
<akgraner> jono ^^^
<greg-g> akgraner: which new pages are you thinking of?
<akgraner> greg-g - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity
<akgraner> something like cloud.ubuntu.com but community.ubuntu.com
<greg-g> akgraner: except I can't contribute to a community.ubuntu.com that has the same system as cloud.ubuntu.com
<greg-g> except blog post comments, which aren't helpful
<akgraner> greg-g, we can figure that out - sure people can contribute to wiki but we need another way to grab people's attention
<greg-g> what I'm saying is: whatever BuildingCommunity turns into must be community-owned, not some announcement platform
<akgraner> greg-g, I agree
<greg-g> I think that's a different problem?
<akgraner> but if we don't start somewhere and just do something then we stay just where we are
<akgraner> at least by updating and looking for better more updated solutions we don't get stagnant
<greg-g> who said we're aren't going to do something?
<akgraner> you didn't but I just put that out there - I don't want to argue about it - I just want something updated
<greg-g> :) fair
<akgraner> jono, has a good point
<greg-g> but I don't think a technology switch will fix the problem
<akgraner> if the community thought it was important they could have been adding to it all along - I venture to say people have forgotten about the Building Community pages
 * jono reads up
<akgraner> so 1) we need more buzz about them
<akgraner> 2) we need to see which pages need updating
<jono> my feel is to get BuildingCommunity in shape before we move to a portal
<jono> we need folks to be able to update it
<akgraner> jono, that was going to be point 3
<akgraner> :-)
<jono> I started those pages as a source of community guidance and leadership and I think we just forgot about them a little :-)
<greg-g> yep :)
<akgraner> jono agreed
<bkerensa> Cloud :D
<jono> so I was thinking it could be a good focus of efforts for us to improve
<greg-g> but a non-community-editable community page is not :)
<jono> and if we have some great content we could then move it to a portal if needed
<bkerensa> jono: juju is fun :D
<jono> greg-g, totally agree
 * greg-g nods
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
<bkerensa>  [bkerensa] (~bkerensa@cloud.ubuntu-oregon.org):
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> akgraner, I think I will blog about this tomorrow, I was thinking we could maybe organize a docs day to fix it all up
<akgraner> I'm in
<jono> akgraner, cool
<jono> we should liaise with the docs team over this too
<akgraner> I'd love to have those fixed up and the leadership team is looking for things to help with as well
<jono> awesome, I think the leadership team could really help here
<bkerensa> jono: I'm on Leadership and Docs team
<bkerensa> :P
<jono> cool
<bkerensa> but my doc contributions are going stale
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> I think I am going to make a few adjustments to the pages and then I will blog i
<jono> it
<akgraner> cool
<jono> and see if we can get some folks to participate
<jono> would be awesome to get them fixed up for UDS
<akgraner> it would be - when do you want people to start going through the pages, before or after you blog?
<jono> akgraner, my hunch is the blog will share the ambition of fixing them up
<jono> but people can get started now, for sure :-)
<jono> I think the main bits are the Knowledge Base and the FAQ
<jono> I would love to see it become a central base of knowledge for community building in the project
<akgraner> ok but I think people should know that someone has veto on information added
<jono> veto?
<jono> why?
<akgraner> b/c some people would totally add dictatorship to leadership ideas
<jono> it's a wiki, everyone has veto :-)
<akgraner> or something like that
<jono> of course
<akgraner> that is not helpful
<jono> well, we can fix up that stuff later
<jono> there will be some crud
<jono> but I think in general we can get some good content in there
<akgraner> ok just looking at all the angles :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: BDFL
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jono: You going to be busy Saturday evening?
<akgraner> bkerensa, I can go all BDFL on people just ask my kids, but that doesn't work for community leaders of volunteer organizations unless you're like Mark and pouring millions into something in that case no arguments from me :-)
<jono> bkerensa, yup
<jono> why?
<bkerensa> akgraner: I know I was just poking fun at MarkS's title
<akgraner> bkerensa, he's not the only one in the FOSS community who uses that...:-)
<bkerensa> jono: 11.10 release party saturday I was wondering if I pinged you I might be able to get you on G+ for like 5 mins just to say hi
<akgraner> jono, good idea - thanks for bringing it up  - as soon as you clog I'll talk to the leadership team
<jono> bkerensa, sorry, I would love to but Sat is my one night with my wife before I run to UDS
<bkerensa> jono: Oh totally understandable.... Btw. Lucky you getting to go to UDS
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> akgraner: What did you think of my membership app?
<akgraner> good :-)  I think you'll do well
<akgraner> I'm going to try to be at the meeting
<bkerensa> akgraner: Yeah I might ask some LoCo people to be there and maybe WA LoCo aswell
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa will try and be there (LOL thats a joke)
<akgraner> jono thanks!
 * bkerensa is gonna zip off to connect a Surveillance DVR to the network here ttyl folks
<jono> thanks akgraner!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-18
<anshrpr1> cmake command failed while configuring touchlib on ubuntu 11.10. Following this tutorial: http://theworm.tw/2011/04/2-how-to-install-touchlib-on-linux/  Here is the generated error: http://pastebin.com/dazLtWX7
<maco> bkerensa: UDS for jono is work :P  My explanation for not going to the last UDS was "you think I'm gonna take time off of work to go do work??"
<bkerensa> Yeah I was surprised jono didnt show up to the biggest party at OSCON
<bkerensa> guess he was tired
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> jcastro, ok UWN is published - do you want me to write the summary for Open Week Day one or are you covering that?
<jcastro> I was just going to do it tomorrow
<akgraner> ahh ok :-) then I won't worry about it - If you put it on your blog let me know I'll cross post it everywhere
<akgraner> jcastro, the calendars have all been updated to reflect today's changes in the schedule I added you as a helper to Rick's session as well
<jono> akgraner, I already made a bunch of changes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity
<jono> I also created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CommunityLeaders
<akgraner> oh cool
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> jono,  that's really cool
<jono> just fixing bits up here and there
<jono> going to grab dinner
<jono> back soon
<akgraner> enjoy!
<jono> actually, gonna blog it first
<jono> and then will eat :-)
<jono> alrighty
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/10/18/documenting-great-ubuntu-community-best-practice/
<jono> getting food, back later
<akgraner> and your post has been promoted
<akgraner> Ok I hate to admit I don't know this but do the release notes say what's new in each release?
<akgraner> suddenly I find myself needing to read them
<akgraner> I'm looking for the best place to find all the changes from Natty to and will be included in 12.04
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<akgraner> jcastro, thank you!
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Good Morning
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> Portland, OR, United States	 10/17/2011	 6:57 P.M.	Destination Scan
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Release Party shirts :)
<kim0> Mornings
<dholbach> GRRRRRRRR, compiz focus
<czajkowski> alloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: glad you've issues with compiz also and not just us mer regular users :p
<dpm> dholbach, kim0, thanks a lot for filling up the info for the new community page on ubuntu.com
<dpm> I've got a couple of extra questions:
<dholbach> de nada
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
 * kim0 joins the hug fest 
 * dpm hugs kim0 too!
<kim0> hehe
<dpm> kim0, you added a link to the juju docs as a call to action. That brings people to a long doc page that might be a bit confusing to newcomers. Do you think we could find a better call to action? There are some good ones on cloud.ubuntu.com: "Discover the Ubuntu cloud", "Join the community", etc. Which one of those do you think we should pick as the main CTA?
<dpm> or just direct people to cloud.ubuntu.com?
<kim0> thinking about it
<dpm> dholbach, additionally to that page, we're probably going to have a longer one with links to all the ways to get involved in each area. Apart from the packaging guide, can you think of other secondary resources to point people who want to get involved with Ubuntu to? E.g. MOTU, REVU, etc...
<kim0> dpm: let's add https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/write-charm.html http://cloud.ubuntu.com/developer/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/server-papercuts http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<dpm> kim0, and as per the main CTA, which one should we pick? "Get involved in the cloud" -> cloud.u.c? Does that sound sensible?
<kim0> dpm: it's hard to pick one .. the highest priority is for the community to write charms, which is why I listed that one first .. if you don't think a docs page works, you can use the second link then
<dpm> kim0, ah, I see. My main concern with that one is that it's a very detailed docs page which assumes previous knowledge of the technologies. I think it might be better in terms of UX to send people to a landing page which explains the overall picture more gently rather than going straight to in-depth technical docs.
<dholbach> dpm, the packaging guide is probably the most important doc as it explains all the other bits and pieces
<kim0> dpm: agreed yes .. that page doesn't exist today though, it is definitely planned for the next cycle though
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I listed that one as the main CTA, I'm wondering about other secondary resources, unless you think we should only list the Packaging Guide
<dpm> kim0, we can point people to the portal and then perhaps you can have a prominent link to "Write a charm" in the portal itself?
<dholbach> dpm, I'll think about it
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<kim0> dpm: Sure that works
<dpm> thanks kim0!
<dpm> to be clear: the main page will most probably have just one CTA for each area of involvement. The other links will be on a secondary page
<dpm> listing community teams, off the top of my head I can think of: developers, cloud, translators, testing, app developers, documentation, artwork, beginners, accessibility, news, forums, IRC, women. Can anyone think of any active team I might have missed?
<nigelb> clasroom maybe?
<nigelb> *classroom
<nigelb> There's also community web developers
<dpm> where do they hang out? Do they have a space in the wiki as well?
<nigelb> We hang out in #ubuntu-website
<nigelb> No Wiki page yet though.
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/~community-web-developers
<Pendulum> is Ubuntu Youth active?
<nigelb> Hrm, not sure.
<dpm> Pendulum, which are the main resources to get involved in the ally team?
<Pendulum> #ubuntu-accessibility, ubuntu-accessibility@lists.ubuntu.com , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team (more specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/GettingInvolved )
<dpm> excellent, that's exactly what I was after, thanks Pendulum!
<dpm> anyone else from any of these teams "documentation, artwork, beginners, accessibility, news, forums, IRC, women, classroom, web developers" who'd like to list the main resources? (and if possible to say which one corresponds to the main call to action to get involved?)
<dholbach> brb
 * kim0 rebooting into live cd 
<akgraner> I am so time zone challenged today :-(
<jcastro> akgraner: working on the summary now
<akgraner> jcastro, awesome
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: do we start in an hour or 2 hours?
 * jcastro spaces out
<akgraner> in an hour
<jcastro> update done
<jcastro> trello UPDATED
<akgraner> sweet!
<akgraner> I <3 trello :-)  I think I found a new best friend (oh that's just sad I need a life)
<akgraner> jcastro, crossposting it now
<akgraner> jcastro - ok cross-posted, dented, tweeted, and whatever else I could think to do with it :-)
<akgraner> I'll be afk for much of the time today about to head to the dentist to get them to fix my tooth they broke :-)  should be a fun morning
<jono> community team meeting in 5 in #ubuntu-meeting
<jono> jcastro, kim0, dholbach, dpm ^
<dholbach> in an IRC session right now, sorry
<dholbach> dpm has my notes
<jcastro> I'm in!
<jcastro> you can count me in!
<dpm> jono, I'm there too now!
<kim0> same for me
<jcastro> oh, no G+?
<jono> jcastro, do you read your email? lol
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> jcastro, we are doing them on IRC now
<jcastro> I just didn't think we were doing that
<jcastro> ok
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> kim0: reply to zonker in the email before he forgets about us again!
<kim0> jcastro: okie
<jono> dpm, firing up G+
<popey> now for the _real_ meeting ;)
<jcastro> I was going to say, now that the meetings are public, how do we make fun of popey behind his back?
<jcastro> j/k we don't do that
<jcastro> it's Daviey we make fun of
<popey> :D
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<popey> o/
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs you all
<daker> kim0, are the comments working well ?
<kim0> daker: it's working awesome :) thanks a lot
<daker> good ツ
<jcastro> akgraner: around?
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> jono: yeah let's
<jono> kim0, invite sent
 * popey spies spam on http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/10/ubuntu-cloud-in-your-pocket-video-demo/
<popey> top comment
<kim0> popey: How are you doubt akismet :)
<kim0> dare*
<popey> I can spot them a mile away :D
<kim0> hehe
<popey> I get hundreds on my blog
<kim0> popey: any idea what's the "point" of such comments
<popey> increase traffic to their site
<popey> note the url
<popey> doubly so for ubuntu people syndicated on planet ubuntu
<kim0> maybe we should hide that then
<popey> meh
<popey> just moderate comments
<popey> "just"
<popey> "Just add that to your daily routine"
<kim0> I was getting 100+ daily :)
 * kim0 hugs askismet
<popey> or conscript community people to do it for you
 * popey leaves before getting conscripted
<kim0> it's 99% accurate at least
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> kim0: another way to make it worthless for spammers is to add nofollow links
<jcastro> that's how wikipedia does it
<bkerensa> akismet is horrible for spam protection
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Cloudflare for the win
<akgraner> jcastro, just got back
<jcastro> akgraner: nm, iz all good
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> but my tooth is fixed :-)
<jcastro> <--- lunchin'
<jono> kim0, still there?
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Oregon 11.10 Release Party Shirts: http://ubuntuone.com/1rNsX3AhvD0x0OtUJRy6XV
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, sweet!
<bkerensa> jono: I assure you next year the OSCON booth will be up to par ;) MarkDude had only given me one day notice mind you
<bkerensa> ;)
<jono> bkerensa, I am sure it will rock, brother :-)
<akgraner> if you haven't seen cprofitt's post on Ubuntu Leadership here it is it's a great post btw - http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/ubuntu-leadership/
<akgraner> jcastro, don't forget tomorrow's sessions kick off at 1300 UTC/0900 EDT :-)
<jcastro> oh crap, I forgot, nice looking out!
<jcastro> nice trick on the logs btw
<jcastro> just doing XX:01
<jcastro> instead of making individual pages and all that
<jcastro> my god Amber, I think we've got  you working smarter instead of harder! (LOL SPREADSHEETS)
<jcastro> jono: idea....
<jcastro> normally we schedule the roundtables without blueprints
<jcastro> but that leaves a bunch of "rogue" work items and ideas and  crap without a place to live
<nigelb> why not have a blueprint this time?
<jcastro> I'd actually like to make them blueprints
<jcastro> right
<nigelb> jcastro: make a blueprint for "rountable" and schedule it for day 1.
<nigelb> create a meeting for every other day
<nigelb> we can then reuse!
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<jcastro> it will import the BP right
<jcastro> but then that'll only be one session
<nigelb> jcastro: yeah. Lets use one BP for each track's rountable.
<jcastro> right but how do I do the other 4 sessions?
<jcastro> just manually?
<nigelb> yeah
<AlanBell> wait!
<AlanBell> what about one session on multiple days
<AlanBell> one meeting in multiple slots even
<AlanBell> with one pad URL
<jcastro> is that even possible?
<akgraner> jcastro, :-P
<AlanBell> add a second agenda item, link it to the second slot, and room, but the first meeting
<jcastro> ok now I am confused
<AlanBell> in /admin/schedule/agenda/ you should be able to add more agenda items
<AlanBell> which are the things that tie a meeting to a slot and room
<AlanBell> and one meeting can have multiple agenda items
<AlanBell> which can make the one meeting turn up every day
<AlanBell> did that make sense?
<jono> fine with me to make a roundtable BP
<jcastro> AlanBell: ok I'll submit the blueprint first
<jcastro> and then try that
<nigelb> jcastro: you can have same etherpad url's since middle of last DS.
<nigelb> jcastro: *UDS
 * jcastro nods
<nigelb> jcastro: I remember Mike fixing it in the eveeniing :P
<nigelb> jcastro: ZOMG!
<nigelb> jcastro: ZOMG!
<nigelb> jcastro: https://twitter.com/#!/cyanogen/status/126380951939977216
<jcastro> nice
<nigelb> Though I also did see a tweet from a friend.
<nigelb> She wanted to shoot nity dsesigners :P
<nigelb> *Unity
<Pici> I just keep telling people that had Unity not existed, they would have been complaining about GNOME 3.
<nigelb> That's an iinteresting perspective.
<mhall119> Pici: yeah, but if Gnome 3 hadn't existed, they'd still be complaining about KDE 4
<nigelb> People use KDE?
<Pici> 'people'
<AlanBell> chickens
<jono> czajkowski, LoCo Council meeting in 13?
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> jono: yo
<jcastro> jono: hey while I have you here, how about tomorrow post-lunch for you for 12.04 review for me?
<jono> jcastro, bring it
<jono> jcastro, I need a quick call with you now if that's cool
<jcastro> sures
<jcastro> G+ me!
<jono> jcastro, G+
<jono> one sec
<akgraner> whoa this *is* a day 'o meetings
<bkerensa> Darn I can't find a Jono sticker on Openstickers.com
<bkerensa> :P
<akgraner> jcastro, the mi team is up for reapproval now in -meeting :-)
<jcastro> It's too cold in michigan
<jcastro> let them rot. (j/k)
<akgraner> hahaha
<akgraner> you crack me up
 * akgraner is dreaming up things to add to jcastro 's todo list muahahaha
<akgraner> I <3 those trello boards :-)
<technoviking> jono & jcastro: can we chat sometime Power Users and Ubuntu Tweak, and getting traction with that
<jono> technoviking, totally
<jono> technoviking, can we chat tomorrow?
<jono> Pendulum, one sec, just going to put a meeting in with technoviking
<jono> Pendulum, would you be cool for us to have our meeting here on IRC
<jono> so others can see and participate
<jono> I would like to do more meetings on IRC
<jono> more transparency :-)
<technoviking> technoviking: tomorrow is cool, other that 8:30-9:30am PST
<jono> technoviking, let me check the times I have
<Pendulum> jono: we can try, I'm not sure how much my things are generally useful or not
<jono> Pendulum, we can discuss the agenda items
<jono> one sec Pendulum, just wrapping up my meeting with technoviking
<Pendulum> ok
<jono> technoviking, does 4pm Pac tomorrow work?
 * jono sees he is in meetings for nearly the entire day
<technoviking> jono: my time getting off work,
<jono> technoviking, 12.30 Pac work?
<jono> for 30m?
<technoviking> jono: sounds good
<jono> awesome, technoviking can we discuss it here?
<technoviking> fine with me
<jono> awesome
<jono> thanks for your patience Pendulum
<Pendulum> np
<jono> so lets kick off with a11y concerns in Precise
<jono> what are your thoughts?
<Pendulum> I've poked a couple people so they know it's going on in case they want to chime in
<Pendulum> I think there are a couple major concerns
<Pendulum> one is pretty specific: there's no screen magnification in Unity 2D at all and the one in 3D (Compiz eZoom) can't interact with the Unity layer (so launcher, dash, etc.)
<jono> shoot
<jono> right
<Pendulum> the eZoom one has been flagged since Natty, but nothing's happened. So far it's listed as a wishlist
<jono> Pendulum, ahhh so there is a bug filed for it
<Pendulum> meanwhile we have users saying they can no longer use Ubuntu because of the lack of screen magnification
<Pendulum> there are 3 bugs covering the entire issue
<Pendulum> let me pull numbers for you
<Pendulum> bug 781529 has the overview
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 781529 in unity "Assistive Technology Magnifiers unusable with Unity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781529
<jono> thanks Pendulum
<Pendulum> but 762699 is specific to eZoom
<jono> Pendulum, have you had any input from the Ubuntu Engineering Management team on these bugs?
<Pendulum> bug 762699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 762699 in unity "Unity launcher and panel are not zoomable with Enhanced Zoom Desktop" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762699
<Pendulum> my impression on the eZoom one is that it's a "we didn't have time to fix it", but I do know that it's a semi-complicated issue to fix
<jono> did you get any specific responses to these bugs?
<jono> just want to get an idea of communication so far
<Pendulum> I've been compiling a list of everything (I didn't know about one of the bugs until this morning) so that I can get a stronger explanation of what's going on before I specifically talk to people
<jono> gotcha
<Pendulum> so far I've only talked to Luke about it (who is who told me that there was someone who had an idea for how to fix it, but didn't have time
<jono> I think this makes sense
<jono> if you could present a list of outstanding a11y deficiencies that we need to resolve in 12.04
<jono> Jason Warner is a good person to liaise with over how much can be resourced by Canonical
<jono> if you could present this list as a crisp summary, I think Jason could respond next week to it
<jono> he is off work this weekl
<jono> would you be happy to do this for us, Pendulum?
<Pendulum> I can do that
<jono> awesome!
<jono> now is a good time to have this conversation as we plan for 12.04
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I know Luke and I are both putting together blueprints for UDS, as well
<Pendulum> so hopefully this'll help him get a good foundation for the tech side of thing
<Pendulum> *things
<jono> awesome
<jono> I would recommend you present the list of things to be done to him, and then based on what resources Jason can commit, file blueprints for other elements that need community work too
<jono> are there any community developers who would be interested in pursuing these projects?
<jono> and resolving those bugs?
<Pendulum> tbh, we have struggled to find developers within the community interested in working on a11y
<Pendulum> there's maco and AlanBell and that's about it at the moment
<jono> what kind of skills do people need to work on that stuff?
<Pendulum> strong python and C as far as I can tell. There's a lot of framework that needs to be understood for some of the really integrated work (like the eZoom stuff)
<jono> right
<maco> jono: non-programmers can help with desktop applications
<maco>  if they can sort out Glade
<jono> maco, aha gotcha
<AlanBell> there would be lots of stuff that is the same effort as translations
<jono> it strikes me that having a firm idea of outstanding 12.04 issues could be a good lynchpin to attract new devs
<Pendulum> maco: we should go through and figure out what of the important bugs could be fixed with Glade
<jono> maybe blogging around a goal of helping 12.04 to being awesomely accessible?
<Pendulum> *nods*
<maco> Pendulum: any time "it doesnt read the label next to the radio button" comes up, thats easily glade-able
<jono> so maybe the summary that you create for Jason could be a good thing to promote publicly too
<AlanBell> the important thing is having precise broadly working for most of the time
<maco> (ditto s/radio button/checkbox/)
<Pendulum> I think the overall other concern with Precise is that we know some of the underlying stuff in Unity is getting rewritten and there's a concern that it'll not only break things as they stand in a11y, but that things won't be done early enough in the cycle for the a11y people to fix the regression bugs
<jono> AlanBell, totally agree
<jono> Pendulum, what is getting re-written?\
<jono> there should be no arch changes
<Pendulum> jono: I don't know for sure, but Luke was saying there are some underlying things last night
<jono> I talked to Neil Patel last week and things should be basically the same as 11.10
<jono> Pendulum, interesting
<jono> not sure what he is referring too
<Pendulum> okay, I'll see what more I can find out
<jono> awesome
<jono> Pendulum, when you have your report written, I recommend you mail it to Jason Warner and then copy me in
<jono> I can talk with him more about then
<Pendulum> one thing I really would like to work on (this is kinda what I'd like to make a rallying cry for a11y) is "Accessibility from the Start"
<jono> like I say, he should be back next week
<maco> jono: lack of intelligible docs for how ATK stuff works is a bit of a problem for finding more devs
<jono> Pendulum, that would be awesome
<jono> maco, hmmm good point
<jono> maco, is there limited content online?
<maco> i muddled my way through the bits i could understand to improve ubiquity a bit, but it really is just muddling
<Pendulum> because most cycles we're well into the betas before much if any a11y work can get done
<jono> classic Open Source story...great tech..crappy docs :-/
<jono> Pendulum, yeah, I think also 12.04 being an LTS will help focus the community
<jono> Pendulum, did you get your sponsorship all sorted?
<maco> jono: first time i tried to make something better on ubiquity, it took me a goodly amount of googling to find current docs on ATK with some limited code examples and a lot of whooshing over my head :-/
<Pendulum> jono: yes, thank you
<jono> Pendulum, awesome!
<jono> Pendulum, so we can rock it at UDS :-)
<maco> i think i bookmarked that page though, so i'll have to dig it up
<Pendulum> yes, definitely!
<jono> maco, would you be interested in writing some docs of what you discovered?
<jono> Pendulum, I get the impression that a strong rallying call with a focus of specific things that need fixing will help get the community interested
<maco> jono: so far my hints are "use the bit that lets you set labelled by" and "dont put in a loop that makes the accessible name = the variable name" :P im far from an expert
<jono> maybe we can work with other teams to help spread the word? maybe akgraner could help here
<Pendulum> *nods*
<jono> maco, LOL
<akgraner> sure I'd be happy too
<jono> maco, reminds me of hacking on gstreamer
<jono> akgraner, could be something the leadership team could help the a11y team with?
<jono> we need some braveheart style posters with Pendulum on them
<akgraner> jono, I can get with Pendulum and we can figure something out I am sure
<jono> aweesome
<jono> so
<jono> the next topic
<jono> managing community expectations
<jono> Pendulum, what did you mean by that?
<jono> (by the way folks, Pendulum mailed me her agenda)
<jono> (this is where these topics are coming from)
<Pendulum> so one thing that's coming up a lot with users of a11y things is a feeling of not mattering
<jono> I can understand their concern
<jono> not mattering to whom?
<Pendulum> AlanBell and I had a pretty heartbreaking conversation with someone in #ubuntu-accessibility over the weekend
<maco> people responsible for making things go :P
<Pendulum> in which she flat out asked if anyone at Canonical or in the community actually cared about a11y
<Pendulum> because from her perspective, it wasn't a priority
<jono> its a tough one
<jono> I think everyone cares, we just have limited resources
<maco> Pendulum: um, from my perspective it doesnt look like one either....
 * maco hides
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> I think a lot of where I get caught up is we claim accessibility is a priority
<Pendulum> but we release things that don't back that up
<jono> Pendulum, well, it is a priority in Ubuntu, but I agree it is underresourced
<jono> the challenge is that when we say "priority" in Ubuntu, that doesn't just relate to Canonical...but to the wider community
<jono> I think some see that a11y is not as good as it should be that it is squarely Canonical's fault
<jono> which I don't think is fair
<jono> as we are a community that Canonical contributes to
<Pendulum> I don't think it's fair either
<jono> I think everyone does the best they can with their resources
<jono> but I do think we could potentially inspire a bigger community
<sense> This is again an example of the unclarity of what is Canonicals task and the task of the community. Canonical sees it as something that is also a task of the community, whereas the community has learned to passively look at Canonical's engineering resources.
<AlanBell> blame isn't really the issue
<jono> AlanBell, not blame, responsibility for fixing the issues
<maco> jono: is luke still being pulled in both the a11y and audio directions? or does david henningson (sp?) 's presence mean luke's got more time allocated to a11y now....do you know?
<AlanBell> but some of the regressions are a consequence of the design direction (doesn't matter who's direction)
<Pendulum> Personally, I don't care where blame should/shouldn't be, but I'm curious about suggestions for how to respond
<jono> maco, tbh, I am not sure
<jono> that is a good question for Jason Warner
<jono> Pendulum, totally agree
<Pendulum> The accessibility community is one community where I will never tell users that they need to provide their own fixes because often at the point that there's a problem, they can't use their computers to some degree
<AlanBell> some things would be better if accessibility was baked in from the design phase
<Pendulum> AlanBell: +1
<jono> Pendulum, yeah
<AlanBell> stuff like the global menus where everything thinks it is a checkbox
<jono> AlanBell, agreed, but I think there were some technical and logisitical reasons why that could happen at the time
<jono> but I agree that we should really block on technology if it is doesnt provide good a11y
<maco> AlanBell: oh ew, do they all say "checkbox not checked" after every keypress navigating the menus?
<jono> which didn't happen before
<Pendulum> I think some of it is trying to figure out how to get people thinking about accessibility from the start, but tbh, right now I'm more focused on what to tell the next 5 people who e-mail the list or PM me or show up on IRC saying they're really upset
<Pendulum> because I don't want to give platitudes
<Pendulum> and that's where I feel like I am at the moment
<maco> Pendulum: "no really, we DO care! we just....suck?" :P
<jono> Pendulum, my recommendation is we crisply summarize the challenges and then the a11y team and the desktop team work together to try and find solutions
<jono> naturally I am here to help
<czajkowski> jono: sent apologies to lc last week that i wouldnt be at tonigts meeting, date night with jon, we went to a fawlty towers dinner night
<jono> some folks can be resourced from canonical, but some will be community
<jono> czajkowski, np
<jono> Pendulum, I would love to talk more at UDS about how we set these expectations
<maco> jono: luke is talking about duing a plenary at uds on a few steps devs can take to at least get a step up on a11y
<jono> and how the a11y team could provide influence to the Canonical teams
<maco> ...partly because i nudged a lot
<jono> maco, unless his plenary is confirmed, it will be a lightning talk, all plenaries are full
<maco> oh
<jono> or he could do a session of course
<maco> yeah i was suggesting a session, and he said plenary later
<jono> I need to head to my next meeting, but Pendulum, do you feel we have some good steps forward?
<Pendulum> yeah
<maco> i think there's more than enough to fill a session, but i dont know how much can be done as show & tell
<sense> The important thing is that the right people will show up at that session.
<sense> If the whole desktop team is having a key Unity session at the same time, it is useless.
<jono> Pendulum, lets talk more at UDS - also if you can file a blueprint for a11y in 12.04 that would be awesome
<jono> thanks everyone for your input!
<Pendulum> jono: thank you!
<jono> thanks Pendulum!
<Pendulum> jono: is Jason Warner on IRC? (just realised I didn't know his IRC nick)
<jono> Pendulum, he should be
<akgraner> jasoncwarner
<jono> but not now, he is on vacation
<Pendulum> yeah, just wanted for future reference :)
<Martyn> Re :)
<Pendulum> Martyn: hmm?
<Martyn> RE .. as in "re hello"
 * Martyn is knee-deep making Oneiric usb sticks for UDS
<Pendulum> Martyn: if you don't watch out we're going to make a strong community member out of you ;-)
<Martyn> What?  Never!  *ducks*
 * Pendulum hugs Martyn so he can't run :P
<Martyn> but yeah .. I've been trying to get the updates into the stick, so that a person's first experience won't be a massive update
<Martyn> so far, so good
<Martyn> but the stick is "only" 400mb more storage than the install CD would have, so I still have to be a little careful
<maco> Martyn: apt-cache clean
<jcastro> jono: I just don't get how King Diamond ever had fans
<jcastro> it's like, a parody
<jono> jcastro, don't speak ill of the awesome
<jcastro> it literally sounds like he's torturing cats
<jcastro> oh I know, I have it on repeat.
<jcastro> i'm just saying ...
<jono> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgNTFU0mAtE
<jono> :-)
<jono> love that tune
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> more of the same, love it.
<jono> jcastro, want to hear something awesome?
<jono> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIxQ2DP6Fmk
<jono> one of my current fave bands
<jono> crazy heavy death prog
<jono> completely unique
 * jcastro listens
<jcastro> the sound quality on this youtube video sucks
<jcastro> but it sounds good
<jcastro> (the music itself I mean)
<maco> jcastro: you've listened to Primus right? talk about torturing cats....
<jcastro> yeah but I can appreciate his playing
<jcastro> too bad it's the same song over and over again
<jono> jcastro, I saw them live and they were literally as tight as that
<jono> they were *AWESOME*
<jono> jcastro, check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIqPbZ20EXI
<jono> one of my other fave bands :-)
<jono> again, totally unique
<greg-g> jono only listens to unique bands
<maco> greg-g: hipster
<jono> greg-g, lol
<jcastro> they were doing awesome until they started singing
<jcastro> :p
<jono> Hipster Olympics - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAO4EVMlpwM
<jcastro> jono: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzDmgn-G2FM
<jcastro> this is my favorite new song
<jono> jcastro,  sounds awesome!
<jono> very classic Anthraxy :-)
<jcastro> it's pretty awesome
<jcastro> yeah
<akgraner> jono, jcastro I'm giving an adhoc how to plan ubuntu weeks/days session in -leadership  hopefully we'll get some more helpers with each of the weeks
<jono> akgraner, awesome :-)
<akgraner> jono, I'm hoping that your team is our (community) go to people if we get stuck organizing  - and that we as a community can take on a bigger role in helping organize these
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> I will be more than happy to just punt them to you akgraner
<jcastro> oops, inside voice!
<akgraner> hahah
<jcastro> akgraner: hey so jills is coming on friday night, and leaving sunday day
<jcastro> the weekend before UDS
<akgraner> :-)  I think we/me there is one of you to help when needed you know
<jcastro> she wants to hang out with you, etc. etc.
<akgraner> jcastro, awesome - :-) I'll be by the pool...
<jcastro> "hold on hon, I have a spreadsheet for hanging out"
<jcastro> j/k
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> jcastro, I am not trying to take away all your fun now
<akgraner> I am sure all you guys have way too much fun planning these weeks :-)
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<akgraner> I just think these weeks are a great way for people who want to know more about the community to find out who does what and take an active roll
<akgraner> role
<akgraner> dang it - I am so red neck sometimes
<akgraner> it's cool talking to developers, both canonical and community, finding out what the goals are for each cycle and how to find people who can teach around those goals etc
<akgraner> it's great!
<akgraner> I am such an event junkie - I may need an intervention
<jcastro> just one?
<akgraner> ok I resemble that remark slightly
<akgraner> can we put akgraner intervention on the summit schedule (j/k)
<akgraner> jcastro, I'll snag the logs and turn them into a how to of sorts that go beyond the checklists - can you review then I can add that and the checklists to BuildingCommunity somewhere
<jcastro> sure
<akgraner> ok - I'll work on that in a little while - I am about to be disowned if I don't put my computer down for a few :-)  bbiab
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-19
<akgraner> jcastro just shared the googledoc with you about UbuntuWeeks/Days
<mhall119> akgraner: it's 8:30, stop working
<akgraner> I took a break
<akgraner> :-)
<mhall119> yeah, like 5 months ago
<akgraner> heheh
<akgraner> no like an hour ago
<mhall119> sitting on the couch eating bon-bons, I'm sure
<akgraner> If I don't do something while I am thinking about it - I'll forget to someone reminds me
<akgraner> bon-bons? What are those? :-P
<mhall119> I don't know, but evidently non-overworked people love them
<akgraner> hehehe
<akgraner> going through various wiki pages and boy some of the really need updating...
<akgraner> DOC evening at UDS :-) who's in
<akgraner> j/k sorta
<akgraner> ok more tomorrow :-)
<akgraner> crap - tomorrow is wednesday - I need to put the finishing touches on my Open Week Session :-/ DOH!
<akgraner> ok I think my session may be drinking from a fire hose - me trims some information
<akgraner> Pendulum, you around?
<akgraner> or nigelb ?
<akgraner> mhall119, guess what I am learning? - http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<akgraner> I told nigelb I was going to bug him if I got stuck
<akgraner> I keep running into reasons I need to learn python :-/ so I give I'm learning :-)
<maco> akgraner: assimilate!
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> morning
<nigelb> Good morning!
<nigelb> Google is down o_O
<dholbach> Gwaihir, happy birthday! :)
<Gwaihir> dholbach, thank you! :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> akgraner: sorry I was in bed. Let me know if there's something I can do this morning to help?
<akgraner> Pendulum,  no need to apologize - I really should have been doing something other than being on the computer but oh well :-)
<Pendulum> haha
<akgraner> I was going to ask you to look over my session notes for today and see if i missed anything
<akgraner> I think as long as I don't get copy n paste happy - I should be ok
<akgraner> and still have time for questions :-)
<mhall119> holy crap akgraner, don't you sleep?
<akgraner> mhall119, I'll sleep when I die :-)  j/k - I got like 3-4 hours :-)  I'm happy with that
<mhall119> you're crazy
<akgraner> we established this many years ago - I'll own it
<mhall119> heh
<akgraner> it's part of my charm
<akgraner> ahathaway, great edits to /BuildingCommunity  :-)  Thank you!
<ahathaway> NP
<ahathaway> Hopefully I did not overstep
<akgraner> no not at all
<jussi> akgraner: your statement actually reads rather badly out of context... :P
<ahathaway> I was not sure how much freedom to redesign I was allowed
<jussi> [14:31:06] <akgraner> mhall119, I'll sleep when I die :-)  j/k - I got like 3-4 hours :-)  I'm happy with that
<jussi> reads like you have 3-4 hours to live... :P
<akgraner> jussi, I would die happy then :-)  so it's all a win to me :-P
<jussi> haha
<jussi> akgraner: though youd leave very many unhappy people if you did that.... I forbid you to die so soon.
<akgraner> ahathaway, have at it - it's wiki pages  - if something needs to be tweaked we can just tweak them :-)  there in is the beauty
<jussi> :D
<akgraner> jussi, don't worry I'm not going anywhere...:-)
<ahathaway> Excellent
<akgraner> I'm making a list of pages that I know need updating but I need someone else to fix them - the /Teams page is a mess
<jussi> akgraner: good. Ill kill you if you die on me :P :P :P :P
<akgraner> HAHA
<ahathaway> Oh BTW does anyone here have a blog post or a writeup about your community building experience or any aspect of community leading?
<jussi> akgraner: also, I beleie you owe me some questions...
<akgraner> or at least I need to track down the right information as the leads listed on some of them are old
<akgraner> ahathaway, we have some tat we just started putting together on the leadership team
<akgraner> but I don't think they are pubic yet
<akgraner> b/c people are still editing them
<ahathaway> OK.  I am looking for personal experiences that people want to share on the build site
<akgraner> ahathaway, but let me get you the wiki page they will be added to once they are finished - this way you can link to them or just crosspost
<ahathaway> Great thanks
<akgraner> yep - the leadership team is documenting 'use cases' etc around various skill sets
<ahathaway> great
<ahathaway> thanks
<ahathaway> Off to work
<ahathaway> TTYL
<akgraner> ahathaway, thanks again, laters...
<Pendulum> jcastro: out of curiousity, if I were to do a lightening talk at UDS, would we be able to sort a way for me to get on the stage?
<jcastro> absolutely
<jcastro> we could have you go first or something
<mhall119> jussi: +1
<mhall119> .w 29
<mhall119> blah
<akgraner> jcastro, you doing a day 2 summary?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> doing it now
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> woke up early!
<akgraner> :-) awesome yay
<akgraner> since today's event's start at 1300 UTC :-)
<james_w> dpm, hi, you put #ubuntu-channel in your translators and app developers mail :-)
<dpm> argh!, thanks james_w
<nigelb> james_w: hehe, I was about to say that a well  :D
<dholbach> dpm, be careful, james_w is watching you
 * dpm is glad that james_w is a friend
<jcastro> I am james_w fan #1!
<james_w> when do you lot arrive in Orlando?
<jcastro> I'll be there the tuesday before
 * mhall119 is already here
<mhall119> well, 30 minutes away anyway
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> sweet
 * james_w arrives on Sunday
<dholbach> Sunday too
<mhall119> jcastro: are you sprinting the week before, or helping with setup?
<jcastro> sprinting
 * mhall119 would like Ubuntu to start using ksplice or something
<mhall119> I hate having to reboot every other month
<nigelb> jcastro: This sunday on?
<nigelb> OH GOD.
<nigelb> 2 WEEKS TO UDS.
<jcastro> mhall119: from what I've been told the hard part is running the server bit
<nigelb> mhall119: ksplice is Oracle product now :(
<mhall119> nigelb: oh, I thought it was in the kernel source
<jcastro> anyone on android or iphone can you see if the UDS schedule is there?
<mhall119> maybe I meant kexec
<mhall119> jcastro: did you remember to pay them?
<jcastro> heh yeah
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I wonder what happened to the KDE folks' android app.
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<akgraner> jcastro, I shared the Planning article with you  - (I think) let me know if you didn't get the invite
<jcastro> I saw the invite
<akgraner> ok coolieo
<jcastro> heya, put "Review blah blah" on a card and assign it to me
<akgraner> ok - I'll add the trello stuff :-) and put links to what we already have
<akgraner> jcastro, I can't remember people can see the information right  - it's all public
<akgraner> even if they aren't subscribed
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> transparency means people can look in
<jcastro> :)
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> Day 3 of Open Week just started - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> summit folk
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-p-ecryptfs
<jcastro> any idea why this isn't being scheduled?
<nigelb> jcastro: when was it approved?
<jcastro> asking now
<jcastro> what's the time lag on that?
<nigelb> about an hour
<nigelb> lol. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/thisisbogus-removeitfromtheudsschedule
<jcastro> he says they did it a week or two ago
<jcastro> the other ones got scheduled
<jcastro> just not this one
<nigelb> I see it on the xml
<nigelb> so definitely something's up in summit.
<nigelb> jcastro: do you see it in summit admin?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but the track doesn't seem set
<nigelb> we do have a security track right?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> I set it just now
<nigelb> the plenaries look intersting.
<nigelb> Hopefully, I can stay up late enough to watch it.
<jcastro> ok so now the next run it might schedule?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> mhall119: do you have any comments? ^
<jcastro> james_w: any idea what happened there?
<james_w> nope
<jcastro> "summit"
<nigelb> heh
 * jcastro then waves his hands
<nigelb> Its less of that thes days
<james_w> I just ran the commands from cron
<nigelb> autoscheduler right?
<jcastro> is there a way we can blame cjohnston for this? he's not around, sounds like a good idea to me
<james_w> sure!
<nigelb> I probably touched it last.
<nigelb> mhall119 / james_w: I'm thinking of making launchpad.net a setting. Thoughts/oppositions?
<nigelb> that way we can switch it out to staging locally for testing.
<james_w> no opposition
<nigelb> Maybe I can get the "nigel broke summit" award from jcastro :D
<nigelb> Ugh, I wish launchpad blueprints showed me more information.
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm okay with it, but it's not going out until after UDS
<jcastro> I had this amazing dream that blueprints were accidentally deleted in launchpad
<mhall119> james_w: can we do a deployment today/
<mhall119> ?
<jcastro> and there was no way to get them back
<nigelb> mhall119: Darn. No chance of the award then.
<jcastro> and I cried with joy
<nigelb> jcastro: lol
<mhall119> jcastro: there's always the wiki
<nigelb> jcastro: summit has invaded your dreams as well?
<jcastro> nigelb: no, launchpad did
<jcastro> I don't know which would be a worse dream
<nigelb> jcastro: you join the chosen elite.
<jcastro> mhall119: I think we should rename the wiki
<mhall119> aka, the damned
<jcastro> to "Contributor Remover"
<mhall119> I call it the WikiWall
<nigelb> I have nightmares about Daviey having some code in summit that's not chcked and it screwing up and us getting blamed.
<akgraner> jcastro, you need an intervention you dream about bp, lp, lists and trello - even I don't do that...
<mhall119> it's like the Berlin Wall
<jcastro> "oooh, jono thinks this is a good idea, awesome, I love ubuntu, I'm in, hell yea, how do I get started? I feel empowered!" then SLAM. Right in the face.
<james_w> mhall119, no opposition from me
<jcastro> "Wait, you want me to USE THIS?"
<mhall119> akgraner: you don't sleep enough to have dreams
<nigelb> jcastro: heh
<james_w> I'd like my unsubscribe change in if possible
<akgraner> mhall119, DOH!
<mhall119> james_w: is it waiting for a review?
<nigelb> I should get that IRC channel change in
<nigelb> I've been working on it forever
<james_w> I thought so
<nigelb> mhall119: can you hold for 2 hours for an IRC channel change?
<mhall119> james_w: okay, I'll check up on it
<nigelb> Or adopt from mine if you want to do it.
<james_w> thanks
<mhall119> nigelb: are you going to get it done?
<nigelb> mhall119: yes.
<mhall119> ok, then I'll wait
<nigelb> excellent, ok. let me leave for home now.
<mhall119> ttyl
<akgraner> jcastro rick's session is tomorrow
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> it's WEDNESDAY
<akgraner> yeppers...
<akgraner> jcastro, I am so going to do an interview with you - "Don't sweat the small stuff by Jorge Castro!"
<jcastro> hah
<akgraner> also dholbach and dpm I added the interview questions for your UDS interviews to the spreadsheet please feel free to modify or add to them
<jcastro> "People might think I'm looking at the big picture and focusing on what''s important, but what I'm really doing is just not caring."
<akgraner> jcastro and kim0 I haven't added your questions yet but I'll work on that soon...
<akgraner> jcastro, and I bet you don't have high blood pressure either - we need to get you a shirt with that on it...
<jcastro> no, I am dying for other reasons, heh
<akgraner> and people think I am the crazy one - akgraner rolls her eyes in the direction of jcastro...
<jcastro> you're the publicly crazy one, it allows the rest of us to fly under the radar
<akgraner> I so resemble that remark :-P  let's face it someone has to do it...
<nigelb> dpm_: ohai
<dpm> nigelb, hey ho!
<nigelb> are you using this nick or your clone without _ for the irc session?
<dpm> this one
<nigelb> excellent, ok.
<james_w> Gave up scheduling thisisbogus-removeitfromtheudsschedule
<nigelb> Is that what went wrong?
<james_w> nope
<james_w> just thought it was funny
 * cjohnston throws sharks at jcastro 
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, I liked that earlier :)
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> james_w: err, I linked that earlier
<james_w> ah
<nigelb> I fail at typipng tooday.
<akgraner> Up next for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat at 1400 UTC is How to contribute translating Ubuntu -- David Planella (dpm)
<dpm> akgraner, other channel :)
<nigelb> dpm: /That/ was impressive.
<dpm> nigelb, I'm glad you liked it :)
<nigelb> :)
<akgraner> totally wish I spoke another language
<akgraner> but my second language is only as good as google translate :-(
<nigelb> I speak about 4 :)
<nigelb> But I can't type anything other than English very wwell.
<pangolin> well*
<pangolin> lol
<nigelb> pangolin: Th irony :)
<jcastro> can anyone with an iphone/android see if the UDS schedule shows up for them?
<maco> shows up where
<jcastro> in guidebook
<maco> whats guidebook?
<akgraner> jcastro, showing up here
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> akgraner: can you check something for me
<akgraner> sure
<jcastro> compare the social events with this: http://uds.ubuntu.com/evening-programme/
<jcastro> there should be a few
<jcastro> missing events
<akgraner> only two are showing up on Guidebook
<maco> what is guidebook?
<akgraner> Meet and greet and UDS/Linaro Connect closing party
<akgraner> event app
<akgraner> maco ^^
<mhall119> akgraner: I don't think guidebook has social events
<mhall119> since they're not in the summit-generated ical
<akgraner> yes it does - I'm looking at it
<mhall119> oh, *only* those are showing up
<mhall119> hmmm...
 * mhall119 needs to go get his phone
<jcastro> it does
<akgraner> jcastro, yep you're right  - it's missing all but two events
<jcastro> the guidebook people put it in there for us
<akgraner> the ones I listed above
<jcastro> right, the ones I just added, awesome
<akgraner> nods
<jcastro> now to post about it
 * mhall119 loves having a private personal ical feed
<jono> hey all
<czajkowski> jono: morning
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> this mobile schedule is AWESOME
<james_w> guidebook?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> blogging it nowish
<jcastro> hey mhall119 nigelb and co
<nigelb> whats up?
<jcastro> <iframe src="http://gears.guidebookapp.com/static/assets/badge.html" frameborder="0" width="334" height="94" style="width:334px;height:94px;overflow:hidden;" scrolling="no"></iframe>
<jcastro> is what they gave me for the QR code
<jcastro> ours in summit works though
<jcastro> so I don't know if we want to mess with it
<jcastro> sorry I mean button
<jcastro> but I think we should leave the QR code
<jcastro> sorry I am backwards
 * nigelb is cofnused.
<nigelb> *confused.
<jcastro> nevermind
<jcastro> I'm dumb
<nigelb> ~>
 * mhall119 is very confused
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<mhall119> anyone know of a command line tool that'll convert mutiple lines of text into a comma-separated string?
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/11654089782/mobile-schedule-for-uds
<popey> mhall119: tr
<popey> cat foo | tr '\n' ',' > newfoo
<mhall119> popey: perfect, thanks
<mhall119> now I just need to get rid of the trailing ,
<Pendulum> jcastro: hit the pool? don't you mean the bar? ;-)
<jono> jcastro, can you reach out to John Lea to ensure they are planning their sessions correctly
<jono> I am not seeing any blueprints
<jcastro> I thought charlene was the track lead?
 * dholbach_ calls it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> jono: uhhhhh
<jcastro> http://adnan.quaium.com/blog/2396
<jcastro> dude I totally missed this
<jcastro> 7 years!
<jono> jcastro, yikes!
<jono> technoviking, grabbing lunch, may be a few mins late for our meeting, but will strive to get back on time
<technoviking> jono: ok
<jono> technoviking, I am back in time :-)
<technoviking> jono: hey
<technoviking> jono: so I was looking for some insight on how to get some traction on the power users group especially about it help with Ubuntu Tweak
<jono> sounds good
<jono> technoviking, can bring me up to date on work that has happened recently?>
<jono> I heard some concerns that the group was stalling a littlq
<technoviking> none really, I brought up this idea a few times during the oneiric cycle, both in the mailing list and irc
<technoviking> some discussion has happened but no movement
<jono> technoviking, I think what that community really wants is a sense of leadership
<technoviking> last we I asked for help in designed a list of action items for getting tweak in the repos
<jono> as in, things to work on, areas of focus
<jono> cool
<technoviking> hoping that maybe making it smaller bites would help
<jono> agreed
<technoviking> once again, some discussion, but no traction
<jono> I have a few suggestions that might be useful
<jono> I think the community needs to know how they can participate
<jono> some ideas:L
<jono>  * improvements to Ubuntu Tweak
<jono>  * creating a power user documentation resource
<jono>  * organizing some power users events (E.g. Open Week for power user related content)
<technoviking> i have fail leading this group, due to lack of time
<jono> do you feel you have time now?
<jono> I think you can do it technoviking
<jono> but you will need the time for sure
<technoviking> not reall (can no longer work on Ubuntu community stuff at work), but would hate to see this group die
<technoviking> I'm snecking this meeting in during lunch:)
<jono> technoviking, is there another person who you feel could lead the group?
<technoviking> i could ask the list
<jono> I think this is the next natural step, find someone who has the time
<jono> getting the group going is going to need a lot of up-front time
<technoviking> I will ask on the list, think James Gilford would be a good person
<technoviking> also, I think the group may need more folks who understand the Ubuntu devel process
<jono> yeah
<jono> well I think you want to evaluate who could be the next successor
<jono> who has the time, positive mentality, and leadership skills to help lead the community
<jono> maybe once that person is in place we can start discussing next steps?
<technoviking> I will ask the list, could you blog about it and maybe get some interested in leading this group
<jono> well, I am not sure if I should blog about it as I don't want folks to think that I am leading it - there has been some mis-conceptions there
<jono> I recommend you find a leader and then that person reaches out to planet and brings people in
<jono> and then I point to that
<jono> make sense?
<technoviking> sounds good
<technoviking> I will work on that and ping you if I need anymore feedback
<jono> thanks technoviking - I just want to make sure that I don't steal any thunder from the new leader
<jono> thanks, technoviking, let me know if I can help with anything else
<technoviking> will do
<jcastro> +1 to asking James to do it
<jcastro> he did a decent job working on the quicklists, he's motivated, going for membership tomorrow, etc.
<jono> awesome
<jono> technoviking, let me know how you get on, happy to talk with the new leader and help
<jono> jcastro, can we start now?
<jcastro> NO. FOUR MINUTES.
<jcastro> j/k sure
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> g+ me!
<czajkowski> for those who get Fawlty Towers. Great commedy dinner show last night http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/424615  entertainment at your table
<czajkowski> abuse at your table
<akgraner> jcastro, if you have time for a call I need your help re summit and session filming...
<jcastro> akgraner: tomorrow fine?
<akgraner> after 4 - I'll be a VA most of the day - will that work
<jcastro> the filming will be just like last time, let's link up with the AV company guy and just bash it out with him
<jcastro> cool
<akgraner> yeah but they (the black shirt crew) wondered if it would be possible to lock in the rooms being filmed - so they aren't mad dashing all over the place with cameras
<akgraner> I said I would ask :-)
<jcastro> oh ahead of time?
<jcastro> maybe, a day ahead of time?
<jcastro> let's do this
<jcastro> let's see how full the schedule is on like, wednesday
<jcastro> and if it's fullish we can do those ahead of time
<akgraner> ok...
<jcastro> I know what they are trying to do, I tried it and failed
<akgraner> too much to type right this second but I'll fill you in on everything tomorrow if that's cool with you
<jcastro> they'll just end up thinking that they won't have to move
<jcastro> and they'll end up having to move
<akgraner> nods - they just emailed sean ans asked
<akgraner> and I just got off a call with Sean and told him I would ask the question
<jcastro> we can certainly try to at least be a day ahead
<jcastro> so they're not totally doomed
<akgraner> totally
<akgraner> So I am trying to use Monday to knock out all the Linaro interviews  - since Monday is usually a wasted day for Canonical/Ubuntu Community interviews
<akgraner> Novacut will be there so I'll meet with them and the AV guys on Sunday
<akgraner> so if you are there will you come with so we are all on the same page?
<jcastro> sure
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> so no call needed - I'll tell Sean we'll talk to them on Sunday
<akgraner> sound like a plan?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> but also
<jcastro> don't touch, never ever steal
<jcastro> unless you're in for the kill
<akgraner> dude do you work Metallica into everything :-P
<jcastro> mercyful fate actually
<jcastro> but covered by metallica, well done
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> 46 minutes after close-of-business for me, the silliness gloves come off
<akgraner> when you start quoting severed fifth we are getting you some serious help
<jcastro> akgraner: it's hard to quote severed fifth
<jcastro> I've never had my throat punched repeatedly by a rhinocerous
<akgraner> damn - now that's funny!
<jcastro> yeah, type faster before he notices
<jcastro> maybe he won't scroll back
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> you know what's funny, my son has all his friends listening to them
<akgraner> and my daughter dogs them out - it's hilarious - she wants every other song for all-stars to be a nickelback song just to mess with jono :-)
<akgraner> she thinks it's funny that he doesn't like them
<akgraner> her humor is very much like Pete's so you know where that gets her half the time
<jono> :-0
<akgraner> jono but she means it the best way possible :-)
<jono> :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-20
<jcastro> hey pleia2
<jcastro> (please)
<pleia2> hey jcastro
<jcastro> (see how I did playa please?)
<jcastro> anyway, you posted a cat on G+, want to talk about cats?
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> cats++
<pleia2> anything but ocelots
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> (hey amber, post that pic of pete with your new kitty)
<pleia2> new kitty!
<jcastro> hey so, we had to give our cat away since we moved
 * pleia2 nods
<jcastro> and jill doesn't want a new cat
<jcastro> she could only love him or some made up stuff
<pleia2> aww
<jcastro> but I am home alone all day and I miss having a hunter on the premises.
<pleia2> yeah, they are good company for work from homers
<pleia2> my egyptian mau loves heat (maine coons are lovey, giant, snugglecats, but a bit fluffy for florida)
<jcastro> looks awesome
<jcastro> that mau
<pleia2> or I can put a webcam up in my condo so you can enjoy my cats (but mostly they sleep, not hunt, not even pretend to hunt)
<jcastro> right
<pleia2> "hi, are you done with work? my food bowl has food in it but it's not fresh enough"
<jcastro> but that's a ploy
<jcastro> they can hunt
<jcastro> they're just waiting for you to put your guard down
<pleia2> I don't know, my siamese makes some kind of chirping noise when she hunts bugs
<pleia2> what kind of predator has a hunting *noise*?
<jcastro> anyway jill is coming to UDS for the end
<jcastro> I kind of need you to like, be all about cats
<pleia2> lol
<jcastro> but not like, too strong, because she will know
<pleia2> ok :)
<greg-g> hilarious
<jcastro> so we need a balance between
<jcastro> "oh she understands, she has cats" vs. "omg I just met a crazy cat lady"
<jcastro> because we adopted from a crazy cat lady
<jcastro> who had drawn on eyebrows
<pleia2> haha, nice
<jcastro> she was basically a walking stereotype
<jcastro> but I don't dig this "I will only ever love one cat" business
<jcastro> I mean, really ...
<Pendulum> jcastro: would you like my help as well? I have lots of kitten pictures that I can show off at UDS
<jcastro> ah yes
<jcastro> attack her from double fronts, awesome idea
<Pendulum> (and this is the kitten I have now, 18 months after my "one cat" died)
<jcastro> ok so this time around, I think I want older kitten
<Pendulum> so I can totally pull the "I wasn't sure I'd ever want a cat again after my first cat died" thing
<Pendulum> older kittens or adopting adult cats is good :)
<jcastro> enough to imprint totally love, but not too young where he takes like, all day to take care of
<pleia2> and destroys everything
<Pendulum> including you
<Pendulum> (love Scotia, but I do have puncture marks)
<pleia2> yeah, there is sometimes blood with kittens :)
<jcastro> one day he knocked over a pop on 2 of my laptops
<jcastro> he cost me like 2 grand
<jcastro> I wanted to kill him
<pleia2> ouch
<pleia2> fortunately my cats mostly went after paper products (toilet paper, paper towels, tissues)
<pleia2> confetti!
<jcastro> hair ties
<pleia2> rubber bands
<jcastro> when we moved I loaded the couch onto a truck
<pleia2> ok, I need to pack up for the Ubuntu Hour downstairs, then our release dinner :d
<pleia2> and we got our CDs today \o/
<jcastro> there were, I am not lying, 32 of Jill's hair ties in a pile behind the couch
<pleia2> haha
<jcastro> ok so before you go
<greg-g> pleia2: see you soon!
<jcastro> we will "accidentally" talk about cats
<jcastro> but to too much
<jcastro> when my wife is around
<pleia2> greg-g: yay! see you soon :)
<jcastro> greg-g: ! what's up
<greg-g> jcastro: yo yo man. just getting ready to go hang with pleia2, because, you know, I picked the cool state to move to
<jcastro> wait, IRL?
<greg-g> yep
<jcastro> I'll be there in 3 weeks (CA)
<jcastro> we should link up
<jcastro> you all by the valley?
<greg-g> I live in the city, work in MV
<bkerensa> Oh jeez :( Boinc is dead in 11.10
<bkerensa> well in amd64 version atleast
<maco> <Pendulum> including you  <----  yes, please WARN ME if the kitten im about to pick up has been neutered/spayed in the last 24 hours! *looks at scars*
<maco> <jcastro> one day he knocked over a pop on 2 of my laptops <--- you say pop!
<akgraner> jono it's nice to know members of the NC LoCo team listen to your Q&A sessions :-) had people ping me to tell me to go watch it...
<akgraner> jcastro, you mean this one?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/PeteandKitten.jpg
<mhall119> Michael Hall
<mhall119> ENC 1102
<mhall119> October 19, 2011
<mhall119> blah
 * mhall119 sometimes forgets that middle-click in irssi window means "paste" not "open link in new tab"
<nigelb> jcastro: did you notice that uds website looks bad now?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Anyone else running 64bit 11.10 and wanna help me test a app that seems to be bugging?
<greg-g> jcastro: mind renewing my membership in bugcontrol?
<bkerensa> greg-g: ;) Wanna checkout my bug
<bkerensa> :D
<greg-g> bkerensa: send me a link and I'll take a look
<bkerensa> greg-g: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/878571
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 878571 in boinc "boinc-client bad signature for URL" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> ;)
 * bkerensa hopes it gets fixed soon so I can get back to work with boinc
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> jcastro - I went ahead and wrote yesterdays summary of open week and cross posted to the fridge since I'll be afk for most of the morning
<akgraner> I also added you as helper to today's sessions (just in case)...I think that's almost everything I can think of I needed to take care for later this morning
<jussi> akgraner: you are a superstar.
<akgraner> jussi, nah - just can't sleep - so might as well be productive :-) no sense wasting time - though I did play a game or two on g+ and did module 3 of learning python the hard way :-)
<greg-g> bkerensa: you might need to report this bug against the upstream project: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/wiki/BoincIntro
<bkerensa> jussi: akgraner is the best
<jussi> akgraner: doesnt change the fact
<greg-g> but, for now, I should sleep
<jussi> goodnight greg-g
<akgraner> Thanks y'all /me is blushing
<greg-g> g'night jussi :)
<akgraner> greg-g, nite
<bkerensa> greg-g: gnight and I will report upstream
<nigelb> AlanBell: around?
<AlanBell> yes
<nigelb> AlanBell: hey, do you remember what you did to get around to wget not working on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<nigelb> I can't seem to be able to download mbox files either
<AlanBell> spoofed user agent
<nigelb> I tried --user-agent='Mozilla...' didn't work.
<nigelb> http://dpaste.com/637739/
<dpm> nigelb, that might help, it's a quick script I wrote a while ago to fetch translated pages from the wiki: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/get-wiki-translations
<dpm> I used curl rather than wget
<nigelb> dpm: aha, thanks!
<AlanBell> there is an overall rate limit too which you might hit
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> Well Good Night Everyone (or Morning)!
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<czajkowski> aloha all
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<dpm> morning Gwaihir!
<dpm> and morning to AlanBell, nigelb and bkerensa too! :-)
<nigelb> Morning dpm :)
<dholbach> hey Gwaihir
<Gwaihir> morning dpm!
<Gwaihir> hey dholbach!
<dpm> happy belated birthday Gwaihir! :)
<Gwaihir> thank you dpm :)
 * dholbach walks over to the office - brb
<dholbach> dpm, yo!
<dpm> dholbach, hey!
<huats> morning!
<huats> hello dpm and dholbach
<dholbach> salut huats
<dpm> morning  huats
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2011/10/20/happy-hour-comes-to-farnborough/
<popey> \o/
<popey> </spam>
<dpm> dholbach_, what's the best way to keep a package that is not in the archive (e.g. in a PPA) under revision control?
<dholbach> dpm, which package is it?
<dholbach> what do you have already? is its source in revision control? tarball releases? already in LP?
<dholbach> daily builds for example are just great
<dpm> dholbach, I'm testing a package to create a localized ISO with the tools pitti created this cycle. The tools work with a 'defaults' package as a basis to create the iso, and that's the package I've just created. I don't have it under revision control, but I'll upload it to a PPA in a minute. I'll experiment with it and make changes, so I was wondering how I can best keep it under revision control.
<dholbach> dpm, where is the source for the package, like the upstream source?
<dpm> dholbach, right now locally (I've just created it), but let me upload it to a junk branch...
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> if you maintain it, you could just put all the bits and pieces (code and packaging) into a branch
<dpm> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/ubuntu-defaults-ca
<dpm> (branch hasn't been scanned in LP yet...)
<dholbach> yeah, put it all into an "official branch" and use https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<dholbach> dpm, oh, and if you seem to have no local diff right now, please run "debclean; bzr commit -m 'removed automatically generated files'" :-)
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> de nada
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<akgraner> Good morning :-)
<Pendulum> morning akgraner
<akgraner> hey Pendulum!
<jussi> new phone new phone new phone....
 * jussi does the new phone dance
<akgraner> well - what kind?
<jussi> akgraner: http://is.gd/5yF7p5
<akgraner> cool-e-o!
<jussi> yeah, its really nice
<akgraner> I want a new phone - I think I suffer from gadget envy :-)
<akgraner> but I can't justify why I need a new one...(yet)
<jussi> not quite as fast as I would have liked - no dual core, and I would like a bigger screen, but otherwise everything is there
<akgraner> cool :-)
<jussi> akgraner: and the keyboard is just beautiful
<akgraner> so it looks!  Pete and Becca have the G2's and they love having the option of the keyboard- easier to send longer emails from you phone with...
<akgraner> s/you/your
 * akgraner wishes she had gone that route - as there are times when it would come in handy
<jussi> akgraner: you know for next time :D
<akgraner> jussi yep
<dpm> dholbach, I read the recipes guide, and uploaded the package to my PPA. I'm getting a "Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed." error from LP. What's a mixed upload? Is this something I need to fix with my package, or something I should ask the #launchpad guys about? I don't want to steal too much of your time for this, though, so unless it's something obvious, I can leave it for some other time
<dholbach> dpm, in your branch run: bzr bd -- -S -sa
<dholbach> then: cd ..; dput <ppa-info> <packagesomethingbla>_source.changes
<dholbach> oh no
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> if you set up a recipe for the branch, you don't need to dput anything
<dpm> dholbach, I haven't set up the recipe yet
<dholbach> ah ok
<dpm> I'm just experimenting with it for now
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-packaging-guide-team/+recipe/ubuntu-packaging-guide-daily
<dholbach> something like this should be good enough already:
<dholbach> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-0~{revno}
<dholbach> lp:ubuntu-packaging-guide
<dpm> hey dholbach, the guys from the web team have asked me if I could help them with this bug related to the CoC - do you happen to know which one of the 3 versions is the correct one? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/868009
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868009 in ubuntu-website-content "Different versions of the Code of Conduct" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> ah, we've got ubot!
<dpm> I'm guessing the ubuntu.com version should simply be updated to v1.1 (i.e. the one in LP)
<jussi> dpm: Im pretty sure you are correct there.
<dpm> thanks jussi :) If anyone from the CC could give me an additional confirmation, that'd also be great. In any case, bbl, going for lunch now
<dholbach> dpm, yes, the one in LP should be it
<jcastro> hey james_w
<jcastro> something about stephen doel's summit credentials
<james_w> jcastro, hey
<james_w> I think I fixed that for him
<jcastro> k
<james_w> you have to login on the front page before hitting the admin site
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm: does that mean that we won't have the team meeting later on?
<jcastro> not sure
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> dholbach, which team meeting?
<dholbach> dpm, team hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, that's wednesdays, isn't it? I don't have any in my calendar
<dholbach> haha, yes, you're right
<dpm> dholbach, but yeah, I told jono it's still be good to have the hangouts. I think IRC is great for getting more transparency and people joining in, but I miss the face time. Maybe we could do a combination of both? Like 30min IRC/30 min G+?
<dholbach> I agree
<dholbach> not too much about the exact timing, but generally, yes
<dholbach> there are loads of new followers on @ubuntudev on twitter - I have no idea what just happened
<dpm> oh that will be the tweet I did on "dholbach will buy beers to everyone joining @ubuntudev"
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<james_w> http://pastebin.ca/2091934 <- these sessions are currently not being scheduled for UDS
<nigelb> james_w: error or purposefully?
<james_w> because they don't match any tracks
<nigelb> ah. right.
<jcastro> hey dpm
<jcastro> so for Nokia
<jcastro> same as last time? We can probably do QT Roadmap and then a few developer sessions?
<dpm> jcastro, sounds good, but can we have a quick hangout about this?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> give me 5 min to make sure this openweek session hands off
<dpm> jcastro, sure, no rush. ping me when done
<james_w> dpm, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-translations-en-au-1204 isn't getting autoscheduled currently as the name doesn't start with a track name, what track should translations stuff be in?
<nigelb> community I guess.
<jcastro> dpm: I am ready
<dpm> james_w, I didn't know about that one, let me have a catch up with jcastro first and then look at it (it should probably be Community, I guess)
<james_w> thanks dpm
<dpm> jcastro, hangout sent
<dholbach> what a difference having the right bios option checked can make
<nigelb> dholbach: what happened? :)
<dholbach> I didn't turn on the virt support :)
<dholbach> and kvm was slow
<dholbach> VERY SLOW
<nigelb> ah right!
<nigelb> been there, done that :)
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> dude check this out nigel
<jcastro> http://corelli.tumbleweed.org.za/ubuntu-qa/specs-by-date/
<nigelb> jcastro: I saw that already. tumbleweed already asked me if wwwe could get it into summit
<nigelb> I was planning on getting that on to action items :)
<jcastro> I didn't realize how handy that would be
<nigelb> It is *so* helpful!
<popey> dholbach: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/20/shuttleworth_ubuntu_12_04/
<popey> you get a mention about sounder being shutdown
<popey> I DONT! \o/
<dholbach> what?
<dholbach> so unity and the demise of sounder are the same?
<popey> indeed
<popey> they link to a useless 3-post thread
<dholbach> maybe I need some crack myself - maybe that'll make me understand :)
<popey> heh
<dpm> it seems it will be a shorter cycle too, now that it's called 12.01 LTS :)
<dholbach> dpm, it'll be ready for my birthday
<dholbach> NICE
<dpm> awesome
<dholbach> Mark already said something about "your birthday present", I had no idea! <3 <3 <3
<dpm> how nice of him!
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> dholbach: They did an article on Mozilla and Firefox a few weeks back.
<nigelb> The corrections were longer than the article.
<dholbach> nice :)
<dpm> james_w, I don't think https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-translations-en-au-1204 should be a UDS session, it looks to me as an internal blueprint for the en_AU team. How did it get approved and visible in the scheduler?
<james_w> dpm, someone proposed it for uds, and someone (maybe the same person) approved it
<james_w> someone from https://launchpad.net/~uds-organizers will definitely have been involved, but it's a large team, so hard to know who to ask
<james_w> someone in that team can reject it again
<dpm> james_w, let me check with the en_AU guys and then I'll talk to someone in the uds-organizers team if it needs to be rejected
<james_w> thanks
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow
<dpm> have a nice evening dholbach!
<dholbach> you too
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> jono: yep, que tal?
<jono> jcastro, can we have a quick call?
<jcastro> yep
<jono> will G+ you
<jcastro> cooh
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<AlanBell> dpm is the localised iso chap right?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> <--- doing a server upgrade which will mess with my connection, if someone needs me I'll bbl
<m4n1sh> jcastro: need some help from you
<m4n1sh> if you are free
<bkerensa> upstream for boinc is slow at responding to tickets =/
<doctormo-web> jono: Can you review my blog post before I add it to the planet? http://doctormo.org/2011/10/20/ubuntus-adoption-curve-past-and-present/
<doctormo-web> pleia2: Also you're pretty good at reading out any bias, could you have read?
<bkerensa> doctormo-web: Nice post
<jono> doctormo-web, reading
<jono> so much for my day off
<jono> ;-)
<jono> I have done nothing but work all day
<jono> lol
<jono> doctormo-web, interesting post
<jono> I am not sure it tells us a huge amount
<jono> as wikipedia stats are not really a decent metric
<bkerensa> jono: Solution to that is turn off cell phone... Unplug internet and go to the beach or a forest
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> but other than that, good post, doctormo-web
<doctormo-web> jono: OK, I'll put a further note in the warning that it's a limited data set.
<jono> doctormo-web, it might be useful to explain what the wikipedia data is
<jono> so people know where it offers value and where it doesn't
<doctormo-web> bkerensa: May I recommend Vermont for the East Coast and the Red Wood forests for the west coast?
<jono> as a good example, I think lots of Ubuntu users will never go to Wikipedia
<jono> if the data came from Google, that *would* be interesting :-)
<jono> doctormo-web, thanks for offering to read the post
<doctormo-web> jono: Let me know when you talk to google about that ;-)
<jono> haha
<jono> I wish :-)
<bkerensa> jono: How does wikimedia even track to the distro level? All the browsers use a generic linux useragent
<doctormo-web> bkerensa: nope
<doctormo-web> ever since jaunty I think they all have deb patches to show the distro.
<bkerensa> doctormo-web: Hmm I thought Firefox was the only browser to ever show a Ubuntu footprint but Mozilla decided against it and removed it
<bkerensa> hmm oh
<doctormo-web> it's really hard to type with baby on lap ;-)
<mhall119> doctormo-web: \o/
<mhall119> congrats dude!
<doctormo-web> thanks!
<mhall119> doctormo-web: you've got a lot of sleepless nights ahead, but it's totally worth it
<pleia2> jono: yeah, that was an earthquake :)
<jono> pleia2, I have never been in one before
<jono> that was weird
<pleia2> woohoo, happy earthquake!
<jono> hehe
<jono> creepy
<greg-g> jono: pleia2: us down in Mtn View didn't feel it :(
<pleia2> the internet says it was a 4.2 in berkeley, so not surprising
<pleia2> the ones in san jose tend to trickle up to us, but east bay down not so much
<jono> :-)
<akgraner> jcastro - hope all went well today - I  haven't read the logs yet - how'd Rick's session go?
<akgraner> ok why is xchat not showing me as being "back" when I clearly marked myself as back - grrrrrr...
<bkerensa> akgraner type /back
<bkerensa> ;)
<akgraner> I did
<akgraner> several times :-)
<akgraner> I'll need to log out and log back in  - :-/  it happens if I suspend with xchat open
<akgraner> but not all the time - I can't figure out how to reliably reproduce the condition everytime yet
<bkerensa> akgraner: Odd... on 11.10 my wireless mouse freezes now and then and a number of other bugs :D
<akgraner> I haven't had issues with the wireless mouse but I only use it now when I play games :-) For some reason (maybe a natural progression) I find it annoying when my hands have to leave the keyboard...(mhall119 and nigelb - yeah yeah I know don't say anything! :-P)
<nigelb> ...*screenshots*
<akgraner> nigelb, so I am on lesson 3 for the learning python the hard way :-) and I've started reading emmajane's new book on Drupal :-)  yay!
<akgraner> brb restarting xchat...
<mhall119> ;)
<mhall119> mixing php and python? that's not a good idea
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-21
<daker> ROFL http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1900/is-jorge-castro-a-robot
<nhandler> Yes
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> like Bender from Futurama?
<nigelb> 3333
<nigelb> ~
<nigelb> `.
<nigelb> HAHA
<nigelb> is jcastro a robot?
<nigelb> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1900/is-jorge-castro-a-robot
<dholbach> good morning
<Pendulum> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Pendulum
<nigelb> ohai dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: Packing for UDS already? :)
<dholbach> nigelb, I usually don't pack a week early :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Ah, you aren't there a week early this time?
<dholbach> I'm excited about UDS, but not that excited :-P
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> nope
<nigelb> Better sleep!
<dholbach> I'm not a VIP like dpm
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> he gets there early
<nigelb> YOu mean, you're not a VIP anymore?
<nigelb> Last time you were there a week early right?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> hm, I can't remember when I got to go there early the last time
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> surely the important people send minions out early to prepare the red carpet
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> exactly :)
<nigelb> That was well-timed, HAHA
<nigelb> Yeah, dholbach is sending jcastro and dpm :P
<dpm> hey dholbach, nigelb and AlanBell :)
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<dpm> yeah, we're always there to do the dirty work
<nigelb> Btw, I saw Real Steel last night. Amazing movie.
<nigelb> /very/ well made :)
<popey> \o/ Friday
<nigelb> ITS FRIDAY?
<nigelb> What happened to the rest of my week? :(
<popey> I ate it.
<nigelb> popey: I was expecting you to say "I shut it down" :P
<popey> hah
<nigelb> heh, xkcd reminds me of akgraner :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Pendulum> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> turns out going for physion after bein out on the beer is not a wise move
<Pendulum> oops
<popey> \o/ Beer
<popey> Happy Hour was _fun_ last night
<czajkowski> yeah I met up with an old friend from ireland for one
<czajkowski> turns out we can't count
<dholbach> czajkowski, mail to ubuntu-devel sent
<nigelb> czajkowski: Hey
<nigelb> czajkowski: I might be interested in helping with GCI :)
<nigelb> dholbach: What kind of tasks are we looking at?
<dholbach> nigelb, the FAQ has a few suggestions
<dholbach> but it depends a bit on what mentors want to see
<dholbach> in any case I won't have time to deal with this - I just wanted to make sure it wasn't missed
<nigelb> dholbach: I was planning on get some people intereted in the webdev projects.
<nigelb> Maybe we can convert them to active contributors.
<dholbach> sounds good - maybe you want to follow up on the thread with the idea?
<nigelb> Yeah, once I get home :)
<dholbach> eat
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> :)
<akgraner> nigelb, haha :-P
<nigelb> akgraner: :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: thanks
<czajkowski> nigelb: cool
<mhall119> good morning community
<nigelb> Good morning mhall119
<Pendulum> hiya mhall119
<nigelb> Aww, zack turns up at the UDS that I'm remote :|
<nigelb> I really wanted to meet him at some point.
<mhall119> shoulda applies
<mhall119> applied
<nigelb> mhall119: If I did get through, I'd have had a crazy month.
<nigelb> Going to Malaysia next month.
<mhall119> nigelb: you have a crazy month at least every other week, so what would be different?
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't have crazy months filled with travel
<mhall119> you cross the street in India
<mhall119> that counts at crazy travell
<mhall119> :)
<akgraner> jcastro - How to get involved with Ubuntu Weeks and more. - http://akgraner.com/?p=1094
<akgraner> I also blogged the summary for yesterday (sorry I should have checked the trello board card first - but I am still getting used to that :-)
<akgraner> crap - I am still marked away - this is getting stupid...grrrrrr...brb
<akgraner> nigelb, I added the log pages for Natty and Oneirc to the Open Week Header and copied the time table over to the Oneiric page - beats breaking it out by day and logs when all the information is already in the time table..
<akgraner> ok it still says I am marked as back but it's showing me as away - double drats
<mhall119> akgraner: try running "/away"
<akgraner> ha that worked :-)
<akgraner> thanks mhall119 :-)
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> man, duckhunt with a touchpad is *hard*
<nigelb> akgraner: Thanks!
<akgraner> jcastro - I have to be back at VA again to day - blah...but nigelb should be "pingable" if people need stuffs (is "pingable" even a word- I guess it is now  -  nigelb taught me that one)
<nigelb> akgraner: Actually pleia2 taught me that one :P
<akgraner> s/to day/today
<akgraner> ahhh :-)
<bkerensa> m
<popey> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Good Morning (So early)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> akgraner: nice, you already updated the board
<jcastro> THAT IS NINJA
<duanedesign> hi mr castro
<duanedesign> fully adjusted to your new digs in Florida?
<ashams> trello needs Firefox +4, Lucid stuck to 3.6!
<dholbach> alright - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> jcastro: since I manually voiced DBO, only you can handle the bot (FYI)
<jcastro> I hate the bot anyway
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> jcastro: dont hold back tell us how you really feel :)
<AlanBell> haters gonna hate
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I just never remember the stupid commands for voicing, unvoicing, etc.
<dpm> ok, calling it a day too - have a good weekend everyone!
<jcastro> <-- late lunchin now
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> there's just something about tacos
<jcastro> that make me totally happy
<nigelb> jcastro: :)
<nigelb> jcastro: Is that like fuel for bots? :P
<mhall119> tacos are a happy kind of food, you can't eat tacos with a frown, only a smile
<mhall119> 'cause of the shape of the shell
<greg-g> jcastro: I feel the same way about burritos. Man I love that I moved to SF
<cjohnston> Hello from St. Lucia
<AlanBell> hello cjohnston, having a nice time?
<greg-g> st. lucia? my parents went there for vacation, so I can only think of it as a parent vacation place. I hope you're having fun regardless! ;)
<mhall119> greg-g: well cjohnston is an old-fart now
<mhall119> so it's appropriate
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: I have a present for you
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-23
<cjohnston> greg-g: St. Lucia has great diving
<mhall119> a little humor for everyone's Sunday afternoon: http://mhall119.com/2011/10/if-linux-was-a-car-haters-edition/
<pangolin> mhall119: great post :)
<nigelb> mhall119: <3
<nigelb> Great post!
<mhall119> thanks
<greg-g> cjohnston: ah, awesome.
<nigelb> greg-g!
<nigelb> How are ya?
<greg-g> nigelb! I'm good :)
<nigelb> greg-g: How's California treatin' ya?
<greg-g> nigelb: good good. it is another beautiful day today :)
<greg-g> this place might help me get back into running more regularly :)
<nigelb> greg-g: Met pleia2 and other .ca gang?
<nigelb> s/.ca/.us.ca/g
<greg-g> yeah, me up with pleia2 and some new -us-ca people I didn't know about at the release party
<greg-g> s/me/met/
<nigelb> btw, paultag is in MV!
<nigelb> For a few days or so I think, the GSoC mentors summit.
<greg-g> yeah, saw that. My office is down in MV, I should email him
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Ah, neat.
<nigelb> czajkowski: Liked the rugby ending? :)
<czajkowski> well was ok
<czajkowski> i like nz winning
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> over the others that were left
<nigelb> How far did England go?
<bkerensa> so just a FYI
<bkerensa> the first UEFI boot laptops are rolling out
<bkerensa> a member of our LoCo's relative bought a HP the other day and it reject Ubuntu
<bkerensa> wont let grub be installed
<popey> which model?
<AlanBell> ooh
<AlanBell> any option in the bios to turn it off?
<popey> and how are you sure it's UEFI and not just the 'its got 4 primary partitions' issue?
<AlanBell> and will they send it back as defective?
<popey> I would be surprised if this is secure boot given the management of keys isnt even settled yet
<czajkowski> nigelb: it got out of the pool stage http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/home/standings/index.html
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah
<czajkowski> so to knock outs after that
<bkerensa> popey: Let me grab it from my e-mail
<bkerensa> popey: "My friend recently got an HP s5-1110 with Win 7 installed. UEFI has prevented the installation of GRUB on this machine. I could find no way in the BIOS to disable the feature and so far, as I work my way up the HP tech support ladder, I have found no HP techs who have a clue what I'm talking about."
 * bkerensa is going to be blogging about it soon... Reaching out to HP's PR people to see if they have comment
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I'm now following aqs advice and will only buy from a listed machine if possible http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/HP
<czajkowski> but that does seem to differ from country to country
<bkerensa> czajkowski: And what happens when those machines get sold out over time and are replaced with UEFI boot machines?
<bkerensa> :_)
<bkerensa> thats where the problem lies
<czajkowski> bkerensa: well for me right now, I'm looking at a new machine possibly post december when i get back working as current old lappy is kinda on a death bed with battery life and I've replaced it twice.
<czajkowski> i will if i can buy a certifed lts machine and yes if i chose to upgrade it, it wont be covered as they are tested to lts, but i think it's a nice standard to see and you can view the list to give you an idea of what is or isn't compatable
<akgraner> So I am prepping for my UDS interviews - Are there any questions you all want me to ask - I'm interviewing Linaro and Canonical people so email me your questions if I use them I'll attribute them to you...
<akgraner> (I'll blog about it tomorrow)  but thought I'd ask you all too
<akgraner> jcasto  - I already added dpm and dholbach as well as jono's questions to my spreadsheet, but I can't for the life of me narrow down what I want to talk to you about...if you have thoughts please add them to the spreadsheet (yeah yeah  - I know I have a thing for spreadsheets)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-15
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: what did you need?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: wanted to check some html tags, basically now what I need to fix is the icon being giant, and not next to the text ( http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/2012-10-29/ )
<JoseeAntonioR> but when you click the star, now it marks you as attending
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, the base theme css is bad about doing that to form image buttons, you'll need to add some custom CSS like I did for the icon next to the search input box
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll take care of that
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: take a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/457/summit/media/css/site.css
<mhall119> I used a CSS id, since there's only one, but you can do the same by giving it a specific CSS class
<mhall119> but otherwise set width and display like I did, and it should be much better
<JoseeAntonioR> mhm, ok!
<mhall119> you may need to make the <form> itself display:inline, as they default to display:block
<JoseeAntonioR> which means specifying that in the css file (?)
<mhall119> yeah, just give your a class, like <form class="quick_attending">
<mhall119> then in your CSS use FORM.quick_attending { display: inline; }
<mhall119> something like that
<mhall119> you can see I did that on line 193 of hte above link
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, JoseeAntonioR tries...
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: that made the trick, thanks a bunch!
<mhall119> np, glad to see you hacking on summit :)
<bkerensa> no jono?
<bkerensa> mhall119: you around?
<bkerensa> mhall119: disregard I guess it got sorted the table cloth
<mhall119> bkerensa: table cloth wasn't me, jono wanted it
<mhall119> I have no idea why
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah I just needed to get Jono's cell # which I was able to get from someone else
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah it was for sabdfl
<bkerensa> ;)
<mhall119> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: can you please review the MP I have just done?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Ubuntu 12.10 on Nexus 7 Coming Up :)
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: I wanted to do that with 12.04 in a virtual device, and just broke it D:
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: weird
<bkerensa> I should hopefully be up here and running in a few minutes
<bkerensa> I have ran Ubuntu 12.04 on my phone
<bkerensa> but its far too slow
<bkerensa> Hopefully N7 will be better
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> hola dpm, hola ara
<ara> hey dholbach!
<ara> dholbach, where are you working from today? :)
<dholbach> the kitchen :)
<ara> hehehe
<nigelb> Oh hey ara, dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<nigelb> AlanBell: You'll find this interesting - http://okfnlabs.org/events/hackdays/lobbying.html
<nigelb> I wish I could be there.
<nigelb> (My employer's organizing it)
<dpm> hey marcoceppi, I'm registering a blueprint to get the askubuntu plugin installed on developer.ubuntu.com, will you be at UDS?
<marcoceppi> dpm: Yes I'll be there, I've got an all encompassing blueprint for AU already if you want to lump it under there, or if you want a separate session I'll make sure to be there and let the two other moderators who will be there to show up as well
<dpm> marcoceppi, awesome. I think I'd like to have a separate session for that, but in any case, could you point me to the current AU blueprint to have a look?
<marcoceppi> dpm: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-askubuntu
<jcastro_> yeah separate
<jcastro_> we ran out of time at the last all encompassing session
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: good point
<dpm> jcastro_, ack, will keep it separate then
<jcastro_> I think I sent one of you guys a mail
<jcastro_> http://apptivate.ms/
<dpm> marcoceppi, I've subscribed you to the d.u.c AU plugin integration blueprint. Anyone else you think I should subscribe to that one?
<jcastro_> how MS is doing their app dev stuff ^^
<dpm> jcastro_, yeah, I remember having had a look at it. Not sure why I didn't reply, sorry, I must have put it under "things to look at" and never got round to do it
<jcastro_> yeah it's ok
<marcoceppi> dpm: add stefano-palazzo too, there's another one but I don't know his lp id off the top of my yeahd, I'll just make him subscribe to it when I catch him online
<jcastro_> I just wanted us to think about it
<jcastro_> it's like they integrate the Q+A right into the app contest
<jcastro_> kind of cool
<jcastro_> we can of course, come up with something even cooler
<jokerdino> marcoceppi: https://launchpad.net/~brunopereira81 i think you are looking for Bruno :)
<dpm> marcoceppi, ok, subscribed him too
<dpm> jcastro_, marcoceppi, ok, I've added a note on the whiteboard to discuss the MS app thing - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-askubuntu
<nigelb> Hey elfy
<elfy> hi nigelb
<jono> dpm, all set
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm,
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1a340e55be57b828bf5414a6f7d76c5f632bfc8e?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<czajkowski> mhall119: what is the symbol next to the LP http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-30/
<mhall119> czajkowski: the gear?
<czajkowski> oh thas what it is
<mhall119> yeah
<czajkowski> what's it meant to mean ?
<mhall119> indicates that the session is a workshop, not a blueprint/discussion session
<czajkowski> kept trying to click it
<czajkowski> ah
<mhall119> mouse-over to get the tooltip
<czajkowski> ack
<dholbach> alright, I will have to go now, so have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodle pip
<dholbach> HUGS
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> yup
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/43a9b4ed439dac71203d9dbf8ba1ad4d6c653a70?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> mhall119, ^
<jcastro_> jono: any word on plenaries?
<jono> jcastro_, nope, I hassled Cezz, Marianna and Vanessa today
<jono> they will have them to me tomorrowe
<jcastro_> ooh, hassling!
<jono> tomorrow
<jcastro_> okey
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> si senor!
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cc2dac456aa6e7fc0f852ef7e9248f97e81fa215?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1066345-fix/+merge/129604?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I looked at it earlier, didn't leave a comment though
<JoseeAntonioR> k
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: if you're already attending, it takes you to the attending form, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, if you're already attending if just displays the star
<JoseeAntonioR> I can make that, though
<mhall119> yeah, that would at least make clicking the start consistently do something
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, let me change it, give me just a couple mins
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: but it gets more complicated then, because some people are "attending" by virtue of being the Blueprint drafter/assignee, which they can't just un-attend from in Summit
<JoseeAntonioR> what do you mean?
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, that's not affecting the fix
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I have a star for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21056/appdev-r-api-website/
<mhall119> but I can't un-attend that session in Summit, because I'm assigned the blueprint
<JoseeAntonioR> right, that's always been like that, afaik
<mhall119> so taking me to the attending form for that session isn't right
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, clicking on the star will take you to the meeting page
<mhall119> but that gives an inconsistent functionality to clicking on the star
<mhall119> so, I'm not sure what the best solution is here
<JoseeAntonioR> clicking on the star should mark you as unattending
<JoseeAntonioR> but some people won't be able to mark them as they're in the blueprint
<mhall119> right
<JoseeAntonioR> so, participation="UNATTENDING" will mark the person as unattending?
<JoseeAntonioR> or is it participation=""?
<mhall119> no, because that sets a Participant record, and you don't get that if you're assigned the blueprint
<JoseeAntonioR> the point is, people who are in the blueprints are aware of that
<mhall119> IIRC, people assigned the BP don't get a Participant record at all
<mhall119> not always
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm
<JoseeAntonioR> but, people in BPs have never been able to modify their participation status in summit
<mhall119> were you talking to chris about this before he left?
<JoseeAntonioR> or have they?
<mhall119> no, they haven't, and I'm not saying they should
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: nope, we were only talking about the solution we'd give for unattending-->attending
<mhall119> I'm wondering what clicking on the star should do when I have the yellow star because of the BP
<JoseeAntonioR> we can try on the copy I have
<JoseeAntonioR> what happens if we set participation=""
<JoseeAntonioR> that would mean there's no participation record, the field goes blank
<JoseeAntonioR> and the person would still be marked as attending, as per the bp
<mhall119> participation="" wouldn't delete the Particpant record
<JoseeAntonioR> it would just set it as blank, right
<mhall119> I'm not sure what would happen if it was blank
<JoseeAntonioR> let me try here
<mhall119> participation has blank=False, so the form won't validate without a value
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: do you know if chris had intended on deploying this change before UDS?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: he said "if someone can do it before uds, then great, if not then we'll work on it later"
<mhall119> ok, I'll test your branch as it is, we can come up with a solution to the rest at or after UDS
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: btw, do you happen to know how to write unit tests for Django?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, I've never worked with Django, but I can google a bit and see what can I do
<JoseeAntonioR> well, apart from this, of course
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: you can look at schedule/tests.py too
<mhall119> and ping me if you need help
<mhall119> having tests for this would be great
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, but test for what specifically?
<mhall119> just that the link is showing up when it's supposed to, not showing up when it's not supposed to, and redirects to the right place after you click it
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! i'll get to it once I finish with some things over here
<mhall119> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: ping, you around?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: probably not its just after midnight in her timezone
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: need something?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: wanted to see if she could do/recommend someone for an openweek session
<JoseeAntonioR> I still need 3 on-air sessions and one irc session
<mhall119> ah, ok
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: A good bet to stick with people outside of the U.S. since the times are pretty early U.S.
<bkerensa> or perhaps I just need to sleep more ZzzZ
<JoseeAntonioR> I think it's the second one :P
<bkerensa> well ten am is early
<bkerensa> and it is during normal work hours
<bkerensa> The latest hour slot is what?
<JoseeAntonioR> 17 utc
<JoseeAntonioR> starts 17, ends 18
<bkerensa> yeah so it ends at 11am Pacific (Los Angeles) or 2pm Eastern (Florida Land)
<bkerensa> :0d
 * bkerensa pokes fun at mhall119 
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I think this was four hours long last year? why only two hours slots this time?
<mhall119> huh what?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: what do you mean?
<bkerensa> mhall119: 2pm Eastern (Florida Land)
<mhall119> oh,I missed that part
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Last year it was four hours long daily
<bkerensa> like
<bkerensa> four different one hour slots
<bkerensa> this year only two slots?
<mhall119> Florida runs on non-standard time anyway
<bkerensa> thats not much flexibility in time
<JoseeAntonioR> we have 5 different one-hour slots each day
<mhall119> which is why it's summer 10 months out of the year
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> what
<bkerensa> you said 17 to 18 utc
<bkerensa> thats one hour
<bkerensa> ;p
<mhall119> that's thelast one
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<bkerensa> oh
<mhall119> 19:48 < bkerensa> The latest hour slot is what?
<bkerensa> mhall119: see my lack of sleep
<bkerensa> time to go caffeine up
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> it's only 5pm there
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> but I went to bed at 6am
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and have been up since 10am
<bkerensa> ;p
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-16
<mhall119> and how much money did your raise for charity?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I go on holiday in couple weeks so I have to finish up projects
<bkerensa> mhall119: what do you mean?
<mhall119> last time I had terrible hours like that, I raised money for a charity
<bkerensa> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> we should do a on-air staff marathon
<mhall119> you should go wash clean pots for a soup kitchen or something
<bkerensa> mhall119: I have terrible hours like that almost daily
<bkerensa> mhall119: only if they are already clean and I get my photo taken
<bkerensa> ;)
<mhall119> you do have to wear an apron though
<bkerensa> heh
<IdleOne> why would you was clean pots?
<IdleOne> wash*
<bkerensa> IdleOne: its a joke
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> IdleOne: a presidential candidate recently barged into a charity after it was closed and pretended to clean pots for a photo op
<bkerensa> ;p
<IdleOne> bkerensa: the good one or the idiot?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: The idiot
<IdleOne> heh, funny but I think we both agree on which is the idiot
<mhall119> heh, the good one, you're funny IdleOne
<bkerensa> ;p
<IdleOne> mhall119: I try :P
<bkerensa> I'm unsure if there is ever a good politician
<bkerensa> imho they are all crooked in their own ways
<mhall119> like all men
<bkerensa> even the Greens :P
<IdleOne> s/good one/less likely to do evil things one/
<bkerensa> mhall119: oh even the women my friend :)
<bkerensa> power does something dirty to people
<JoseeAntonioR> I agree with bkerensa
<bkerensa> It doesn't matter what country... what party... its all bad all the time :P
<IdleOne> I don't believe that is true for all people. Problem is that those people who would actually not get corrupted by power never have a chance to get any power.
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: mind a pm?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Say fancy
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> Fancy a PM?
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: go for it
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-Rare-McJordan-Barbeque-Sauce-from-McDonalds-/300743935150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4605bc44ae&afsrc=1
<mhall119> McJordan sauce? Wtf?
<JoseeAntonioR> it's just water
<JoseeAntonioR> dirty water
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> mhall119: ikr
<bkerensa> crazy
<bkerensa> the price is even worse
<mhall119> who wouldn't want a jug of aged BBQ sauce
<mhall119> it pairs well with some Kraft singles
<bkerensa> mhall119: It is a good bargain because it comes with free economy shipping
<bkerensa> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> unless you're in Peru, then you get charged 50.25
<bkerensa> thats still a good deal
<bkerensa> where else in Peru can you get Michael Jordan BBQ Sauce
<bkerensa> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> ;)
<bkerensa> mhall119: do you know what were supposed to do about Loco Portal errors?
<bkerensa> I have had a number of people who cannot RSVP for our release party
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: I am now
<dholbach> czajkowski, hope you get better soon again!
<czajkowski> dholbach: me too pesky chest infection is irritating
<czajkowski> dholbach: at least i'm in .ie which means oodles of tea and brown bread :D
<dholbach> and hot whiskey
<dholbach> I know
<dholbach> :-P
<czajkowski> *grin* yes I had a lovely hot whiskey last night with lemon and some cloves in it
<czajkowski> so nice
<dholbach> HOLY PATATAS BRAVAS - Spanish translations of the Ubuntu Packaging Guide are up to 79%: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<smartboyhw> LOL
<czajkowski> brilliant
<dholbach> it's really not easy to translate and they did it like in no time
<IdleOne> where do we send emails if http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ is down?
<czajkowski> IdleOne: ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<IdleOne> thank you
<czajkowski> np
<AlanBell> IdleOne: interesting question, that has been down for ages and ages and I am not sure it has anything to do with Canonical
<czajkowski> IdleOne: ahh mis read that entirely just saw lots
<czajkowski> *logs
<czajkowski> so that has been down and has diddly to do with canonical
<czajkowski> some membes of the french loco used to be involved in more
<IdleOne> interesting indeed
<IdleOne> So, what do loco's do about logs?
<czajkowski> IdleOne: no locos I know of use that url any more
<IdleOne> or are they all logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<czajkowski> IdleOne: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> apparently .it does
<AlanBell> IdleOne: the new logs are all on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> all logs are there
<AlanBell> it is just the history from > 2years ago that has gone
<IdleOne> Safe to say they are out of luck?
<czajkowski> IdleOne: yep they figured that out a few mins ago in the channel i mentioned
<IdleOne> alright, thanks for helping
<czajkowski> np
<daker> mhall119: spam or not spam bug 1067240 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067240 in loco-team-portal "Problem with logging in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067240
<czajkowski> spam
<czajkowski> invalid
<jcastro_> hey balloons
<jcastro_> is the quantal->precise backport testing still happening?
<balloons> jcastro_, for the kernel?
<jcastro_> yeah
<balloons> if so, yes, it's still on-going
<jcastro_> oh, I just realized I totally missed saying kernel, heh
<jcastro_> link to page?
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/223/builds
<jcastro_> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/223/builds/25321/downloads
<jcastro_> nice instructions!
<jcastro_> hey so this URL doesn't change right?
<balloons> no it doesn't change
<balloons> the builds autoincrement as new stuff is released
<balloons> you can see the history: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/223/history
<jcastro_> oh I see
<jcastro_> that's why you gave me the parent page
<jbicha> jcastro_: good morning
<jcastro_> jbicha: hey so I noticed 0 bug reports on ubuntu's gnome-boxes
<jcastro_> that scared me
<jcastro_> so I was just wondering if you know if anyone is using it, etc.
<jbicha> jcastro_: oh good, that must mean it's bug-free! ;)
<jcastro_> hah no
<jcastro_> my first thought was like "welp, no one must be using this." heh
<jbicha> yeah, it was broken much of the quantal cycle and magically it started working again recently
<jbicha> none of the developers use Ubuntu & I only recently got access to a computer w/ hw virtualization to try it out
<jcastro_> hmm
<jcastro_> well mine runs with gksudo
<jcastro_> but I can't make a VM with it
<jcastro_> says it can't connect to whatever I name the install
<jcastro_> I think it's trying to do the fancy SPICE thing
<jbicha> um, you shouldn't need to use sudo for it and that can break file permissions
<jcastro_> it wouldn't run without gksudo
<jbicha> you're using 64-bit Ubuntu as your host, right?
<jcastro_> yeah
<jbicha> you could try asking in #boxes on irc.gnome.org
<jcastro_> nah, I don't want to get yelled aty
<jbicha> they seemed friendly enough, they wanted me to add Ubuntu preseed support though, so watch out, they might try to put you to work
<jbicha> in other news, we opened the call for POSSCON 2013 speakers today
<jbicha> we'll be at IT-oLogy this year, which is a great location
<jcastro_> I loved your office
<dholbach> jcastro_, is anyone else maintaining ubuntuonair, or just JoseeAntonioR?
<dholbach> jcastro_, it seems I don't have access to the wordpress thing
<dholbach> popey, ^ do you have access?
<popey> dholbach, lemme see (otp)
<dholbach> it might be that I don't have an account
<dholbach> ok, I'll start the hangout without ubuntuonair.com :/
<smartboyhw> dholbach, oh is there a ubuntuonair event today?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> now
 * smartboyhw is surprised
<popey> dholbach, i dont seem to have access either
<popey> and it's hosted on my box :(
<smartboyhw> popey: Er http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_8S7VW8IXM
<popey> smartboyhw, what?
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set?
<mhall119> yup
<dpm> yep
<mhall119> dpm: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3d6b987f3c01fcb93b517e90a5dd1a92c8532715?authuser=0&hl=en
<dpm> I'm there in a sec, having troubles logging in
<jcastro_> cd
<jcastro_> whoops
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3d6b987f3c01fcb93b517e90a5dd1a92c8532715?authuser=0&hl=en
<dpm> jono, I can't get into the hangout, it keeps asking me for login info, let me restart Firefox
<jono> dpm, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I am around now. you do have access, your account's there :S
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, let's talk later
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<jcastro_> hey, is mine there?
<jcastro_> we're going tomorrow right JoseeAntonioR?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: that's right!
<JoseeAntonioR> and yours is too
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, did you check if there's a dholbach account somewhere? I couldn't ask for it to reset my password because it didn't accept any of my email addresses
<JoseeAntonioR> there is a dholbach
<JoseeAntonioR> weird, no mail
<dholbach> yeah, I couldn't reset it and the password was not the same as last time :)
<JoseeAntonioR> the migration didn't fully move users
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> popey is locked out too he said
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: I'm editing it, which email address should I use?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: ^
<dholbach> daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com
<jono> dholbach, will be two mins
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: yours is ready to go
<jono> wrapping a call
<dholbach> jono, alrightie
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR: jorge@ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: yours was already done
<jcastro_> ah
<dholbach> perfect, sorted - thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks for letting me know!
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: is alan@popey.com fine?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach, jcastro_, mhall119, popey, didrocks, bkerensa: I suggest linking an OpenID to your accounts for an easy use
<didrocks> I would love this :)
<mhall119> what account?
<didrocks> the launchpad one is fine, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ubuntu on air
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, that's an openid
<jcastro_> http://launchpad.net/~didrocks
<jcastro_> is your openid
<didrocks> (done)
<didrocks> thanks jcastro_
<didrocks> jcastro_: btw, the reset rewrite is awesome, I gave some finale guidances before integrating it
<jcastro_> yeah those guys did a great job
<jcastro_> jokerdino was involved too
<jcastro_> good to see some collaboration there.
<jokerdino> hi!
<jokerdino> didrocks: btw, webapps is not reset because it never matches com.canonical.Unity. it comes under unity.
<didrocks> jokerdino: this is a bug by people not setting the schema right :p
<didrocks> jokerdino: please exclude is still when we will fix it ;)
<jokerdino> I guess so. i'll add a precautionary exclusion then :)
<didrocks> yeah, for not having bad surprise the day we fix it :p
<jokerdino> haha, nothing better than a proactive bug fix.
<jokerdino> ok now i am really getting back to work. :P
<mhall119> jcastro_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-r-juju-appserver-support and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloudserver-r-framework-charms seem to be the same thing
<jcastro_> ah, good point
<jcastro_> let me bring it up to antonio
<jcastro_> mhall119: nice
<jcastro_> I tried to supercede mine and it oopsed launchpad
<czajkowski> jcastro_: Y U break Launchpad
<czajkowski> no karma for you
<mhall119> "oopsed" is a wonderful verb
<czajkowski> I have other words
<czajkowski> but we'll go with oopsed :)
<mhall119> awesome?
<jcastro_> I'll just decline it for uds-r
<czajkowski> >:( back in your box mhall119
 * mhall119 goes back to his awesome box
<czajkowski> how is the little one with the sore eye ?
<czajkowski> doing any better ?
<mhall119> yeah, should be back to normal in a day or two
<czajkowski> poor kido :(
<jcastro_> bkerensa: I sorted that contributor thing for juju
<jcastro_> almost got it sorted
<philballew> I need to head over th the open stack conference soon and check out all the parties.
<jcastro_> \o/
<jcastro_> hey balloons
<jcastro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers
<jcastro_> what script did you use for this?
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone from the marketing team around?
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: they tend to not be on irc much
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> well
<czajkowski> it's more of a marketing/communications team
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: what's up
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd like to know if I can fill one of the slots with them
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> lemmie go and find someone and see
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, thanks!
<czajkowski> dont get so excited
<czajkowski> just yet
<czajkowski> and there is only on air slots available
<czajkowski> hmm
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that's one of the main probs, people don't want to take it
<czajkowski> I suspect this could be the same
<czajkowski> any chance it could bt non air
<czajkowski> doesnt really suit a lot of people tbh
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, we wanted to do this one different, if we don't find on air sessions I'll just have to go and make them irc-based
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: wanting and getting are two different things :) but we can try and least
<czajkowski> it's a busy week for people that week also
<JoseeAntonioR> that's one of the main problems of OpenWeek, it's more community-based
<AlanBell> oh, Friday is OnAir, interesting
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: well I guess it what's ever ye want it to be
<czajkowski> but given it's smack bang in a canonical week makes it harder also. and the week before is this week so release week
<czajkowski> maybe something to discuss at uds when the open week should be
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, this is harder than UDW and UUD
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll put it in the agenda
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: can you pm me some ideas of what you're looking for re the marketing sessions so I've an ideas
<czajkowski> please
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: sure, one sec
<mhall119> jcastro_: when is mark's openstack presentation?  Email said 16:30 utc
<jcastro_> right now
<jcastro_> http://www.openstack.org/
<philballew> I looked outside and I didnt see his plane land. :(
<jcastro_> lol
<jcastro_> he used the amazon lens to highlight openstack authors
<czajkowski> juju = magic sounds more like voodoo
<czajkowski> but how and ever
<philballew> still maiting on ubuntu voodoo dolls
<AlanBell> available in the shopping lens now
<AlanBell> (probably)
 * philballew searches for " AlanBell Voodoo doll "
<czajkowski> when he was in Limerick last weekend
<czajkowski> the folks were amazing he'd come to a small conference, 120/130 people and talk to them, the live demo of the lens had most people walking out going to try it
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: send mail asap so I cna forward on
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
 * philballew I should take the canonical people to the cool places to eat one of the cool times there here. Tacos that make you sweat.
<mhall119> jcastro_: juju GUI looks nice
<philballew> unless Europeans are not into spicy food.
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> look at what he's doing
<jcastro_> that's basically awesome
<mhall119> uh oh...
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: email sent
<nigelb> AlanBell: Heh, this error message on summit sounds like you wrote it :P "Oh bugger!"
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: I'm around now, you pinged me a couple days ago
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: Oh. I was looking for help with google hangouts on air. jcastro_ linked me to the wiki :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, sure
<JoseeAntonioR> that wiki page is a bit old, but I'll try to update i
<JoseeAntonioR> t
<jcastro_> AlanBell: or popey
<jcastro_> is london time UTC?
<czajkowski> we're UTC+1 atm jcastro_
<jcastro_> rock
<czajkowski> jcastro_: see I know stuff too :p
<jcastro_> I forgot you moved to london
<jcastro_> I know it's been like 2 years or something
<czajkowski> and ireland is in the same timezone :)
<czajkowski> but how and ever all is forgiven
<nigelb> when is the change?
<nigelb> next month or this month?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think this one
<czajkowski> 28/10
<czajkowski> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/clockchange.html?n=136&year=2012
<JoseeAntonioR> right before UDS
<nigelb> phew
<czajkowski> the day I fly out to UDS
<czajkowski> late evening flight so not worried
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm worried about jet lag, looks like Red Bull will be my friend during those days
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: do you think you can update the page with the details of our guests?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: description for Ivanka?
<jcastro_> yeah I need to work on the description today
<JoseeAntonioR> give it to me asap, so I can post to the fridge
<jcastro_> ok sec
<jcastro_> "I thought it was time to update my About Me and My work pages and I could’t bring my self to edit the old versions. After all, this is my blog and I reserve the right to be self-indulgent."
<jcastro_> hah
<jcastro_> thanks ivanka
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR: here you go
<jcastro_> http://www.ivankamajic.com/historical/my-work/
<jcastro_> the first paragraph outta do it
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<jcastro_> neil's is on there already iirc?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<doctormon> jono: Regarding out chat the other day: http://fav.me/d5i3aqd
<bkerensa> doctormon: :)
<mhall119> sweet! bonus XKCD volume 0!
<nigelb> Heh
<nigelb> I got it for XKCD
<mhall119> I bought the humble ebook bundle before they added it
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> ebook bundle?
<JoseeAntonioR> :O Ivanka has been to Peru!
<nigelb> Don't you remember?
<nigelb> She went from Canada all the way down.
<JoseeAntonioR> wow
<nigelb> on a motorbike.
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I've been watching that
<mhall119> bkerensa: https://www.humblebundle.com/
<AlanBell> nigelb: not guilty!
<nigelb> AlanBell: hahaha
<AlanBell> nigelb: could be Australian too
<nigelb> oh, I think it could be our good friends at linaro
<doctormon> Yeah I already have xkcd-0, better to have the book anyway, xkcd is Creative Commons.
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: do you have neil's and ivanka's g+ profile link
<jcastro_> https://plus.google.com/105470502273244297564/posts
<jcastro_> I don't think ivanka is on g+?
<jcastro_> https://plus.google.com/114106168392802005843/posts
<jcastro_> found her!
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<JoseeAntonioR> the circle is ready, all set for tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> upvotes appreciated: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/11l8df/announcing_the_juju_web_ui/
<bkerensa> ;) /r/Ubuntu is such a liberal subreddit ;p
<jcastro_> I like /r/ubuntu
<bkerensa> jcastro_: because of the lack of enforcement of reddiquette? :)
<jcastro_> which one?
<bkerensa> Upvoting friends/co-workers blog posts :P
<bkerensa> self-promotion
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> http://code.reddit.com/wiki/help/reddiquette
<jcastro_> i think that applies on reddit itself
<jcastro_> and even then, it doesn't mention anything about upvoting for your friends/coworkers
<bkerensa> jcastro_: Hint at asking for votes.
<bkerensa> Asking for votes or having others upvote
<bkerensa> it doesnt matter if its a cousin or brother or your boss :)
<bkerensa> thats why I said /r/Ubuntu is liberal
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> its a good thing
<jcastro_> fair enough
<jcastro_> you've caught our circle of 5 people destroying the reddit vote economy
<bkerensa> ... /r/Portland is similar in allowing expanded sharing and upvoting
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: From the context, I gather they don't want you doing that in your post/on reddit
<bkerensa> hardly
<bkerensa> Ubuntu's subreddit is pretty small
<bkerensa> I keep telling you guys /r/Linux is better for clicks
<bkerensa> ;p
<czajkowski> that doesnt mean the rules don't still apply though surely
<jcastro_> also, the topic of my post has nothing to do with flaming unity, it's likely offtopic for /r/ubuntu
<mhall119> jcastro_: that doesn't mean the comments won't involve flaming unity
<snap-l> Um, I think they mean asking for votes in the comments or subject matter.
<snap-l> I don't think there's a problem with asking for votes on a separate channel
 * mhall119 must now assume that any downvote is from bkerensa 
<bkerensa> mhall119: ?
<bkerensa> I upvoted actually
<mhall119> a likely story
 * snap-l puts away the sock puppet accounts.
<mhall119> I posted a puppy picture on /r/funny/ and it was downvoted, I bet it was bkerensa
<bkerensa> psh
<bkerensa> I dont read /r/funny
<AlanBell> should have done a kitten
<mhall119> he has a grudge against dogs
<AlanBell> or a chicken
<bkerensa> what
<bkerensa> that makes no sense
<AlanBell> chickens are funny
<snap-l> and tasty
<mhall119> a dog once kicked his corporate sponsor
<snap-l> Also, I think pictures of doing kittens are a different sub-reddit
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937380
<bkerensa> uck
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/eaqnf/pardon_me_but_5000_downvotes_wtf_is_worldnews_for/
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> vote fuzzing
<bkerensa> for every one or two votes Reddit automatically downvotes any submission
<bkerensa> depending on the karma of the submitters
 * mhall119 downvotes that HN item
 * mhall119 blames it on bkerensa 
 * bkerensa ragequits
<AlanBell> I need a second camera just for the chickens
<pleia2> AlanBell: there are chickens everywhere here!
<pleia2> they just wander about :)
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> I have been following your blog posts
<pleia2> I have chicken pictures, but limited bandwidth means the chickens don't make it up ;)
<pleia2> I'll upload when I'm home before UDS
<mhall119> pleia2: did you give them some Ubuntu CDs?
<pleia2> mhall119: haha, no
<pleia2> the Accra LUG people were laughing at me when I was like "hey, chickens!" they were all "we don't even notice them"
<AlanBell> I am looking forward to retreiving their Precise Server CD and seeing if it boots still
<mhall119> AlanBell: you should register chickenwatch.com and put a  bunch of distro CDs in there, then give each a "peck rank"
<mhall119> then we can be all "ZOMG! Justin Beiber Linux is more popular than Ubuntu according to chickenwatch ranking!"
<pleia2> hehe
<AlanBell> hmm, I could
<mhall119> that is, until those Mint guys build a pecking-bot to skew the numbers
<AlanBell> ooh, you need to submit your spicerack to http://ratemyspicerack.com
<mhall119> I don't have a spice rack
<AlanBell> (my most recent mildly silly project)
<mhall119> neither, it seems, do many of the people posting there
<mhall119> at least mine are *all* in tupperware bins
<AlanBell> yes, they don't strictly have to be racked
<bkerensa> mhall119: I guess having a spice rack in Europe is the new in.
<bkerensa> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, do you know how can I get products from the canonistore without shipping? there won't be a uds shop this time
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: if there wont be a UDS Shop then you have to pay for shipping
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, looks like I'll have to wait until may
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: it has to be shipped somehow
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: or get it shipped to someone and they bring it to uds
<jcastro_> I would just coerce popey to bring you stuff
<jcastro_> </justsayin>
<czajkowski> get it shipped to me and if it arrives before I leave yer sorted
<popey> hmm?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I imagine thats much cheaper than to Peru
<bkerensa> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> that may work if shipping's not too expensive for a couple pens and a couple tshirts
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: I fly out on the 28th if that's any good to you
<czajkowski> bkerensa: indeed which was why I was offering to JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> shipping to Peru for a pen is around 50 dollars
<popey> would be better to ask czajkowski than me because I fly out on the 21st
<popey> might not get here in time
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: if you want pm and Ill give you my address
<popey> \o/ two weeks in Copenhagen!
<JoseeAntonioR> lemme check the shipping price first
<czajkowski> 2 weeks of overpriced beer
<JoseeAntonioR> 2 weeks of overpriced water!
<czajkowski> gonna be the most sober of uds ever
<popey> depends where you buy it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> looks like I'll survive with tap water
 * popey worked in Copenhagen for ~6 months. Lovely place
<czajkowski> popey: can I get cider there at a reasonable price
<czajkowski> hmmm I've drank all the jack out in this house
<czajkowski> bah!!
<popey> haha
<jcastro_> behold
<jcastro_> http://procatinator.com/
<mhall119> jcastro_: what in the name of sanity is this?
<jcastro_> it's the greatest thing ever built
<jcastro_> that's what it is
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I must ask is Longbow popular in London?
<bkerensa> for some reason it seems popular here
<bkerensa> Strongbow even
<bkerensa> >.<
<czajkowski> meh I'd drink it at a push
<bkerensa> mhall119: you about?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> :)
<jbicha> jcastro_: we got a Boxes update today, no idea whether it will work any better for you though
<cprofitt> anyone know what has replaced gconf-editor now? I am trying to make changes to how scale and expo work, but the gconf-editor settings are not working
<jokerdino> cprofitt: they are in dconf now. use ccsm.
<jokerdino> wait, that's only for 12.10.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-17
<cprofitt> jokerdino: yep, found that out and documenting now. I prefer not to install ccsm and just use the configuration tool
<cprofitt> documenting how to do it with dconf right now
<cprofitt> then I will reinstall and get it all perfect (test my documentation) and share with my LUG
<jokerdino> cprofitt: you can also use gsettings :)
<cprofitt> what is gsettings?
<jokerdino> higher lever API for dconf.
<cprofitt> is that something that needs to be installed or CLI?
<jokerdino> CLI
<cprofitt> cool... will look that up and play with it too...
<jokerdino> okay. have fun.
<cprofitt> danke
<cprofitt> time to do the reinstall now -- did this install with pure EFI boot -- worked like a charm
<jokerdino> interesting.
<cprofitt> yeah... it is always fun playing with new stuff
<cprofitt> the laptop is very nice -- still thinking about getting an SSD to do with it
<jokerdino> heh, SSD would be a nice addition.
<cprofitt> the choices are mSata + HDD or SSD alone
<cprofitt> or leave it as is with an HDD
<jokerdino> hm, you got a tough decision I see.
<cprofitt> a little tough -- mostly because money does not grow on trees
<cprofitt> the mSata would be limited to a Sata II interface the SSD would use Sata III
<jokerdino> wish we can file a bug report for that.
<cprofitt> yeah... we should make that bug #1
<ubot2> cprofitt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<jokerdino> lol.
<cprofitt> lol
<mhall119> cprofitt: dconf-editor
<jokerdino> dconf-editor doesn't show keys if they are at default value.
<mhall119> cprofitt: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/dconf-tools/
<mhall119> jokerdino: It looks like it does
<mhall119> non-default-value keys are shown in bold
<jokerdino> not for org.compiz.profiles. not for me.
<jokerdino> the relocatable schemas don't show up. i should have been clearer.
<mhall119> ah, ok
<jokerdino> sorry for the confusion.
<cprofitt> mhall119: yep -- got the keys documented that I need -- thanks for the answer
<cprofitt> mhall119: do you know what the change was between yesterdays and todays image?
<mhall119> nope
<cprofitt> I assume no harm in using today's and then just running updates... that is correct right?
<cprofitt> I mean yesterdays
<jokerdino> zsync the iso maybe?
<mhall119> cprofitt: I can't imagine there would be
<mhall119> things were find for me yesterday
<cprofitt> yeah the install worked for me too
<cprofitt> and everything looked good
<cprofitt> just had to learn the dconf-editor stuff and then good to go
<bkerensa> cprofitt: you know what Linus says about HDD's
<bkerensa> Get thee behind me, Satan.
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Anyone looking for a Community Management Job working with open source in NYC? :)
<greg-g> bkerensa: who's asking?
<nigelb> bkerensa: It would help a lot more if you also mentioned the organization when you ask that.
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: did you manage to test the branch?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: do we want to invite kate?
<philballew> probably asleep.
<JoseeAntonioR> I know, I want them to read that when they log in, I have backlog. The sooner, the better
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> nigelb: It is not a publicly offered position
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> they are seeking a candidate discretely
<philballew> new york thing?
<bkerensa> philballew: yeah
<bkerensa> looks like its filled now
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> one that filled that fast and or discretely probably had someone n mind
<philballew> nice. Never been to new york.
<bkerensa> czajkowski: nah just the first person to show interest happened to be a rockstar ;p
<philballew> well have, but up state. Cooperstown for the coolest museum imo.
<bkerensa> I just hear its cold there in the winter
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> if you need warm winters, I hear San Diego is a nice place.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> philballew: I would love to live in SD.... I have a friend who just moved down there and his photos of shark tacos are killing meh :D
<philballew> where in sd does he live if you know?
<bkerensa> philballew: i am unsure :) but from the look of the photos the local place that serves shark tacos
<bkerensa> :d
<bkerensa> philballew: and I hear you guys have Extreme Pizza?
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> Why yes we do.
<philballew> Might get some pizza this weekend on my ride out to the electronic components store in east county.
<dholbach> dpm, you wanted to have a call?
<czajkowski> isn't ivo the head of design not Ivanka ? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/10/17/ubuntu-on-air-for-the-final-release/
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: jcastro_ ^^^
<czajkowski> She's creative stragegy lead.
<popey> yay jcastro_ you're becoming like us! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19929249
<popey> "30 of your Britishisms used by Americans
<popey> "
<czajkowski> popey: nice, now we just need to add grand to that so I dont have to explain I'm not talking about 1K :)
<head_victim> The globaliSation of language ;)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: switch to "smashing"
<czajkowski> no no no
<czajkowski> tis grand sure :)
<AlanBell> or "awesome"
<jcastro_> popey: so let me count.
<jcastro_> Cheers. Holiday. Kit.
<jcastro_> 3 out of 20
<popey> We'll fix that.
<jcastro_> I am working on my Dr. Who too
<jcastro_> I am still on Donna Noble-era though
<jcastro_> haven't even gotten to HD yet
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> she was the best
<popey> TOO SHOUTY
<czajkowski> and david tennant
<czajkowski> he was amazing
<czajkowski> *le sigh*
<dholbach> balloons, how does http://pad.ubuntu.com/lHeOelgRuJ look to you? :)
<balloons> dholbach, excellent
<dholbach> yeah, I'll put up the wiki pages in a bit
<dholbach> and let you know
<balloons> so that's really the last technical piece we needed
<balloons> n'est pas?
<dholbach> yeah, a few organisational bits and pieces, but largely, yes :)
<dholbach> c'est fini
<balloons> I need to think in German.. let's see -- guten tag.. that's almost half of my german vocab..
<dholbach> a good start
<akgraner> dpm - awesome interview - as soon as I get the proof I'll send to you  - thanks again!
<dpm> akgraner, you're welcome, my pleasure :)
<s-fox> hello.
<balloons> dholbach, I'm reaching out to Marcus directly now to make sure he has the new info
<dholbach> fantastic
<dholbach> thanks balloons
<daker> dholbach: https://twitter.com/TheRock/status/258224033965936640
<balloons> s-fox, howdy!
<s-fox> hello balloons !
<dholbach> daker, everybody likes Morocco
<s-fox> how are you doing?
<daker> dholbach: LoL
 * mhall119 would like to like Morocco
<balloons> s-fox, hanging in there this week.. The month is just rushing past me
<daker> mhall119: :)
<balloons> how about yourself s-fox ?
<s-fox> balloons,  not been very well at all.  decided to see what is happening on irc :)
<balloons> s-fox, I'm sorry to hear that. Well on IRC everyone can be happy
<balloons> you just have it type it out, and it's so
 * balloons smiles
<balloons> ^^ therefore happy right?
<balloons> I have far too many laugh or cry moments myself. I hope things turn better for you
<s-fox> :)
<czajkowski> balloons: you breaking things :) so you have to laugh right
<s-fox> considering getting a new laptop so looking around
<balloons> have to laugh.. it's good to be able to laugh at yourself..
<czajkowski> s-fox: you're based in the UK right
<czajkowski> matthew revell is selling his asus
<s-fox> whats wrong with it? ;)
<daker> czajkowski: <3
<czajkowski> s-fox: nothing
<czajkowski> s-fox: https://twitter.com/matthewrevell/status/258502326241857536
 * s-fox clicks
<s-fox> thanks czajkowski i have sent a message
<czajkowski> coo
<czajkowski> l
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: oh, sorry, I just copied the about me from her blog
<s-fox> i was thinking about getting something from system76
<s-fox> but maybe that will do
<jcastro_> AlanBell: are you coming to UDS?
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: no worries, just remembered jono blogging about ivo this week and it reminded me
<czajkowski> there are lots of heads of design in there
<czajkowski> they just cover different areas
<s-fox> czajkowski,  i see matthew wrote a review on it - http://www.understated.co.uk/2012/asus-zenbook-ux31-running-ubuntu-first-impressions/
<s-fox> doesn't seem to like the battery life or wifi :/  might have to give it a pass
<AlanBell> jcastro_: not this time, no
<jcastro_> so ... left alone with only popey
<jcastro_> I see what you did there
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro_, balloons, mhall119 setting it up
 * balloons prepares for awesomeness
<jcastro_> \o/
<jcastro_> so much for that guy
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> jono: 0, google talk plugin: 1
<mhall119> lol
 * balloons notes mission accomplished
<dpm> I shouldn't be laughing, I scored a big 0 against the g+ plugin yesterday too
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<jcastro_> if the teacher takes longer than 10 minutes we get to skip class!
<mhall119> man, how bad would it be if we suddenly and permanently lost hangouts?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: we're not getting Kate, aren't we?
<jono> damn
<jono> I can't create the hangout
<jono> it wont let me type in the names
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5200a910cdecfd35944c24676247dd1ebdc0ba84?authuser=0&hl=en
<mhall119> mhall119: 1, google + plugin: 0
<jono> dholbach, ^
<jono> jcastro_, group photo confirmed for last slot on Wed
<jcastro_> ok
<czajkowski> mhall119: back to muble and nobody worrying about cameras not working :)
<snap-l> Anyone else having trouble adding a venue to the Ream Events on loco.ubuntu.com?
<snap-l> I select North America, it drops me off in Asia
<snap-l> Well, part of my issue is CHrome related (couldn't enter into a field)
<AlanBell> snap-l: it wants a full address that google understands, I use a postcode for the UK
<snap-l> AlanBell: Right, but it gets wonky until you can enter everything.
<AlanBell> yes, it does
<snap-l> Had a heck of a time entering a new location
<czajkowski> kinda like the shippit stuff for cds, drives folks batty whe you have to fill in state/provence and zip code
<czajkowski> very american
<snap-l> czajkowski: Americans invented the ability to send things from point A to point B. Our prejudices run strong in ths arena. ;)
<AlanBell> ahem
<snap-l> You'd be sending things via men on foot were it not for our superior mailing technology. ;)
<AlanBell> 1 May 1840 penny black stamp first used in London I think
 * snap-l waits for the banhammer
<AlanBell> the postal system predates the stamp
<snap-l> At least shipit acknowledges not everything is a US state.
<popey> everything in the US is a state
<snap-l> Though when the US annexes Canada it won't matter. ;)
<snap-l> popey: I meant the idea of provinces.
<snap-l> And then we can have Don Cherry moderate our presidential debates the way God intended.
<popey> I meant "a right state" :)
<snap-l> popey: There's a petition to rename the US the Hot Mess of America
<snap-l> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=A+hot+mess
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, just back to worrying about mumble not working
<czajkowski> mhall119: mumble works all the time
<czajkowski> lotta our squads use it 24/7
<mhall119> it didn't when I was in ISD
<czajkowski> hanging out in channel
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> wow thats an orange background on JoseeAntonioR screen
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: it's a replica of the pictogram wall :)
<czajkowski> yes know the wall :)
<czajkowski> good lord he's a man U fan and he complains to me about my rugby!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow :)
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<czajkowski> popey: is a hanout max 8 or 10 for a regular hangout do you know
<popey> *shrug*
<czajkowski> anyone else?
<mhall119> czajkowski: 10 still, as far as I know
<popey> i think its 10
<mhall119> and 4 hours max length
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> thanks folks
<jcastro_> dholbach: nice question!
<mhall119> jcastro_: you should be in #ubuntu-on-air
<daker> jcastro_: exactly, CLONE ALL THE THINGS :D
<balloons> jcastro_, I think your laugh could be called evil :-)
<jcastro_> <3
<JoseeAntonioR> COPYRIGHT CLAIM TO THE LETTUCE! http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/8397/lechugaubuntera1vq9.jpg
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: wow
<mhall119> that's blatant
<jcastro_> AAAHHH
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR: what was that unity variable?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: tell them then need to update to the new branding
<JoseeAntonioR> UNITY_LOW_ something
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: will send them an email :P
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, the video is not working
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: what minute was that in aprox?
<jcastro_> It was maybe 25% of the way through?
<JoseeAntonioR> $UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: ^
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: what does that do? use llvmpipe?
<jcastro_> ta!
<jcastro_> yeah it forces it
<jcastro_> can anyone try this who is willing to give up their session?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: tell me how to do it, and here you have a volunteer
<jcastro_> UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1 unity
<jcastro_> in a terminal should do it no?
<JoseeAntonioR> my session wasn't killed
<jcastro_> it should replace it
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, it did
<jcastro_> open the dash
<jcastro_> it should look opaque
<jcastro_> but unity_support_test is missing so I can't tell if it is
<JoseeAntonioR> it's... normal
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll have lunch and test again when I'm back
<mhall119> jcastro_: worked for me, got an opaque dash
<mhall119> but also some weirdness where the launcher would be when it's auto-hidden
<jcastro_> jono: I'm going to be in and out for travel/prep/leaving for San Diego
<jcastro_> any burning issues?
<jono> jcastro_, nope, all good thanks, man
<bkerensa> mhall119: people been having issues with Loco Portal Event Registration
<bkerensa> any problems you noticed?
<bkerensa> I have about five people who have not been able to register
<mhall119> bkerensa: did they get an error?
<mhall119> only error emails I've gotten have been from summit
<bkerensa> mhall119: The LoCo Portal has encountered an Error!
<bkerensa> Please Try Your Request Later
<mhall119> bkerensa: huh, wonder why I'm not getting those emails
<bkerensa> mhall119: no idea
<mhall119> daker: ^^ are you getting error emails from LTP?
<mhall119> bkerensa: ah wait, I did just get one
<bkerensa> mhall119: I just had one of the affected try again and he said same error.... he has tried in two different browsers
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: what's the user's Launchpad username?
<bkerensa> let me check
 * mhall119 bets he doesn't have one
<bkerensa> mhall119: its possible to not have one?
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> yes
<bkerensa> ub71a5bwcb7ku-6kf70n-b69y0hv8hgzde
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> lol
<mhall119> yeah, that's a problem
<bkerensa> openid?
<czajkowski> those are the autogeneraed ones
<mhall119> because it's longer than Django's username field
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> is this due to OpenID usage or something?
<mhall119> so when it tries to create a Django user account for his OpenID, it fails
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> I will advise
<czajkowski> mhall119: those are in fact LP user names they are just autocreated
<czajkowski> there are many others even longer
<czajkowski> gets confusing
<bkerensa> czajkowski: can they change them to a custom shorter one?
<mhall119> czajkowski: good to know
<mhall119> bkerensa: can you file a bug against django-openid-auth?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: sure anyone can edit their display name
<czajkowski> and user nicks
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<mhall119> czajkowski: when did this change?
<mhall119> I don't recall getting generated ones before
<czajkowski> no idea when it changed learnt it day 1
<czajkowski> then add in peope who already had accounts, then people who create accout,s join companies and then boom people have 3 LP accounts
<czajkowski> and cueue pain :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: thanks so much
<bkerensa> :D
 * czajkowski goes back to watching vegas
<mhall119> yeah, account merging causes all manner of problems
<czajkowski> so much pain
<czajkowski> then people confuse SSO with LP
<czajkowski> drives me to JD and no wonder I'm all out
<bkerensa> czajkowski: well at least it drives you to a good whisky :)
<czajkowski> meh I'm on teachers now
<czajkowski> less than happy but well needed
<daker> marcoceppi: no i am not on the list
<daker> opps
<daker> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> daker: hmm, you should be.  Anyway I figured out the problem, and it's not in LTP's code
<daker> mhall119: which email @ ?
<daker> daker@u.c ?
<mhall119> daker: I'd have to check with IS, it's on their local_settings
<daker> ok
<mhall119> daker: is that the one you'd like to use?
<daker> yes
<mhall119> daker: ok, you should get emails now whenever there's a Django error on LTP
<mhall119> mostly it's been OpenID error lately
<daker> ok
<bkerensa> jcastro_: Ahh, hmm.  I got a console error from the AMI Locator: ** Message: console message:  @0: XMLHttpRequest cannot load http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami-locator/releasesTable?_=1350489257865. Origin https://cloud.ubuntu.com is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I guess the AMI locator has also been throwing out json errors
<bkerensa> jcastro_: let me know if you get a chance to look at it... Mozilla is trying to do some git load testing using Ubuntu images
<bkerensa> I guess we are going to spin up 100 Ubuntu instances to stress test a Mozilla Git Repo
<daker> ouch :(
<daker> i have sent an RT to IS about AMI locator, i am still waiting for a response
<daker> ok so http://cloud.ubuntu.com redirects to http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<JoseeAntonioR> but https://cloud.ubuntu.com/ is another different page
<daker> yes, they forgot that one
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: did you get your visa btw?
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: i'll the response on monday
<JoseeAntonioR> good luck, then
<daker> i hope, the interview was good, and i am very optimistic :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-18
<philballew>  Raring Ringtail?
<JoseeAntonioR> can you guys explain me what's a ringtail? there are lots of ring-tailed animals in Wikipedia
<Pici> is that the official name?
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici: yep
<Pici> intersting
<JoseeAntonioR> do you know what a ringtail is?
<head_victim> It's a type of possum
<daker> http://www.cryptomundo.com/wp-content/uploads/ringtailcat1.jpg ?
<JoseeAntonioR> that's one of the ring-tailed animals according to wikipedia, there are heaps
<head_victim> Ah well there you go, I'd never heard it referenced to anything else (I live in AU).
<JoseeAntonioR> I live in SA, which means I basically hear about fluffy camels
<JoseeAntonioR> aka llamas
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-1304-codename-announced-raring.html
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh :(
<akgraner> I might be hypnotized on this hangout in a few check minutes out the live stream - http://www.youtube.com/charleshogge #SSEshow
<akgraner> I am sure a skeptic so we shall see...:-/
<JoseeAntonioR> let's check
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, hope you enjoy
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: say your name
<akgraner> I am so sleepy and relaxed
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: watch the video later :P
<akgraner> k
<IdleOne> lol Amber fell asleep
<bkerensa> lol
<IdleOne> there she is, comming back
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail
<akgraner> RaringOne, I am soooo relaxed..
<RaringOne> akgraner: I could tell. I'm happy for you.
<akgraner> Love the guys at #SSEshow...they rock!
<RaringOne> I know the feeling of the tight jaw and shoulders all the time. feels great when you can let it go, even for just a little bit.
<akgraner> totally
<akgraner> Starting next week on Tesday's (I don't know the time) Paul will be hosting his own hangout on Air
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, has anyone been having problems with the canonical shop lately?
<dholbach> good morning
<chilicuil> goor morning o/
<dpm> hi, is it there yet?
<dpm> oh, sorry, I meant good morning ;-)
<dholbach> dpm, you asked in the wrong channel :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> dholbach, I guess trolling can be done in any channel :)
<jussi> dpm: evil... :P
<dpm> :)
<bkerensa> It seems like the more expensive routers get the more trouble the become :D
<dpm> hey, does anyone know how to forward a full thread in Thunderbird?
<dpm> ah, found it
<dpm> - select all messages
<dpm> - right click
<dpm> - forward as attachment
<akgraner> Happy Ubuntu Release Day! :-)
<smartboyhw> akgraner, yay
<smartboyhw> Happy Ubuntu 12.10 Day
<akgraner> ;-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, and jcastro_ I thought you all might like these resources that huddlehouse productions shares for Hangouts and stuff - http://www.huddleproductions.com/
<smartboyhw> :D
<akgraner> (those are the guys behind the Social Sports and Entertainment cast)
<cprofitt> happy launch day all!
<RaringOne> thank you
<RaringOne> w.u.c locked for everyone?
<RaringOne> oops never mind
<dpm> hey jono, good morning, getting up early to see the release announcement? ;)
<jono> dpm, up early for a call at 6am
<jono> :-)
<dpm> ouch
<smartboyhw> :-)
<akgraner> jono - early/late it will all blur once that bacon bit arrives :-)
<mhall119> heh, so true
<akgraner> Hey if any of you all are interested in big.LITTLE we have a joint ARM & Linaro FAQ starting at 10am EDT - https://plus.google.com/u/0/102031805064483509929/posts?cfem=1
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<czajkowski> I'm having flash backs to my operating system class
<czajkowski> bad bad flash backs
<snap-l> Bacon bit. I love it.
<jussi> akgraner: how many hours from now?
<akgraner> now :-)
<mhall119> 0
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<dholbach> jono, stresstesting webchat.freenode.net? :-)
<jono> dholbach, ;-)
<akgraner> they are about to start - waiting on one of the guest to join
<akgraner> jussi,  they are live now - https://plus.google.com/u/0/102031805064483509929/posts
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: thanks, I'll check that in a sec!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, yw - and for the record even though I wasn't hypnotized last night - I was sooo relaxed - I think there might be something to that after all. :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm glad you enjoyed it, I had phone calls in the middle
<jono> dpm, mhall119 I am going to cancel our app dev call as I think we discussed everything earlier this week
<dpm> jono, ok
<dholbach> balloons, shall we have a call real quick?
<balloons> dholbach, yes.. let me finish typing in this presentation ;)
<dholbach> we can live-type :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<balloons> fair enough
<balloons> start it up
<dholbach> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/762196410b107d717f1918f0d99822ee1ee3723a?authuser=0&hl=de#
 * balloons changes into quetzal shirt
<balloons> how could I not wear it on release day!
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL:D
<balloons> dholbach, if/when it loads I'll be there
 * dholbach starts the stopwatch
<jono> dholbach, dpm hangout is open
<dholbach> awesome
<dpm> ok
<dpm> I wish we had a webapp for hangouts, anyone up for it? :-)
 * nigelb points to mhall119 :P
<dpm> sorry, Firefox froze, will try again
<mhall119> nigelb: you can do it too
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: what do you think of a quick uonair having skaet giving us some release notes?
<JoseeAntonioR> if she agrees, though
<dholbach> enjoy the celebrations!
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<smartboyhw> Yay
<nigelb> mhall119: are we using django 1.3 anywhere? https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2012/oct/17/security/
<mhall119> nigelb: probably
<mhall119> summit is 1.4 now, and I think LTP is still 1.2
<mhall119> but internally we might be
<nigelb> mhall119: there is security updtaes for 1.3 and 1.4
<nigelb> let me know if you need a hand with summit.
<nigelb> ohwait
<nigelb> all it needs is a django upgrade
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, we should get that from our packages
<nigelb> mhall119: ISD packages? ah
<marcoceppi> can I get ping?
<nigelb> marcoceppi: ping?
<marcoceppi> ah, perfect, thank you
<nigelb> :)
<daker> nigelb: mhall119 LTP is still 1.1.2
<mhall119> which is almost 1.2 with all the patches it has
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/11pdip/ubuntu_tv_opens_up_for_more_community/ needs some up-vote love
<mhall119> bkerensa: ^^ see my shameless asking for upvotes
<bkerensa> mhall119: allow me to oblige
<bkerensa> mhall119: upboated
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> whoo talk/demo/install went well 24 students came to see
<mhall119> nice
<czajkowski> yeah current desktops in the dept are running fedora with seemingly unity of some sort
<czajkowski> not working well
<czajkowski> so many a bit not impressed with open source
<czajkowski> but after seeing mark last week running it came
<czajkowski> No pressure!
<czajkowski> but we had fun and discussed jobs/options how to get involved and gain experience
<mhall119> there's an independent guy building Unity for Fedora, but I did hear it was pretty unstable atm
<czajkowski> then we went to the pub had pizza
<czajkowski> downloaded some 12.10
<czajkowski> shared about my laptop to use
<czajkowski> and going back on tuesday night
<czajkowski> to workwith people using it
<czajkowski> and joining LP, and learning how submitting and following bugs works
<bkerensa> jono: so PuppetLabs is trying to find a beer to fill their kegerators that start with "Q" for our release party :)
<mhall119> we should get Dos Equis to sponsor a part for UDS-X
<mhall119> party
<marcoceppi> The most interesting party in the UDS.
<mhall119> I don't always sing karaoke, but when I do it's the YMCA with sabdfl
<bkerensa> lol
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
 * popey packs his beachball
<balloons> mhall119, hehe
<balloons> that beach party was pretty awesome
<czajkowski> that band was amazing
<JoseeAntonioR> the food was amazing!
<czajkowski> yes yes it was :D
<czajkowski> cant go wrong with burgers from a BBQ :D
<bkerensa> The food was great but the food at the google party was also equally good they had some great nachos
<bkerensa> The blue bunny was an added treat ;)
<czajkowski> to me nachos is something I nibble at while eating from a bag at cinema
<popey> mmmmmm nachos
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<popey> blue bunny guy was ace
<bkerensa> sheesh
<bkerensa> #Ubuntu is getting hairy
<bkerensa> http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/18/canonical-ceo-mark-shuttleworth-tires-of-critics-moves-key-ubuntu-developments-out-of-public-eye/
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Techcrunch surely has went downhill since Arrington left
<mhall119> man, the social counters on the main ubuntu.com page really show where our audience resides
<mhall119> 85k on G+, 20k on Twitter, 2k on Facebook
<ajmitch> bkerensa: yeah, that article is missing the point a bit
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-19
<bkerensa> anyone want to spare some bandwidth to seed Edubuntu? So far it has the least seeders of all our flavors
<jokerdino> mhall119: hey, around?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> why I don't know
<mhall119> but I am
<jokerdino> Haha. it's regarding the Mark's blogpost.. :D
<jokerdino> How can I help? :)
<mhall119> jokerdino: I need to konw what languages and technologies you have experience with, and what areas you'd like to be involved in
<jokerdino> i know a wee bit of python. what areas are around? And here's the LP: https://launchpad.net/~barneedhar
<mhall119> jokerdino: Mark listed a few areas in his post
<jokerdino> desktop-UI please.
<mhall119> jokerdino: any UI toolkits you're good with?
<jokerdino> a bit of GTK.
<mhall119> jokerdino: ok, I've got you on my list, once we get some projects in we'll try and pair them up with contributors
<jokerdino> thanks!
<mhall119> np
<jokerdino> good night for you!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> ooh
<nigelb> it appears persia is back to normal?
<nigelb> (or some semblance of normalcy)
<elfy> dholbach: lol - thought that was this channel :)
<elfy> hi nigelb
<nigelb> I just saw a random picture from openstack event with him in it :)
<nigelb> Hey elfy, morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb :)
<nigelb> FRIDAY!
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: would you like to confirm your UOW session? :)
<dholbach> in a call - brb
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, done
<dholbach> notgary is such a nice guy
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<dholbach> just had a chat with him on skype about the papercuts project
<JoseeAntonioR> he's the one trying to revive it, right?
<dholbach> yes
<bkerensa> dholbach your such a nice guy :D
<bkerensa> dholbach: so will we review Dev News in 13.04? :)
<dholbach> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> revive*
<dholbach> yes, we've got to do something about it :)
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> I have to do something about preparing a presentation for release party this saturday
<bkerensa> I know it will have a Gangnam Style Gif
<bkerensa> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> I want to do a Gangnam Style flashmob in the UDS closing party!
<dholbach> one day I hope it'll get clear to me what the excitement is about :-P
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe a video will work
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: do you know where I can get the quetzal logo?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: sure, one sec
<bkerensa> you rock man
<bkerensa> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> you too!
<bkerensa> dholbach: you know us Americans.... we love viral youtube nonsense :P
<JoseeAntonioR> http://spreadubuntu.org/files/quantal.png is a non-official version
<dholbach> bkerensa, make no mistake - Germans do too :)
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: there's an svg version too
<dholbach> what do you use to tweet/dent from multiple accounts? I find gwibber a bit hard to use since I never know which of the buttons is for which account
<bkerensa> dholbach: Is it hard being vegetarian in Germany? I always figured Germany was a big meat country? Sausages... Beef a jus?
<bkerensa> that or the Haufbraus here just got it wrong
<bkerensa> ;p
<dholbach> bkerensa, in Berlin it's incredibly easy - there's lots of vegan and vegetarian places
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I use gwibber-poster, have set it to launch on Ctrl+Alt+P, so I just write and select the account
<dholbach> bkerensa, but yeah, you're right - the Germans (among many other nationalities) love their meat, but usually there's always vegetarian options on the menu, wherever you are in the country
<bkerensa> dholbach: I use tweetdeck (web) I really wish Gwibber was up to par but the guy who maintains it told me Canonical just pays him to do that maintain not add new features much
<dholbach> bkerensa, vegan sometimes is harder, but if you can make yourself understood, that's also possible
<dholbach> bkerensa, Canonical pays him to what?
<bkerensa> dholbach: uhh I cant remember the guys name
<bkerensa> he said Canonical pays him to maintain Gwibber
<dholbach> bkerensa, no, you said "Canonical just pays him to do that maintain not add new features much"
<dholbach> ah, ok there was a missing comma
<dholbach> nevermind, got it :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Gwibber is essential for notifications I guess
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, we'll be having SSO 2-factor auth!
<bkerensa> Ken VanDine
<bkerensa> thats it
<dholbach> right, gwibber is probably not the biggest opportunity canonical wants to invest in :)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I'll check it out
<bkerensa> true
<bkerensa> SSO 2-factor for what? Desktop?
<JoseeAntonioR> SSO in general
<JoseeAntonioR> Ubuntu SSO
<bkerensa> I want my Yubikey to be natively supported
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> natively supported?
<JoseeAntonioR> I don't have one, I hope I can get one
<dholbach> yubikey works for me
<dholbach> ok, I take it all back, gwibber now works for me - woohoo - I can see which account is which
 * dholbach does the happy dance
<bkerensa> huh
<dholbach> I was getting sick of using the web interface :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: you use yubikey to login to Ubuntu itself?
<dholbach> ahhh ok - that's what you meant by "natively"
<bkerensa> yeah
<dholbach> I thought for sso 2-factor auth
<bkerensa> native desktop login
<bkerensa> ahh
<dholbach> ok ok
<dholbach> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: guess what! you'll have pisco!
<dholbach> dear lord
<dholbach> working on Ubuntu is not good for your liver
<nigelb> hahaha
<JoseeAntonioR> definitely not!
<JoseeAntonioR> I just found out it's legal for minors to drink and smoke in Denmark, which is weird
<nigelb> s/Ubuntu/open source/g
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: is there anything open week related you need a hand with?
<nigelb> i.e. calender, etc
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: seems like not, just waiting for a team to confirm its session and we're good to go
<nigelb> okay.
<nigelb> Is everything in the calender yet?
<JoseeAntonioR> it's all in there
<nigelb> awesome
<nigelb> I'll review it over the weekend just in case.
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: do you know what's the time frame for the summit auto-scheduler to re-schedule sessions?
<nigelb> what do you mean what's the time-frame?
<nigelb> it's a cron, so chris would know.
<nigelb> Or mike.
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, just asking
<nigelb> It's usually every half an hour.
<JoseeAntonioR> then, if it's at 00 and 30, it should happen in a few mins
<nigelb> it's specifically not 00 and 30 :)
<nigelb> It's at odd minutes because there's scheduler and rescheduler so they must be set off.
<JoseeAntonioR> ah
<JoseeAntonioR> I still need to understand a bit more of how it works
<nigelb> Haha
<nigelb> You're better off than us.
<nigelb> We learned about rescheduler *at* UDS.
<nigelb> (it wasn't checked in for ages)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: what size of tshirt do you wear?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, M
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<dholbach> why do you ask? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I wanted to get a community track lead tshirt, but I'm L
<dholbach> let's see how the T-Shirts work out this time - maybe it'll work out for both of us :)
<dholbach> maybe it'll be a big M :)
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe :P
<elfy> I'd need a small xxl
<JoseeAntonioR> otherwise I'd have to ask Nick
<dholbach> dpm, es.po: 95%
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> WOW
<dholbach> the only problem we have now is that we need to figure out the build for other languages, but I think we're getting close
<dholbach> I'll also look into getting different languages up on developer.u.c too
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski
<nigelb> My life has way too many lauras now ;)
<czajkowski> lol
<nigelb> I got emails from 3 different lauras today morning. Very confusing :)
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> dpm, how often does it happen that translators break markup? :)
<dholbach> dpm, do other translations systems or whatever part of their infrastructure tests translations anything in place to guard them against things like that?
<czajkowski> nigelb: one of me is more than enough ;)
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> RH slamming Mark on this skunkworks now
<bkerensa> =/
<dholbach> do you have a link?
<bkerensa> dholbach: https://plus.google.com/u/0/112648813199640203443/posts/6fJGtTcLz8K
<bkerensa> its of course our friend Jan Wildeboer
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> bkerensa: d you just sit online 24/7 reading and posting on sits?
<czajkowski> *sites
<bkerensa> czajkowski: No
<nigelb> czajkowski: haha, apparently not :)
<czajkowski> are you sure :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Jan is in one of my Linux circles so I see most of his content
<bkerensa> with a few cats in between
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> yup he's in mine also
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Have you had your release parties yet? How did they go if so?
<czajkowski> one down and one to go
<czajkowski> we had 24 students last night turn up for my talk
<czajkowski> showed a funky cool ass video on webapps
<czajkowski> they all went off to download 12.10
<dholbach> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/1068493
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068493 in ubuntu-packaging-guide "Spanish translation FTBFS" [High,Triaged]
<czajkowski> and on tuesday I'll go back and go through reporting bugs and doing stuff on LP
<chilicuil> czajkowski: do u have still around that video?, hi, btw
<czajkowski> chilicuil: I do
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<czajkowski> http://youtu.be/AUTNxi6b-hw
<czajkowski> it's handy to explain  to people
<chilicuil> cool, thanks, I may use it
<czajkowski> chilicuil: it's not mine :)
<czajkowski> but just handy when trying to showcase something
<bkerensa> czajkowski: very cool
<bkerensa> czajkowski: was this at the girls school?
<czajkowski> then over the weekend I need to write a talk to give to 120 school girls about enginnering , open source studing computers and Ubuntu
<czajkowski> bkerensa: nope last night was my uni University of  Limerick
<chilicuil> I didnt know alvaro ortega was an ubuntu fan (I may be wrong, he could be just testing ubuntu)
<chilicuil> ok, now I know he works for canonical, http://www.alobbs.com/1395/Exciting_times.html cool
<czajkowski> well not any mor e:/
<czajkowski> he's gone
<chilicuil> :S wops
<czajkowski> he never blogged in a year :/
<czajkowski> chilicuil: if you see his G+ page you'll see where he now works
<chilicuil> I can see now, red hat, ehh, at least he still goes open =)
<bkerensa> Good night folks!
<czajkowski> G'nite
<dholbach> night bkerensa
<dpm> dholbach, can you assign the bug to ubuntu-l10n-es? They'll get notification and will take care of the fixes
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<czajkowski> anyone know what ubuntu tweak did http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2012/10/19/the-development-of-ubuntu-tweak-is-stopped.html
<AlanBell> mhall119: ok, so I will bite, tell me about the super sekrit projects and how I get involved :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: I don't know what projects are going to be worked on, but I'll add you to my list of interested people for when I do
<mhall119> AlanBell: can you tell me what areas you're interested in and what skills you have in those areas?
<akgraner> hahahaha
<popey> mhall119, I too would like to work on something on my own time. add me to the list please! :D
<AlanBell> mhall119: well I am probably best at the analytical data crunching thing, but what I want to do is make sure that random stuff doesn't go "tada!" before someone has at least contemplated the impact on orca
<mhall119> popey: I dunno, can you be trusted?
<popey> Absolutely not!
<czajkowski> hmm my accessibilyt logo thingy never appeared
<czajkowski> didnt know it was meant to be on by default on 12.10
<AlanBell> it isn't
<popey> its not
<AlanBell> there is a kind of broken indicator that you can activate and doesn't do much
<AlanBell> accessibility on all the time is a low level GTK thing, not a visible thing (and I am not sure if we have it yet)
<czajkowski> ah
<AlanBell> orca and onboard are installed by default as always
<AlanBell> there is a really good accessibility indicator in Gnome Shell
<mhall119> AlanBell: can you convert it to an AppIndicator for Unity?
<AlanBell> (Gnome Shell is only slightly more accessible than Unity)
<AlanBell> although in Gnome Shell you can actually navigate the application icons reliably and run stuff you want to run
<AlanBell> mhall119: dunno if it is convertable as such, but an indicator that does accessibility stuff would be plausible
<AlanBell> onboard does an indicator (dunno if it is an indicator or a tray icon)
<AlanBell> I guess all the accessibility applications should publish stuff into one indicator
<mhall119> AlanBell: oh, interesting idea
<mhall119> like the messaging and sound menus do
<AlanBell> yeah, like that
<AlanBell> or you get indicator proliferation, like systray icons
<AlanBell> owncloud, U1, dropbox, sparkleshare should all share an indicator
<jbicha> sabdfl's becoming quite a blogger, 3 posts in 3 days :)
<IdleOne> mhall119: I would be interested in helping out in non-developer capacity.
<IdleOne> Don't know exactly how that would work to be honest but if there is anything I can do please let me know.
<mhall119> IdleOne: right now I'm just collecting information on interested people
<IdleOne> mhall119: sounds good, add me to the list please :)
<mhall119> IdleOne: can you PM me your full name, launchpad nick, areas of interest (Mark mentioned some in his original post), and what skills and knowledge you have for that area
<IdleOne> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<dholbach> jono, hola muchacho
<jono> dholbach, howdy!
<mhall119> morning
<jono> dholbach, jcastro_, balloons, mhall119, dpm setting it up now
<dpm> ok
<balloons> how-dee!
<jono> dholbach, jcastro_, balloons, mhall119, dpm invite sent
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3173e7746dced52797f6a2212dd76878f65ab518?hl=de#
<balloons> this is awesome! http://www.virtualapple.org/J_oregontraildisk.html
<balloons> who remember oregon trail?
 * czajkowski stabs java plugin 
<balloons> czajkowski, try http://www.virtualapple.org/oregontraildisk.html :-)
<dpm> jono, trying to get in, I think the g+ webapp broke hangouts for me
<dpm> brb, exiting the session
<daker> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/czXSh.png now the social counters show where the audience resides :)
<mhall119> daker: wow, what happened?
<daker> buzz buzz buzz :)
<daker> mhall119: i think they should put the FB page instead of the website
<czajkowski> daker: what page are you referring to ?
<daker> the like button
<AlanBell> daker: on what page did that screenshot come from?
<daker> ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> so it did :)
<czajkowski> daker: still not sure what FB page you are referring to ?
<daker> the like button have to point to https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux and not ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> another Ububntu page on fb :o
<czajkowski> *ubuntu
<daker> what ?
<daker> it's not the official ?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I head out into the weekend
<dholbach> have a good one everybody
<dholbach> big hugs
<daker> a+
<dholbach> a+ mon ami :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodle pip
<dholbach> daker, or ليلة سعيدة
<dholbach> :)
<daker> hah
<dholbach> bye :)
<IdleOne> a+ tard always looks like an insult to me lol
<daker> à plutard IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> j'vais pas nul part
<IdleOne> merci quand meme :)
<daker> hah
<philballew> mhall119, so mark told us all to ping you to get on "the list?" Seems like you might get pinged a lot.
<mhall119> philballew: a fair amount, yes
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> I feel like Santa Claus, making my list
<philballew> well add me to the list of people wanting to be inside the "circle of trust"
<mhall119> philballew: can you PM me your full name, launchpad nick, areas of interest (Mark mentioned some in his original post), and what skills and knowledge you have for that area
<philballew> sure.
<mhall119> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: is testing of those features included as an area of interest?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: there's no clear definition of what is and isn't at this point, if you're interested PM me the above info and I'll add you
<doctormo-pastor> hey everyone
<mhall119> pastor-mo?
<jbicha> Rev. Dr. Mo?
<doctormo-pastor> jbicha: Of course my son!
<akgraner> and QT 4 people around  - I need to install and compile it - and I am a bit lost (or actually a bit nervous so I have some questions) :-(
<akgraner> s/and/any
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-20
<bkerensa> akgraner: sure
<bkerensa> akgraner: what do you need to know?
<akgraner> bkerensa, so...are in you in the news team channel - let's move this there since it's about creating an ebook version of UWN
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa>  Can I get a RT? https://twitter.com/bkerensa/status/259457124705382401
<cprofitt> bkerensa: RT done
<bkerensa> cprofitt: thx
<cprofitt> I did some work with them a while back
<daker> mhall119: a small bug on summit http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/attend_meeting/21213/
<daker> "If you feel that your participation is required for this topic, please contact David Planella or David Planella, otherwise, please select one of the options above."
<JoseeAntonioR> would a "if drafter = track lead then show track lead, else show drafter, track lead" work?
<daker> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check if I can do that
<JoseeAntonioR> one sec
<mhall119> daker: thanks for spotting that
<daker> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: can you please report the bug?
<daker> sure one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: how can I get a blueprint ID?
<JoseeAntonioR> plus, I'm getting an error here: http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/openid/login/?next=/
<daker> bug #1069174
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1069174 in Summit "Display only the track lead if the he is also the drafter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069174
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: we get them from the Launchpad import, it's part of the XML
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: bug #1050947 has been fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050947 in Summit "Traceback from logging into Summit" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050947
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: can you please review my MP? So I can just re-branch
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: around?
<daker> sure
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: do you think you can login at summit.joseeantonior.com and help me test in a sec?
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: logged
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<daker> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: think you can create a meeting?
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: the Actions box is empty
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, one sec
<daker> li.propose {
<daker> display: none;
<daker> }
<JoseeAntonioR> what about now?
<JoseeAntonioR> or give me a sec
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/meeting/3/meeting-test-by-daker/
<JoseeAntonioR> let's confirm
<mhall119> bkerensa: how active us the Oregon loco team IRC channel?
<mhall119> I have a friend up there trying Ubuntu for the first time, might need some tech support
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, bug solved, let me push the branch
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: done a MP to fix the bug daker just spotted
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: link?
<JoseeAntonioR> https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1069174-fix/+merge/130682
<mhall119> nvm, got it in email
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: should that use a double-equal?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, not sure about that
<JoseeAntonioR> but it works with one equal
<JoseeAntonioR> I can test that if you want
<mhall119> does it display both names when they are different?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, it does
<JoseeAntonioR> http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/attend_meeting/3/ and http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/attend_meeting/1/ prove that
<mhall119> hmm, I can't see because it doesn't have me listed as attending
<JoseeAntonioR> login and i'll take care of that in a sec
<JoseeAntonioR> does it work now?
<mhall119> yup, looks good
<mhall119> approved
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks
<daker> mhall119: drafter and approver are "Attendee" instance, right ?
<JoseeAntonioR> right
<daker> but i don't see name attribute here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/models/attendeemodel.py#L35
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, well, in the admin page, when you see the atendee list, it displays user, email, first name, and last name
<daker> yes those are the User attributes
<daker> for me it will be :
<daker> {% if meeting.drafter.user.username = meeting.approver.user.username %}
<daker> right mhall119 ?
<JoseeAntonioR> don't think so, as that would display "please contact daker or joseeantonior" instead of "please contact Adnane Belmadiaf or José Antonio Rey"
<daker> ah ok ok name attribute is there https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/models/attendeemodel.py#L134
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<daker> so it's correct
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: you don't have to set bug to "Fixed commited", once someone approves you MP, tarmac which is a small bot we use will merge your code and mark the bug to "Fixed commited" automatically
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, cool!
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<daker> but tarmac needs you to fill the "commit message" in your MP
<daker> go https://code.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1069174-fix/+merge/130682 and click "Set commit message"
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, doing it now
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<daker> tarmac runs every 30mins
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<doctormo-mou> Need a little help with signon code, but can't find any developers awake. Any advice?
<daker> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> you mean SSO?
<doctormo-mou> JoseeAntonioR: Not the ubuntu.com sso, but the ubuntu desktop sso, if you know what I mean.
<mhall119> doctormo-mou: Online Accounts?
<mhall119> doctormo-mou: what kind of help do you need?
<doctormo-mou> mhall119: Got a new plugin and need to debug why it doesn't work with OAuth2, website prices two interfaces, draft10 and draft15
<doctormo-mou> provides*
<mhall119> I have no idea what you just said :(
<mhall119> are you trying to get an existing provider to connect?
<mhall119> or writing a new provider?
<doctormo-mou> mhall119: write a new provider
<doctormo-mou> I have the ./cc-credentials-application compiled, just need to switch on debugging somehow
<mhall119> I assume you have the API docs already then, that's really all the help I could have given
<doctormo-mou> mhall119: I have only the Qt/Nokia docs. Are they the same?
<doctormo-mou> mhall119: How would you enable debugging typically on a gnome app?
<mhall119> doctormo-mou: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/12-10/ has 3 sets of docs
<mhall119> this may be different from the original Meego APIs
<doctormo-mou> thanks for the link!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> unfortunately I don't know of any written tutorials or explaning docs for these APIs yet
<mhall119> kenvandine might, I'll ask him on Monday
<doctormo-mou> I think the key part is that I'm trying to make my provider (in vala) the same way as the existing ones are, made by mardy
<doctormo-mou> But debugging... yikes, no information anywhere about how debugging works. If I didn't know better, I'd assume these developers got this code fully formed off a tree.
<mhall119> your developer never make mistakes, don't you know?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-21
<mhall119> s/you/our/
<mhall119> better late than never :(
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: can i see your settings.py and local_settings.py please
<cjohnston> for http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> give me a second
<cjohnston> i can reproduce an error on your site thatmay help us debug
<JoseeAntonioR> what is it?
<cjohnston> ValueError at /openid/login/ when i try to login
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, yes, that's been like that since yesterday
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> we need to figiure that out
<JoseeAntonioR> http://vps.joseeantonior.com/local_settings.py
<JoseeAntonioR> and http://vps.joseeantonior.com/settings.py
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> hrm
<JoseeAntonioR> the local settings are the sample one
<cjohnston> ya
<JoseeAntonioR> let me know if there's something I can do
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: i assume django-openid-auth is installed via pip?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> want me to install again?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> i think pypi may need to be updated
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<cjohnston> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-openid-auth/0.4 the last update was more than a year ago
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/django-openid-auth 8/29 was updated to work with 1.3
<JoseeAntonioR> want me to update and try?
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> bbiaf
<mhall119> cjohnston: we have the newer one in production don't we?
<cjohnston> i dont know
<mhall119> cjohnston: JoseeAntonioR: I only have OPENID_SREG_REQUIRED_FIELDS = ['email'] in my settings
<mhall119> where are the two nicknames coming from?
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you back from vacation?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, mhall119: works now
<JoseeAntonioR> it needs the last version
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: can you run an lpupdate plese
<cjohnston> please
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: erm, how do I run it? :P
<cjohnston> manage.py lpupdate uds-r
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I got lots of errors
<cjohnston> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295834/
<cjohnston> try again? ive never seen that
<JoseeAntonioR> same errors
<cjohnston> its working for me
<JoseeAntonioR> not here
<cjohnston> are you sure your inside the virtual env
<JoseeAntonioR> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> that's why it says (summit) at the beginning
<cjohnston> kk
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: is the import url https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-r ?
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> no
<JoseeAntonioR> what's it?
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-r/+temp-meeting-export
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, it's importing all the users
<JoseeAntonioR> may take a while, though
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: what do you think should be done with the star thingy?
<cjohnston> i would like to do ajax
<JoseeAntonioR> I tried ajax with no success, maybe another person can do it, then
<JoseeAntonioR> or I can give it a shot in about ~45, when I'm done with the UWN
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-14
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> dholbach: you got a minute?
<dholbach> elfy, yep
<elfy> ta - pm
<jose> dholbach: hey, mind a quick pm?
<dholbach> jose, not at all
<bkerensa> the irony :) Ubuntu 13.10 release date is the day the U.S. reaches debt ceiling
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> still funnier that jessie freezes on guy fawkes day
<pleia2> but lenny was released on valentine's day, so fun all around for debian :)
<bkerensa> lol
 * popey squints really hard to look for the irony
<pleia2> I actually think the word we're looking for is coincidence ;)
<pleia2> maybe not re: valentine's day :P
<pleia2> (I kid, I kid, I love you debian people)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> sun is out so I concur :p
<nigelb> It's raining here.
<nigelb> elfy: somehow, I'm temporarily experiencing your weather :P
<jose> dholbach: ping, are we having the weekly webcast this week?
<dholbach> jose, I still need to confirm with Jono
<jose> hmm, well, let me know if you'll cancel it for any reason
<dholbach> we might do something on Thursday with the release, but I haven't heard back from hit yet
<dholbach> will do
<jose> thanks
<smartboyhw> dholbach, where's the code of Ubuntu Packaging Guide located? I would like to do some updates to it (e.g. the newest dh is still 9 -.-)
<smartboyhw> s/9/8/
<dholbach> smartboyhw, lp:ubuntu-packaging-guide
<dholbach> smartboyhw, if you do that kind of updates, please also add some explanation about why it might be necessary and why you might not want to use it (backporting to older releases with old debhelper, etc.)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks!
<dholbach> is anyone of the French mafia about?
<dholbach> French translations need to reviewed at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/
<dholbach> we're up to 61% completion
<dholbach> at 70% we're going to publish them
<dholbach> so we're almost there
<dholbach> and the translations are done already
<elfy> nice one
<dholbach> they just need to be reviewed
<jose> anyone from the design team here?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, it's https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-packaging-guide/update-packaging-new-software-pages/+merge/191193 if you want
<dholbach> smartboyhw, thanks!
<jose> jono: are we having the weekly update?
<jose> it's time for it right now
<jono> jose, no we need to skip it due to release week
<jose> ok then, I'll cancel everything
<jono> I thought dholbach had informed you
<jono> he said he was going to let everyone know
<jono> apologies
<jose> he said he had to confirm with you
<jose> no worries
<jose> popey: are we having an app design clinic?
<popey> jose: I'll check with katie
<jose> thanks
<bkerensa> jono: time to put all my CLS experience to use :) I'm running the first Community Building Workshop at Mozilla
<bkerensa> jono: will have to quote some bits from Art of Community
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> http://iloveubuntu.net/mass-effects-sam-hulick-created-sams-song-song-implemented-default-ubuntu-touch-sounds
<jcastro> well done!
<jose> jcastro: have a min?
<jcastro> jose, go
<jose> jcastro: at the end, are we having the shapado instance deployed?
<jcastro> at the end of what?
<jose> the conversation we had over emails
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> let me check
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> did you try the rack charm?
<jcastro> it got renamed to "rails" btw
<jose> you didn't tell me to try anything
<jose> or you did?
<jcastro> "Can we try with the rack charm? It would be a more cost-efficient solution." is my last mail from you
<jcastro> we can expense it on hpcloud or AWS if you wanna prototype
<jose> ah, by 'we' I thought you
<jose> I'll try and see what can I do, will reply to the email once I  have any results
<jose> thanks jcastro!
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> did you by any chance move the juju charm call stuff from the fridge calendar?
<jose> I did, it's on the ubuntuonair calendar
<jcastro> it needs to be on the fridge calendar
<jcastro> it broke all the invites
<jose> as I talked to the news team, the fridge calendar is used for #ubuntu-meeting
<jose> everything that's ubuntuonair is at the ubuntuonair calendar
<jcastro> ugh
<jose> I can try and fix the invites
<jcastro> no, don't touch anything please!
<jose> then, what should I do?
<jose> just leave it in there?
<jcastro> yes!
<jcastro> one calendar!
<jcastro> we don't need 453934084534 community calendars, I can barely get people to show up on time as it is!
<smartboyhw> I suggest we need a keep calm factoid for ubottu-.-
<jose> well, at the end it all shows up in the same page but with different colors :P
<jose> anyways, it'll remain on the fridge calendar
<jcastro> Only you can prevent calendar proliferation</smokey>
<jose> :P
<jcastro> it also got moved to the wrong day, which is why everyone is confused
<jose> ah, don't blame me for that, I just changed the calendar, not the time/dat
<jcastro> dholbach, hey for tommorrow's hangout, is there a URL I can send people to now?
<dholbach> jcastro, ubuntuonair.com
<jcastro> sort of like "join us tomorrow, for more info see here:"
<jcastro> thanks
<dholbach> it's not updated yet though
<jose> dholbach, jcastro: what is "tomorrow's hangout"? I have not received any emails nor there is something in the calendar
<dholbach> jose, sorry
<dholbach> jose, 16-17 UTC tomorrow, "13.10 Wrap-Up"
<jose> speakers?
<jcastro> I got an email
<jose> onair@ubuntu.com didn't
<dholbach> yeah, sorry - it was still under discussion
<dholbach> jose, Pat McGowan, Jono Bacon, Jorge Castro, Michael Hall, Thomas Strehl and myself + guests
<jose> IRC nicks?
<dholbach> pmcgowan, jono, jcastro, mhall119, thostr_, kgunn
<dholbach> sorry, missed Kevin Gunn in the first line
<jono> dholbach, what is the plan for the show?
<jono> is everyone confirmed?
<dholbach> jono, do demos or share stories for the individual teams - I mailed everyone about it a couple of times, the time was free in their calendars, so far Jorge and I have demos, I'll mail everyone again and put it into the calendars
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> dholbach, can you set up a doc where we can coordinate who is doing wha
<jono> what
<jono> thanks!
<dholbach> jono, yep, doing that now
<jono> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> jono, done
<jono> dholbach, thanks!
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> all right, got to go - dinner's on the table :)
<dholbach> see you!
<jose> jono: hey, you're having your Q&A today, right?
<jono> jose, yep
<jono> will do it at 11am Pacific
<jose> great, thanks
<jono> is that the time in the cal?
<jono> 6pm UTC
<jose> it was 12 pacific, 19 (7pm) UTC
<jose> already moved it
<jono> thanks jose
<jose> :)
<jono> jose, setting up the hangout now
<jose> great, thanks
<jose> jono: please, make sure to tell people to subscribe to us at youtube.com/ubuntuonair and follow us on twitter at twitter.com/ubuntuonair
<khildin> jono, I think the crashreport in saucy will hit the privacy discussion again. What is 'the community' doing for damage control?
<popey> khildin: we've had crash reporting enabled on the desktop for a long while now. what's the issue?
<khildin> popey, I think this video explains quite well what is happening: it seems the crashreports send more info than needed, for instance IP adresses are sent with the crashreport https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6c90W1AGls
<khildin> or better formulated: ip addresses are sent as part of the crashreport
<popey> he's wildly inaccurate
<khildin> IMO Canonical/Ubuntu community should anticipate a LOT more on these kind of things to explain why certain info is sent...
<khildin> popey, that's part of why I asked what is going to be done on damage control...
<popey> "so anything a computer does on your IP address is logged by the smart scope service"
<popey> is just wrong
<khildin> maybe he is wrong... I can't judge that... I do know the guy is a popular video blogger and a lot of bad karma is spread this way
<popey> "I don't like that data being available to the public"
<popey> it isn't
<khildin> itis available to the dev community?
<khildin> that is more or less public isn't it?
<popey> no
<popey> he (and now you) are making incorrect assumptions about who has access
<khildin> I make the assumption that the data is available for ubuntu (community)devs, is that a wrong assuption?
<popey> yes
<khildin> then to whom is the data available?
<popey> not public, not all ubuntu community devs
<Pici> every website you visit gets your ip address.
<khildin> that's turning around the answer but ok, can you explain why it is necessary to add an IP address to the _content_ of a crashreport? I mean, what extra value does it have for, for example, a rythmbox crash to add the IP address??
<popey> probably easier to read the documentation.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<khildin> Pici, what I understand is that the IP address is added to the crashreport... that is something else than getting the ip addres of a visitor on a website
<popey> You're mixing two things up here.
<khildin> probably... :)
<popey> (as a result of quidsup video blurring two things)
<popey> He showed IP address for smart scopes, he didn't say IP address went with crash reports.
<khildin> but I am confronted with a discussion about this on facebook (Dutch linux group) and there are a lot of assumptions and accusations flying around... that's why I ask here how things realy are
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartScopes1304Spec
<khildin> and what are the changes for saucy?
<popey> smart scopes weren't in 13.04
<popey> the crash reporter was
<khildin> ah.. there were postponed and didn't make it to 13.04
<popey> Correct
<khildin> clear info popey... thnx.. I will add that last link to the discussion... It states clearly what is stored and what not, what is available to 3rd parties and what not...
<popey> i left two comments on his video
<popey> quidsup makes wild speculation that stuff is available to 3rd parties
<popey> which is fine, people can make accusations, but it leads to this conversation ☻
<khildin> it is important that these kind of stories get explained... otherwise it will do a lot of harm
<khildin> I don't think it is a good thing to ignore this
<popey> I dont think we're ignoring it, by fully documenting it on the wiki ☻
<jcastro> I love it when people make stuff up!
<jcastro> popey, were you around when the people on /r/linux were claiming that we NIHed Upstart as a response to systemD?
<popey> heh
<jcastro> In shocking news today people are finding out that an internet search tool is using the _internet_ to return results
<popey> in other news, web servers have logs
<jcastro> popey, he appears to be one of your countrymen
<jcastro> therefore I blame you
<popey> heh
<popey> he's coming to the release party, I'll introduce him to Ev so he can ask questions about stuff
<jcastro> http://media.tumblr.com/906b4f6c254db98c2b8bb01b064382b2/tumblr_inline_mlxce6wTJi1qz4rgp.gif
<jcastro> see what I did there?
<popey> ☻
<bkerensa> poor popey
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-17
<jose> jono: ping
<SergioMeneses> good evening!!!
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, around?
<jcastro> dholbach, I have 4 hours to prepare iirc?
<dholbach> jcastro, 3
<dholbach> brb
<jcastro> ta
<dholbach> → lunch
<alourie> bkerensa: ping
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<jcastro> dholbach, I hope you are ready for my awesome
<jcastro> my demo will be wicked
<dpm> everyone's help in spreading the love will be appreciated -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/10/a-new-mobile-force-emerges-announcing-ubuntu-13-10-for-smartphones/ :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, G+-ing
<dpm> \o/
<smartboyhw> dpm, https://plus.google.com/113294244748214217005/posts/Pvey14wkzQf
<smartboyhw> May all of us be happy for the release:)
<dpm> everyone should be happy! \o/
 * SergioMeneses hugs dpm 
 * dpm hugs SergioMeneses
 * smartboyhw hugs both dpm and SergioMeneses 
 * dpm hugs smartboyhw back
 * elfy suspects smartboyhw is squirming 
<smartboyhw> elfy, well, I'm revising;P
<SergioMeneses> elfy, jajaja
<dpm> man, I'm just +1'ng everything on G+ today
<smartboyhw> dpm, me tooP
<smartboyhw> :P
<jcastro> dholbach, hey ninja
<jcastro> can you update ubuntuonair with the right times, etc so I can start spamming the planet to come see my demo?
<dholbach> jcastro, sure, I'll update
<dholbach> jcastro, done
<bkerensa> dholbach: happy release day
<dholbach> bkerensa, and the same to you
<popey> \o/ Windows 8.1
<bkerensa> popey: you troll us :)
<popey> Moi!?
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> popey, hey
<jcastro> popey, what laptop do you use?
<popey> BARK BARK BARK jcastro !
<popey> you know
<popey> X220
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> hey so I have an x230
<popey> so you tell me
<jcastro> do you have bluetooth on it?
<popey> repeatedly
<popey> i do
<jcastro> do you have a PS3?
<popey> i do not
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> but you could get something like this:
<jcastro> http://www.amazon.com/Playpad-Android-Bluetooth-PC-Mac-Linux/dp/B0092ZEINO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1382020893&sr=8-4&keywords=bluetooth+gamepad
<jcastro> hey so I just realized, since I am getting on a plane tomorrow
<jcastro> that if you have a controller and your laptop
<jcastro> you have a portable steam box
<jcastro> I know, common sense
<jcastro> but it never dawned on me before that I could just game on the airplane, and then when you get off have your save games SYNC TO THE CLOUD
<jcastro> popey, and I tried it yesterday, our laptop can run things like Half Life 2 Just fine!
<popey> heh
<popey> I purposely uninstalled all the games from my x220
<popey> trying to keep them only on my desktop
<popey> still have one or two on... for testing.. yeah, testing
<jcastro> well that's fine
<jcastro> because at home you can just stream them to your laptop
<jcastro> that's my plan
<jcastro> but that doesn't help wrt. being on a plane
<popey> wifi on planes.. streaming games from home...
<popey> hmmm
<jcastro> I got a new nvidia card for my windows box and I'm going to leave that one in the closet
<jcastro> to stream the windows games that won't be native on linux
<jcastro> I am all in man, craigslisted my xbox and everything
<jcastro> well, the meme this time is that there's nothing new in 13.10
<jcastro> I wish the people complaining that we keep changing things would speak up, lol
<smartboyhw> dholbach, when are we going to have ubuntu App dev week, open week, dev week, that sort of thing?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, not sure - we should plan that at the next UDS
<bkerensa> An early review of 13.10 http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/10/ubuntu-13-10-review-the-linux-os-of-the-future-remains-a-year-away/
<bkerensa> "Although Saucy Salamander offers some useful improvements, it’s a relatively thin update."
<smartboyhw> It's true.
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> well thats going to be the norm unless Canonical grows imo
<bkerensa> even foundations is doing mobile stuff
<bkerensa> which was a eye raiser
<bkerensa> "Canonical faced considerable criticism last year when it first introduced the built-in Amazon search feature. The newly expanded search system, and the manner in which it is implemented, will likely raise additional concerns."
<bkerensa> hmm idk
<elfy> give a dog a bone and it'll knaw - they never get bored with it
<bkerensa> My assumption is that Ryan thinks possible more concerns would be raised because of the addition services that can be searched versus just Amazon but I dont think that expands concerns necessarily
<elfy> my assumption is people rabbit on about something till they have something else
<elfy> bored by them
<popey> I've already seen people making assumptions about how it all works without reading the rather extensive spec.
<popey> Also conflating smart scopes and error reporting.
<elfy> I saw you seeing that
<bkerensa> popey: I saw you seeing that yesterday :)
<popey> hah
<popey> I see you!
<dholbach> jono, are you setting up the hangout and posting it on the interwebs?
<jono> dholbach, I will get it up in a few mins
<dholbach> awesome!
<jcastro> jono, hey are you going to be in this hangout?
<jono> jcastro, I am presenting it :-)
<jcastro> excellent
<jose> jono, dholbach: all set?
<jcastro> hey so for my demo, you are starting your own guitar store, and I'm going to be your infrastructure guy
<jcastro> basically just nod and play along, toss up horns on occassion
<jono> jose, setting it now
<jose> jono: let me know if I can help in any way
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f4a600e5a7b5679294cc56b340c7c8e691b43b65?authuser=0&hl=en
<jono> dholbach, can you give it to all the people on the show
<dholbach> jono, will do
<jose> dholbach: airbot is running now, all the people you mentioned yesterday should have the ability to send AirBot !q and will give the next question in the queue
<jose> all as long as they put QUESTION: in front
<jose> jono: remember to enable your lower third
<jono> jose, I can't
<jono> I am using Chromium
<jono> it doesnt work
<jose> ah, well, nvm then
<jose> jono: the link to ubuntu on air you posted to ubuntu on facebook is broken
<jose> it says ubuntonair.com instead of ubuntuonair.com
<jono> jose, fixed
<jose> thanks
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ongc9/ubuntu_on_air_demos_of_1310_features_streaming_now/
<popey> is the video supposed to be working?
<popey> "Please stand by"
<jose> popey: works now
<popey> ok
<popey> not here
<popey> -> on air
<jose> dholbach: subscribe to us, follow us on twitter
<jose> jono: would you mind if I join by the end of the hangout, so I can talk a bit about the LC on this current cycle
<jono> jose, this is focused on the 13.10 release
<jono> and what is in it
<jono> so I think we should keep it on topic there
<daker> mhall119: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/ubuntu-layouts2.html (set DEBUG to False)
<jose> well, community aside then
<jono> jose, this is just about the technology
<jono> but I think having a session in the future about the LC makes sense
<jose> yeah, got it :)
<jose> ofc, that'd be after the meeting we may have with your team
<jono> cool
<mhall119> daker: old link, where'd you get that?
<daker> mhall119: google search
<mhall119> daker: yeah, hopefully they'll update
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts2/ is the equiv
<daker> mhall119: i mean set Debug to False :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: no community contributors on the release Ubuntu on Air?
<mhall119> daker: ah, yeah, we'll do that eventually
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's the same group as our regular weekly updates
<bkerensa> mhall119: why not community contributors mixed with Canonical employees like previous releases have been since the inception of Ubuntu on Air?
<bkerensa> just saying
<mhall119> bkerensa: because this is just another edition of "Canonical people telling the community what we've been doing"
<bkerensa> mhall119: you said :)
<bkerensa> said it*
<mhall119> it's hardly a privilege having to go on-air every week and give people a status update, I wouldn't want to burden any community folks with this
<jose> maybe some of them want to do it, ask some of them? :)
<jose> it's not that difficult saying 'I'm part of this team and we've done this'
<bkerensa> mhall119:  based on PM's I have got it would seem some would have wanted to join but were not invited
<bkerensa> just saying
<mhall119> if anybody wants to we'd be happy to have them, just didn't think anybody would want to
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: please send those people to me, dholbach or jono
<mhall119> jose: for some people it is, I'm still nervous about it every time
<jose> after ubuntu on air, I'm not nervous anymore about getting on stage and talking in front of my school
<jose> :P
<mhall119> jose: lucky you, I don't think I'll ever not be nervous
<jono> bkerensa, wow, you do get a lot of PMs ;-)
<elfy> mhall119: I'm with you on that
<jono> the Ubuntu version of TMZ
<jono> lol
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> jono: troll much?
<jono> bkerensa, ironic :-)
<jono> bkerensa, the point is, we didn't specifically exclude the community
<jono> but we provided overviews of the key features in 13.10, most of which were led by the people on the hangout
<bkerensa> jono: you just chose not to invite them to something created by the community
<jono> bkerensa, define "created by the community"
<bkerensa> jono: the first Ubuntu on Air session was created by a non-canonical employee and the first release day session was also facilitated by community
<bkerensa> not your team
<bkerensa> it was the same last release
<jono> bkerensa, we are *all* in the community
<jono> Canonical people included
<bkerensa> jono: you are in the Canonical Community
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, I don't want to be rude, but I am tired of having the same discussion with yoyu
<jono> I think our positions are clear with each other :-)
<IdleOne> I believe all the people on jono's team started as non canonical employees
<dholbach> bkerensa, we put this show together very very quickly
<bkerensa> IdleOne: sure nobody is disputing that
<bkerensa> IdleOne: but I think Jono's thoughts on what community is versus most is quite different
<jose> jono: I can extend the session if you'd like
<mhall119> Ubuntu On Air is open to anybody who wants to use it for a live session about Ubuntu
<IdleOne> bkerensa: I get where you are coming from, but you could have easily went to jono and said "Hey, I'd like to come onair and talk about the release with you folks.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: I dont want to be on air
<bkerensa> IdleOne: others did ask and he said no
<bkerensa> scrollback ^
<IdleOne> perhaps there was a reason for the rejection you are not aware of?
<mhall119> bkerensa: about the release from an engineering perspective?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Your a release engineer now?
<mhall119> practically yeah, this cycle
<mhall119> everything about my update was engineering-focused
<jose> jono: wait wait wait
<jose> jono: subscribe to us at youtube.com/ubuntuonair, follow us on twitter at twitter.com/ubuntuonair
<jono> jose, oops too late
<mhall119> yes, don't forget to follow us!
<mhall119> ^^
<jono> I did mention the channel
<jcastro> man, the release was too early
<jono> jose, sorry, didnt realize you wanted me to say that
<jono> will add it at the end of each show now
<mhall119> jose: can we put links into the videos?  I see people do that all the time
<jcastro> usually we have the hangout later in the afternoon
<jcastro> you know
<jcastro> WITH BEER.
<jono> bkerensa, who asked to be on the show and I said no?
<jose> mhall119: I'll go and do that
<jose> no worries, jono
<jono> the only person was jose, who I mentioned would be off topic, and jose was cool with that
<mhall119> jose: can it be automated, or do we have to do it for each one?
<jose> mhall119: I'll have to do it manually, but it's no problem for me
<mhall119> jose: just don't want to give you more work
<mhall119> I assume you sleep at least every other week
<jcastro> I want the record to show that I didn't break the youtube link
<jose> I'll make sure to add that too :P
<jose> mhall119: I'm on 'vacation' now, so it's fun for me :)
<mhall119> man, you rock so much :)
<jono> thanks jose, many thanks for all your efforts!
<jose> no worries, I'm here to help :)
<jose> jono: hey, is there any response to the email I sent yesterday/
<jose> ?
<jono> jose, there will be
<jono> sorry, release has disrupted things
<jose> at the time/date we proposed?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/109001041694411321180/posts/67QKN6MpEpu
<jcastro> yeah so
<jcastro> that's not creepy or anything
<bkerensa> jcastro: a diehard fan
<bkerensa> jcastro: A charm scope would be cool :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: I assume patches accepted?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> well, not me, mhall, I don't do scopes
<jcastro> I also want/need a Steam scope too
<mhall119> dude, you were the one who talked me into writing them back when they were "Places" remember?
<jcastro> I am glad they didn't change the API this time
<jcastro> dude I had to go through like 3 API transitions back in the day
<mhall119> back in the day?  I went through 3 api transitions in one cycle!
<bkerensa> I have to admit I like the smart scopes
<mhall119> 12.10 -> 13.04, even though it didn't land in 13.04, partly because API kept drastically changing
<bkerensa> dpm-afk: do you have the Translations contributor list?
<bkerensa> for release notes credits
<jose> pleia2: hey, mind a PM?
<pleia2> jose: go for it
<philipballew> jono, Are you able to have a hangout for a couple minutes sometime in the next few days?
<jono> philipballew, sure
<jono> lets figure out a time now
<jono> one sec
<bkerensa> philipballew: gj
<philipballew> cool!
<jono> philipballew, 10am?
<jono> (Pacific)
<philipballew> jono, tomorrow?
<jono> philipballew, yup
<philipballew> jono, yeah, I can do 10m. It should not take that long at all.
<jono> sure!
<jono> what did you want to discuss?
<philipballew> A talk I am giving on Ubuntu in a few days and what Ubuntu stuff should be talked about/emphasized.
<jono> philipballew, ahhh perfect :-)
<jono> philipballew, thanks for taking the time to get out and speak -)
<jono> :-)
<philipballew> jono, No worries. someone has to hit the pavement
<jono> :-)
<jono> pleia2, enjoy tonight
<pleia2> jono: thanks :)
<jono> I was going to come along but my babysitter canceled :-(
<jono> and Erica is out of the country this week
<pleia2> no one has rsvped yet, so I might need to raffle the salamander to myself
<jono> pleia2, a worthy winner :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> either way, I get to eat a sandwich!
<pleia2> fine evening
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-18
<elfy> well my first reaction was - we've got all these animals kicking about and we get another goat :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<mhall119> elfy: mark has a well-known mammalian bias
<elfy> mammals or goats :D
<mhall119> we haven't had a fish yet
<mhall119> and only one reptile
<elfy> mmm - fish might be a bit fishy ...
<elfy> I preferred the mythical jackalope
<mhall119> neither insects nor arachnids
<elfy> indeed not
<mhall119> yeah, my favorites have been the jackalope, an imaginary animal that seems like it should be real, and the narwhal, a real animal that seems made up
<elfy> lol
<jose> wait, wasn't the narwhal a fish?
<jose> oh, it's a mammal
<mhall119> yup
<jono_> philipballew, all set?
<philipballew> jono_, Yeah, let me shoot you an invite.
<jono_> philipballew, thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-20
<marcoceppi> I don't mean to sound silly, but what does NIH stand for? never have I seen an acronym used so much in a single subject matter!
<marcoceppi> Not Invented Here. Awesome
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-13
<cjohnston> ty mhall119
<silverlion> cjohnston : it's your b-day, right? in that case congratz from my end too ;)
<cjohnston> yesterday was.. ty
<pleia2> aw yeah, that's my cousin \o/ http://www.revolvermag.com/news/album-of-the-week-exotype-exotype.html
<pleia2> for those of you who enjoy such things
<elfy> sounds like my brother's band
<bkerensa> kkE1984n#!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> welcome back dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> how was your holiday?
<dholbach> very nice, very relaxed :)
<dpm> cool :)
<dholbach> now I need another coffee before I dive head-first into my inbox :))
<benonsoftware> Just wondering. Has any Ubuntu members here been getting weird errors with their @ubuntu.com alias? (ie. can't get emails, bounces back to the sender)
<elfy> not here benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> Alright then. Thanks elfy
 * elfy tests with a mail to benny
<benonsoftware> Very interesting. Got the email, thanks again elfy :)
<elfy> okey doke - welcome as always :)
<benonsoftware> :)
<dpm> dholbach, there are pages in LP where I can see a package's publishing history. Do you happen to know the url for those? E.g. I'm looking for the history of language-pack-touch-en
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-touch-en/+publishinghistory
<dholbach> from pad.lv/u/language-pack-touch-en → (i) "View full publishing history"
<dpm> awesome, thanks dholbach
<dholbach> anytime
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: ello how are you keeping?
<dpm> czajkowski, life's good, busy as usual, prepping everything for next week's devices sprint in Washington. And how are you?
<czajkowski> not bad thanks keeping busy
 * dholbach relocates, bbiab
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<hggdh> pleia2: hi, do you have a position for the end date on nominations for the IRCC?
<pleia2> hggdh: oof, let's just call it October 31st
<pleia2> release time is crazy times, so that gives folks a few days after that
<hggdh> pleia2: ack, will spread the word
<hggdh> done
<pleia2> thanks :) sorry for the delay
<hggdh> heh, no probs :-)
<pleia2> openstack release tomorrow \o/ busy times
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-16
<bkerensa> pleia2: hopefully that menu will work... We should have beer and wine and other beverages
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates, bbiab
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow?
<dholbach> !
<dholbach> :)
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa back :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-17
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi pleia2
<elfy> good morning
<silverlion> elfy : o/
<elfy> hi silverlion
<silverlion> another friday ... another home-office day :D
<elfy> another day off for me ;)
<elfy> weekend starts on Thursday
<silverlion> elfy : :P
 * silverlion needs to reboot ... be back 
<silverlion> re
<dholbach> relocating, bbiab
<silverlion> dholbach : all the best
<dholbach> all rightie - calling it a day a bit earlier today - have a great weekend everonye. dpm, mhall119|vacatio, popey, balloons (and others): see you Sunday evening. :)
<silverlion> dholbach, u2 man. and best of luck for the moving
<dholbach> I think it was balloons who was going to move. :)
<dholbach> but yeah, have a great WE!
<dpm> see you dholbach!
<dholbach> see you!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-19
<elfy> evening silverlion
<silverlion> elfy, hey there
<elfy> silverlion: how's the weekend been treating you
<silverlion> elfy, kept me busy
<silverlion> just reviewing one last article before midnight and then I'll start watching tutorials ;)
<elfy> I'll be snoring by then ;)
<silverlion> elfy, do what ever you have to :p
<elfy> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey: do you know if the people on https://trello.com/c/A5O5LQHB/6-add-track-leads are already confirmed?
<dholbach> because from the looks of it Cloud and Show&Tell are good to go
<dpm> dholbach, they're not, I just added them as an initial suggestion during the call on Friday
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> davidcalle confirmed he'd be on show & tell, though
<dholbach> <3
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> and you're up for Community? :)
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> that's 3 track leads right there :)
<dholbach> I'll confirm myself as well :)
<dpm> cool :)
<dholbach> popey, can I note you down as track lead for App Development? :)
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, I also added https://trello.com/c/Lo7zw5Xf/35-update-content-on-uds-u-c
<dholbach> it's not a lot of work though
<dholbach> I'll add a card for the wiki pages too
<dholbach> or maybe we can drop the wiki pages and make them redirect?
<dholbach> if we merge it into summit already....?
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey :)
<dholbach> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, IS just told me they were about to add a new firewall rule to d.u.c -> myapps api
<dholbach> awesome!
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: I updated all wiki pages - the one I was unsure about was: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Plenaries
<popey> Morning from London.
<dholbach> dpm, can you please take a look at the mail about the t-shirt designs?
<dholbach> hey popey
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> mhall119, would you be willing to be track lead on the convergence track?
<mhall119> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<czajkowski> mhall119: aloha
<czajkowski> mhall119: things I've found out today, not all US states are off but Florida is
<jcastro> dholbach: I'll start the UOS bits when I get back tomorrow
<jcastro> been on the road
<mhall119> czajkowski: not this Floridian
<dholbach> jcastro, sure... do you already know if you're going to be a tracklead or do you need to think about it some more?
<dholbach> dpm, hello hello? :)
<dpm> dholbach, you noticed it, I just didn't want to talk to you anymore :)
<dpm> I thought I was subtle enough
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> nothing new :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12763819/ looks like it's a step in the right direction :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, on my end, I've tested the menu generation, it basically creates a map of a md file, and uses h1 and h2 titles to generate a menu in a div on the left side
<dholbach> the importer still messes stuff up, but less now :)
<dholbach> woah
<davidcalle> dholbach, but... why would you select drafts?
 * dholbach programmes to machines to print more "David Callé for president!" stickers
<dholbach> davidcalle, the other one didn't have any effect - it looks like right now it does the right thing
<dholbach> or... well, more of a right thing
<dholbach> a righter thing
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm
<davidcalle> :)
<mhall119> it does the righter thing less wrongly
<dholbach> I still don't get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12763777/
<dholbach> all of the articles are published
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: are you calling the Page.publish() method at any time? If not, you might want to try and see if that does the whole draft/published song and dance for you
<dholbach> some are publisher_is_draft=true though
<dholbach> mhall119, it is
<davidcalle> I imagine it differentiates between "draft" and "public draft" (what's just been created as a draft VS what's available to other people allowed to see drafts)
<dholbach> mh, ok
<davidcalle> Or maybe not
<mhall119> davidcalle: I don't think so
<mhall119> I think everybody sees the same "draft"
<davidcalle> Then, "published" means "published once"
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach, dpm, if you have a moment and a phone on rc-proposed (not sure if that's needed, but just in case), please test the silo-020. It allows scopes refreshing by applying a diff and not reloading the whole content :-O
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<wxl> hey folks. quick question: i hear msm has left canonical??? who's the main contact for community donations now?
<wxl> i'm actually trying, as my LoCo Team Leader, to help organize several members of our team to go to an event than I can't make it to
<pleia2> I think dholbach said it was Stefanie, wxl I can /msg you contact info
<pleia2> wxl: did you submit a request and not hear back, or...?
<pleia2> wxl: ah, the bottom of the funding page says Claire: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<pleia2> so I'd start there :)
<wxl> pleia2: thanks for pointing out the obvious. i need to have a good contact because this event is right around the corner!
<pleia2> the contact was updated recently upon the departure of msm (there was a bug report) so that should be the correct one now
<pleia2> can also poke mhall119 if you need, they're the folks that review the requests, even if claire and others handle logistics
<popey> pleia2: correct, clan (Claire) is the right contact, although first port of call is applying through the website
<popey> wxl: ^
<wxl> right right. already done in my case. thanks popey
<popey> super
<wxl> if mhall119 is the one that does the review, i guess he's the person i need to harass. consider yourself harassed, sir. i need to check on the community donations requests for Ubuntu Oregon LoCo @ SeaGL
<popey> its not just mhall119, it's the entire team
<wxl> oh well, perhaps he can speak for them
<popey> We review them on a wednesday afternoon
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> oh oh ok
<popey> s/them/us/ :)
<wxl> i'll wait until wed then :)
<popey> kk
<wxl> i just sent an email to stephanie to clarify her role in the whole thing
<wxl> you'll have been cc'd of course
<wxl> nice to have things down officially in writing :)
<popey> uh, why?
<popey> I just explained it's Clare, not Stephanie.
<popey> *Claire
<wxl> popey: because i'm trying to figure out how Stephanie got involved at all in this whole thing. if you read the email, the question is more about why she's getting involved when Claire appears to be the contact. perhaps she is somehow peripherally involved? just seeking clarity. also, it will ensure that the LoCo request the LC is dealing with gets properly routed.
<popey> I don't have the email wxl
<wxl> sent to CC popey. may be held up in moderation
<popey> wxl: to clarify donation requests sent via the form go to a spreadsheet which the community team reviews on a wednesday afternoon. We +1 / -1 / 0 / ask for more info. Claire then goes through them after we have done that, to get in contact with the person doing the request.
<popey> wxl: Claire will do the actual movement of money / paperwork / ordering of items. The Community team is the reviewer, she's the do-er :)
<wxl> popey: so as far as you know, stephanie doesn't even have a peripheral involvement in it?
<popey> wxl: Well, Stephanie works for Canonical and may have some involvement. By primarily it's Community Team & Claire. as previously it was Community Team & msm.
<popey> wxl: Stephanie may well get involved if there's some work she could do to help Claire / us out.
<wxl> popey: so that all makes sense to me. i'll redirect this LC inquiry at Claire then, or at least include her in it
<popey> wxl: maybe I can answer your inquiry? :)
<wxl> popey: they're looking for a tracking number on the donation request, so perhaps Claire would be ideal
<popey> wxl: Has the request been approved and sent yet?
<wxl> popey: not quite sure. let me check the logs
<popey> wxl: Which team? Who made the request?
<wxl> popey: George Christofis, Ubuntu Greece for Fosscomm 2015
<wxl> sorry if i seem a bit distracted. doing php updates on the work webserver. ugh.
<popey> wxl: I see no requests under that name, I see one under your name.
<wxl> well i did just submit mine this weekend
<wxl> so that's kind of freaky
<popey> computers are fast like that :)
<wxl> popey: George sent his request to us 7 October and said he had put the request through a couple days before that
<wxl> Fosscomm is 6-8 November, so there's a wee bit of time there
<wxl> popey: my event is this month!
<wxl> popey: fwiw George's email is geochr22 at gmail
<popey> hmmm
<popey> let me look
<wxl> hm he didn't use the community donations form, popey
<wxl> that may be the problem
<wxl> he used:
<wxl> https://forms.canonical.com/locopack/
<wxl> and https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<popey> ah, that's different!
<popey> I don't know where those go. Sorry. You asked about the community donations.
<wxl> *MINE* were sent through the normal community donations form. even though i did ask for a little swag box, i also need to get travel and accomodations covered.
<popey> That's the one I know.
<popey> Sorry, dunno about the loco ones.
<wxl> well that's problematic
<popey> Why?
<popey> Me not knowing something isn't a problem :)
<wxl> heheh no :)
<popey> Just means it's someone elses problem :)
<wxl> but we may have to deprecate those forms if we don't know whose problem they are
<wxl> maybe that's why stephanie got involved
<popey> No, lets not get ahead of ourselves
<popey> I just said I don't know where they go, not 'lets nuke them from orbit'
<wxl> i was more thinking out loud than making suggestions, sorry :)
<popey> I recommend we have this conversation tomorrow, when dpm/m hall119 etc are around then.
 * wxl nods
<czajkowski> nuking is so not PC :)
<wxl> yes, deprecating has a nice ring to it XD
<mhall119> wxl: I'd much rather revive the LoCo DVD program, rather than nuke it
<wxl> mhall119: yeah like i said, just talking out loud. i think having the separate forms makes a lot of sense. assuming people other than the people involved in the community donations are responsible for those (maybe the loco council?), that would reduce the strain on the community team
<wxl> mhall119: is anyone responsible for them at present?
<mhall119> the LoCo council is responsible for verifying teams, any verified team should be approved to get DVDs
<mhall119> I suspect that msm just didn't remember this program when she was assigning her tasks to clan and stephanie
 * mhall119 is assuming msm handled the requested in the past anyway
<wxl> mhall119: both are mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<wxl> mhall119: it also mentions a pack for non-verified locos
<wxl> mhall119: it agrees with your notion that you must be verified to get cds
<mhall119> wxl: especially with the barrier to verified being somewhat lower than it was for approved
<wxl> mhall119: i feel that if we are going to "refresh" those programs, then we need to make sure that that page and the cda page (http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/) refer to one another
<mhall119> wxl: agreed, both should be on community.u.c too
<wxl> yep
<mhall119> kill the wiki pages
 * popey gets the nukes
<wxl> mhall119: perhaps merging them together would be best and then we can make a redirect from the originals
<wxl> popey: you mean "deprecates" XD
<wxl> mhall119: so can you coordinate with claire (clan?) and stephanie to ensure that they know about these forms and how to access the submissions and what not?
<wxl> …and/or ensure SOMEONE knows?
<wxl> mhall119: i guess for the time being, reviewing them should fall under the responsibility of the CC but i would fully support the LC doing it if that's of any value to you guys. considering the money involved, perhaps not.
<mhall119> wxl: yup, already emailing them both about the request
<wxl> thank you sir!
<mhall119> happy to help :)
<mhall119> wxl: I think it definitely belongs under the LC's responsibility
<wxl> mhall119: as i told popey, i'll come back wednesday night or thursday to check in about what's going on the with the requests that i sent in. perhaps they're purgatorially in the æther :)
<wxl> mhall119: then could you also send the LC a note about the process we would go through to review these, e.g. how would we get the requests, where would we submit them to, etc?
<mhall119> wxl: I don't think the LC needs to review individual requests, just verify the teams on a regular basis like you already do
<mhall119> I can't think of a reason why a verified team *shouldn't* get DVDs if they request them, can you?
<wxl> mhall119: certainly not
<mhall119> well, one reason I cna think of is if that team's country is likely to hold them in customs, we've had that problem with a few
<mhall119> but that's not something for the LC to approve/reject either, just a live and learn thing
 * mhall119 hopes msm made a list of those countries
<wxl> mhall119: we should keep a running list of them on that community.u.c page
<mhall119> good idea
<wxl> mhall119: better yet— remove the countries from the country list or create an OnClick that pops up a notification that we cannot ship to that country due to customs
<wxl> mhall119: i also think (talking about the standard community donations), that giving people an expectation as to when to expect a response would be good, too
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-13
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey hey, have a look at this draft https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/gadget-snaps/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> wow, nie!
<dholbach> nice!
<dholbach> it looks like the icon does not get loaded for me
<davidcalle> dholbach, something broken with images, but still, firewall unblocke
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dholbach> <3 <3 <3
<dholbach> I'll file a bug
<davidcalle> dholbach, the correct icon is used in the db though... Not sure what's going on :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we have a way to get logs?
<dholbach> is it maybe a permissions issue?
<dpm> davidcalle, looking good! (except for images :)
<davidcalle> dpm, minimalism!
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm: could it be that static/devportal_static/img/boards/ explicitly needs to be added to STATIC_PATHS or some other variable?
<dpm> davidcalle, once you've sorted the images, let us have a review before publishing it. The page looks great, but I'd like to discuss some minimal tweaks, and also the URL
<davidcalle> dholbach, there is (basically, it's "ask webops vanguard"), not sure about permissions, the link to the icon is right in the db, and my fallback failing is what you probably just described ^
<davidcalle> dpm, yep
<dpm> davidcalle, also I'd be perhaps good to have a paragraph intro explaining what a gadget snap is for folks new to snappy, but we can discuss this later on
<dholbach> I failed https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1505539
<davidcalle> dpm, of course, the page is just a testing one
<dpm> but it's looking awesome, looking forward to have it live!
 * dpm hugs davidcalle and dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, the good thing is - all that is shown on the page comes from a single plugin, so adding some text above it should be no problem :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks for failing it ;)
<dholbach> yeah, I know
 * dholbach gets another coffee :)
 * davidcalle gets coffee as well!
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach
<Guruboy> kinda excited with this
<Guruboy> when is the launch?
<dpm> dholbach, popey, davidcalle, mhall119 and all, would you mind resharing the info about the Q&A today with Erle Robotics? I think it will be a good one, really looking forward to it :)
<davidcalle> dpm, indeed :)
<dpm> \o/
 * davidcalle quick lunch
<dholbach> enjoy
<davidcalle> dpm, I hope they'll have the same demo they did last week : the bot listens for tweets containing commands and moves accordingly in their office, streaming its cam to youtube via snappy.
<davidcalle> dholbach, ty :)
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, that's what they told me they'd do :)
<davidcalle> :D
<dpm> davidcalle, so everyone prepare their tweets :)
<Dragos> Hi.
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<Dragos> Popey are u a dev
<popey> Dragos: not sure I'd call myself a dev :)
<Dragos> Why
<Dragos> Who is a dev
<popey> Dragos: lots of people :)
<dholbach> dpm, I think we should change ubuntuonair.com to point to u-on-air
 * dholbach does that real quick
<dholbach> sorry, I meant the IRC channel
<dpm> ah, thanks dholbach, I had forgotten we had changed it for the UOS org call
<dholbach> fixed :)
<dholbach> jcastro, did you get a chance to ping the Cloud world about track leading and stuff?
<jcastro> no, I just got back to work today
<dholbach> jose already ageed to be tracklead on Thursday - he can't do it on the other days
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> so if we had two more trackleads that'd probably be good
<dholbach> thanks a bunch!
<jcastro> when does it start again offhand?
<dholbach> 3-5 Nov
<jcastro> ack
<jcastro> oh so I have plenty of time whew
<dholbach> so getting track leads together this week would be good
<dholbach> and send another ping to everyone to get sessions in
<dholbach> mhall119, can we update https://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/ to say 1511 instead of 1505?
<mhall119> dholbach: http://summit.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> oh wow, we moved stuff to summit already?
<dholbach> maybe we can also replace 2pm and 8pm on http://summit.ubuntu.com/ to say 14:00 and 20:00?
<dholbach> for example in Germany "am" and "pm" aren't widely understood
<dholbach> you can say something like "2 in the morning" or "2 in the afternoon"
<dholbach> but I think "hh:mm" is more universal
<popey> +1
<popey> 24hr clock ftw
<czajkowski> +1  and havinbg UTC beside it
<czajkowski> amkes life a lot easier
<czajkowski> pesky timezones
<mhall119> dholbach: sure, that's just the default django/template output for datetimes, but I can change it
<dholbach> ah ok
<justCarakas> live o/
<justCarakas> QUESTION will we be able to control the spider with Mycroft :D
<justCarakas> sound quality is not optimal, the volume is in waves
<vmayoral> https://www.youtube.com/c/ErleRobotics/live
<vmayoral> https://twitter.com/ErleRobotics/status/652144692591652864
<dpm> everyone who's joined for the Q&A, we've got the wrong IRC channel on the ubuntuonair page, but we'll be watching both channels
<dpm> the actual channel should be #ubuntu-on-air
<dholbach> all right.. need to run - see you all tomorrrow again!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-14
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> o/
<popey> yo
<dholbach> salut davidcalle, yesterday with the webops you said that we'd need another staging deployment - do you know what still needs to be done there?
<davidcalle> dholbach, salut, staging is broken again (when devportal inits its db), I'd like mhall119 to try today if he has time
<davidcalle> mhall119, more specifically, at the initdb step : "django.db.utils.ProgrammingError: no schema has been selected to create in"
<davidcalle> mhall119, with the prod branch
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> could that be an issue with how the db is created in the beginning?
<dholbach> according to https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27647235/migrate-django-app-from-heroku-to-linux-server this could fix it: "CREATE SCHEMA public;"
<mhall119> davidcalle: that sounds like problem with the postgresql charm
<mhall119> it should create the schema automatically and send it to the wsgi-app charm
<dholbach> or if we use a different schema, then use something like: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/31346655/django-and-postgresql-testing-schema?
<dholbach> I never used a postgres schema, so I'm probably not a lot of help O:-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, seen this, but I'm not sure it applies in our juju-with-env-variables-all-over-the-place context, also I don't think I can run commands in the dbshell when talkint to it via juju
<davidcalle> talking*
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok..... I wasn't sure if (in whatever way we set up the db) a "CREATE SCHEMA <..........>" could be injected. :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, thibaut would like to test an analytics framework for tracking snappy links and clicks, do you think we can cowboy it on the prod site and add some js to the header?
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, on a related note, caio is looking into the current staging issue
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'm not sure what you're asking
<dholbach> great!
<davidcalle> mhall119, to ask a webop to make a change to the website_base template, in prod.
<mhall119> we shouldn't do that, and I doubt they would agree to it anyway
<mhall119> davidcalle: what new framework does he want to use and why?
<davidcalle> mhall119, I agree it's a terrible idea, wanted your confirmation. It's https://heapanalytics.com/ , the main goal is to track click on download links on the snappy get started page (and general navigation patterns in the snappy area)
<mhall119> davidcalle: and he can't get that from google analytics?
<davidcalle> mhall119, he would need to add js to links themselves, which is not possible with Django CMS.
<davidcalle> mhall119, for a bit more context: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1504487
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1504487 in developer-ubuntu-com "The site needs a link tracking solution" [High,New]
<mhall119> oh, for tracking off-site links, I see
<mhall119> davidcalle: so I'm all in favor of doing this, but we should do it properly
<mhall119> maybe even sub-class the Django CMS "Link" plugin to something like "TrackedLink" that has a custom template that adds the needed javascript when it's clicked
<mhall119> you can test it out in staging if you want, but we shouldn't cowboy thigns in production
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: how is the markdown importer work going, have you found the cause of the problems yet?
<dholbach> no - I still feel like I'm fishing in the dark
<mhall119> dholbach: let's schedule a call tomorrow to go through it
<dholbach> tomorrow won't work for me
<mhall119> dholbach: after the team call today work for you?
 * mhall119 forgot you're out tomorrow
<dholbach> no, I'll have to run to drive down to Bavaria
<dholbach> but I think I can start working on a smaller test-case, so I can maybe ask on an upstream list?
<mhall119> dholbach: ok, let's regroup on Monday then, and in the mean time I'll try and work on it on my own
<dholbach> or Friday
<mhall119> dholbach: try the django-cms community (not sure what medium they use most) as they were eager to help us in the past
<dholbach> cool
<mhall119> I'm going to be out Friday, swapping it for Monday
<dholbach> ok ok
<dholbach> I'll keep you posted
<mhall119> thanks
<dholbach> brb
<davidcalle> mhall119, do you think we could change RawHTML to not strip js? Would this solution work for you?
<mhall119> it shouldn't strip anything
<popey> TEAM MEATING!
<Pici> mm... meat
<Pici> (also weird, because my team meeting at work is right now too)
<davidcalle> mhall119, it does :(
<davidcalle> omw
 * dholbach runs - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> or Friday
<dholbach> bye!
<jcastro> czajkowski: heya
<jcastro> what's the TLDR on ubuntu booths @ FOSDEM?
<popey> have you applied?
<popey> jcastro: we need to co-ordinate (cc dpm) as I think we also want a stand - makes sense to have pooled resources
<popey> jcastro: didrocks tells me registration for stands isn't open yet
<jcastro> he is correct, it is not open
<jcastro> but my team would like in on it as well, do I mail all of you or just dpm?
 * davidcalle drives home, have a nice eod all o/
<popey> just dpm
<jcastro> ack
<czajkowski> jcastro: howdy
<czajkowski> so booths are a lottery folks
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> just a heads up
<czajkowski> usually given to community Vs orgs
 * jcastro nods
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-15
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> dpm, hola, are you joining the scopes call this afternoon?
<dpm> davidcalle, morning! Yes, I am
<davidcalle> Cool :)
<davidcalle> dpm, I'm going to propose a date for the contest: a week after the UOS, this way we'll be able to have a session on JS scopes and people will have time to experiment with it.
<dpm> davidcalle, sounds like a great idea. We could also have some additional workshops at UOS
<davidcalle> dpm, +1
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> dholbach: Hey Daniel, just so you know, I can help with other days, but I can only *stream* on Thursday
<jono> dpm, ready when you are
<jono> dpm, as in, when the call wraps
<dpm> jono, will be ready in a few
<jono> dpm, cool
<wxl> sigh, jose asked us to post the call for nominations as he is without mobile data
<wxl> so i've copied http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/09/18/call-for-nominations-to-the-loco-council-3/
<wxl> when should i consider the nominations closed?
<mhall119> thanks wxl
<wxl> np mhall119
<mhall119> wxl: sometime after the first of Nov. should be enough time
<mhall119> Nov 5 would give 3 weeks for nominations
<wxl> ok i set the week earlier mhall119
<mhall119> that's fine too
<wxl> we can always extend
<mhall119> hopefully we get enough nominations that we don't have to
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> ok it's officially on the fridge
<wxl> not sure why it doesn't auto post to the fridge
<mhall119> I see it
<mhall119> thanks again wxl
<wxl> yeah jose did it himself
<wxl> that's what i mean. i'm going to see if i can't set it up to auto post with the planet ubuntu tag
<wxl> hey guys, did you see my requests yet?
<mhall119> wxl: we got the spreadsheet mixed up and didn't see them yesterday, if it's urgent I'll email the team and hve them review it before our next call
<wxl> mhall119: well, the evend is the 23rd, so yeah it's kind of urgent.
<mhall119> wxl: ok, I'll email them
<wxl> thx mhall119
<mhall119> wxl: sent, I'll ping clan once the voting is done
<wxl> thank you mhall119
<mhall119> no problem
<wxl> btw mhall119 the most urgent thing will be getting the swag bag sent. and i think i need to change the address. please have clan talk to me about that.
<wxl> mhall119: there is another member of the loco that is planning on going, so if we could cut him a little cream off the top to cover gas money that would be cool, too XD
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-16
<mhall119> wxl: is he an Ubuntu member?
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> dholbach, hen man
<dholbach> hen man? :)
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<philipballew> shoot, I typed that and wanted to say hey dholbach
<dholbach> thought so :)
<philipballew> apparently I have a subconscious love for chickens
<dholbach> hehe
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, popey, fyi, I'm starting on social media figures
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle, popey: do you guys still need anything from me?
<davidcalle> dholbach, always :D
 * dholbach awaits details
<dpm> dholbach, I think I'm fine, yesterday was a bit of a distractive day with the security incident, but will definitely ping you if I need something :)
<dholbach> ok, cool
<davidcalle> dholbach, nothing for me as well :)
<dholbach> it's snowing here in Bavaria - it's the wet kind of snow, but still: it's mid October!
<dpm> oh wow
<davidcalle> dholbach, o_O
<davidcalle> dpm, done with social stats
 * davidcalle notes that we are missing identi.ca figures
 * dpm hasn't heard that name mentioned in 5 years
<philipballew> maybe you guys need a Myspace and Diaspora page while you are at it.
<dpm> a My...what!??? :)
 * dholbach goes and tends to his tamagotchi
<dholbach> brb
<popey>  :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, new twist in the md-import story: in my simple test-case imported articles end up in the wrong place in the tree structure no matter if it's sqlite or postgres
 * davidcalle jumps out the window
<dholbach> I'll play around with it a bit more, then write up instructions along with test-case and push up a branch which outputs some more debug info
<dholbach> davidcalle, I feel like this is going to be a much more fixable problem than having to figure out why sqlite and postgres behave differently :)
 * davidcalle comes back with a kebab
<davidcalle> dholbach, looking forward to trying it, do you think our approach needs to be changed or we'll be able to fix the current design?
<dholbach> I could imagine that it's a matter of doing it wrong
<dholbach> unfortunately there are not too many examples of the cms.api.create_page() usage (or messing around with the tree structure)
<dholbach> davidcalle, and nice trick jumping out of the window just to return with a kebab
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've looked into the cms source to understand it, but it ended up being quite intricate (you know how django is with long-distance imports and a lot of files involved)
<dholbach> yes
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm actually going to grab a real one now :) brb
<dholbach> enjoy!
<jcastro> hey dpm
<jcastro> did you get my mail wrt fosdem/cfgmgmtcamp?
<dpm> jcastro, hey
<dpm> sorry, I did, but I haven't had the chance to look at it yet
<jcastro> oh ok, just making sure you got it
<jcastro> it's still 107+ days out, so no worries
<dpm> jcastro, can it wait until Monday, or is this something you need me to look at today? I don't want to be a blocker
<jcastro> I am not blocking on anything
<dpm> ok, cool
<jcastro> I was just making sure it's on your radar at some point
<jcastro> however if you guys get slammed I need to do fosdem anyway so I can help lead the planning if you'd like
<dpm> yes, it is, I'm all over events atm :)
<dpm> it might be good to catch up on it next Wed on the team call then
<jcastro> nod
<dpm> are you on the road next week?
<jcastro> nope, back to normalcy until the end of the year
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> so I'll look at it before and we can then discuss the details and look at events in the team call
<jcastro> yeah I have a call with the events planner on Monday so by wed I should know what's going on.
<dpm> great
<dpm> dholbach, popey, davidcalle, unless I'm missing something, I haven't seen much of a media reaction re: the security incident, have you?
<dholbach> no, not up until now
<popey> no
<davidcalle> Same
<popey> i think the fact that the number of affected users was so small, and we dropped it from the store so rapidly, really helped us
<popey> but if the app had been named "WhatsApp" we would have probably had more issues
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm back to where I was earlier - it breaks postgres and sqlite is fine
<dholbach> sorry for the confusion earlier
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh
<dholbach> I had a couple of test environments open - I guess I was looking at the wrong thing
<davidcalle> dholbach, so I guess the difference comes from the way django interacts with db types, or the way/order the db processes commands
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1506861
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1506861 in developer-ubuntu-com "Markdown article importer messes up article tree" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> davidcalle, I was thinking that if somebody confirmed the test case and it all made generally made sense, I'd ask upstream for help
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think I'm going crazy
<dholbach> ah, no
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach>  /o\
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm...
<davidcalle> (I'm trying to test it, but my mouse cursor has suddenly disappeared)
<davidcalle> (not your fault)
<davidcalle> (maybe)
<davidcalle> :p
<popey> dpm: dholbach http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Auch-Ubuntu-Phone-hat-seine-Sicherheitsluecken-2849370.html just went live
<popey> i can't read that foreign tho
<dholbach> it states the facts, no judgement or anything
<dholbach> but the title says "Ubuntu Phone also has its security holes"
<popey> the usual heise way
<popey> well, it did
<dpm> ah, thanks popey for the heads up
<popey> np
<dholbach> davidcalle, sorry - had to update the instructions again - let me know which problem you're seeing :)
 * davidcalle gives up on mouse cursor, restarts session
<dholbach> I promise - I didn't steal davidcalle's mouse cursor!
<dholbach> davidcalle, it wasn't me!
<davidcalle> :)
<popey> I am impressed at the reaction to Lukasz' mail on the phone list.
<popey> people are super positive and thankful they're getting detailed insights when things mess up
<davidcalle> popey, +1
<davidcalle> dholbach, can confirm your test case
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<dholbach> does it generally make sense?
<davidcalle> dholbach, it does
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> maybe I'll just send it off to djangocms in a bit
<davidcalle> dholbach, your script is super useful, I'm removing all the special casing done for the "current" namespace and things like hidden landing pages.
<davidcalle> And iterating with a clean db is so nice :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, on a related note, nope, these ^ are not involved in the issue
<dholbach> davidcalle, thanks a lot for confirming and helping out
<dholbach> dpm, snappy clinic for Monday is scheduled and we've got the content almost together as well :)
<dpm> great work dholbach!
<dholbach> and I'll contact the djangocms folks with a testcase in a bit too
<dpm> dholbach, do we have a URL we can point folks to? I think it'd be good to start announcing the clinic on the social media today, if the date is set
<dholbach> dpm, yes - I'm on it
<dpm> excellent
<dholbach> dpm, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/snappy-app-devel/2015-October/000400.html
<dholbach> I'll blog it too
<jose> dholbach: it's on the calendar now
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> thanks a bunch jose!
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<dpm> and thanks jose!
<jose> np :)
<jose> are those gonna be regulars?
<davidcalle> dpm, do you need anything else for the presentation?
<dpm> davidcalle, that's all for now, thanks so much
<davidcalle> dpm, cool :)
 * davidcalle drives home, ttyl all and have a nice week-end o/
<dpm> have a nice one davidcalle!
<davidcalle> Thanks :)
<dholbach> jose, yeah, but we'll have to figure out which time works best for them
<dholbach> so probably not regularly at the time yte
<dholbach> yet
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: I posted  https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1506861  with some context to https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/django-cms but it hasn't turned up there yet.......
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1506861 in developer-ubuntu-com "Markdown article importer messes up article tree" [Critical,New]
<dholbach> I'll check later on again
<dholbach> but will go offline for dinner and weekend stuff now
<dholbach> have a good one everyone!
<wxl> mhall119: not to be pesty but any luck on the community donations request?
<wxl> also, did we get enough nominations for the cc? i'd like to post a blog up somewhat in time with when the announcement of candidates goes out. anyone know when?
<czajkowski> wxl: waiting on mark to review the nominations
<wxl> czajkowski: but you do have enough nominations? or not sure?
<czajkowski> wxl: I've not counted them all I think we do but not access to my email right now as in the middle of stuff
<czajkowski> sorry
<wxl> np, czajkowski. thank you :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-17
<popey>  https://plus.google.com/+AlanPope/posts/bt3CAoTZKqJ
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-17
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<popey> hello Mister_Q
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-18
<sethj> I dunno if this is the right channel, but does sabdfl still do signed certificates for ubuntu members? I remember filling out a form when I got membership a year ago, but I never received anything.
<tsimonq2> I know, me neither
<sethj> I guess I will try filling the form out again.
<Mister_Q> sethj, I will do that too then
<sethj> Mister_Q, you also had the same problem?
<Mister_Q> yes I filled out the form but never heard back
<ahoneybun> I've never bothered
<Mister_Q> yeah but a signed certificate by sabdfl is still cool :D
<ahoneybun> I guess
<popey> Morning all
<Kilos> hi popey and all
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<popey> jose: SSO?
<svij> tsimonq2: Mister_Q: in 2014 it took half a year until I got my certificate. So I guess that might take a while
<svij> and good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<svij> is dholbach not here today?
<popey> svij: we're in The Netherlands.
<svij> ah ok
<svij> well there's a ubucon meeting today, but I cant join and have nothing new.
<popey> Not sure we'll be able to either tbh
<svij> great, so we can skip and just do next week?
<popey> yes
<dholbach> svij, I won't be able to make it to the ubucon call today as I'm at a sprint
<dholbach> is there anything important you'd like to talk about?
<svij> dholbach: nope, I'm at a conference anyway and dont have time. I already talked to popey about that, we can just skip this week and do it next tuesday.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks
<CoderEurope> Hi there is the #Ubuntu-on-air Q&A going a-head at 3pm UTC today, or not ? http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<dholbach> CoderEurope, not today
<dholbach> most of us are at a sprint right now and things are very busy there
<popey> no, i set the topic in the ubuntu on air channel
<dholbach> next week again!
<CoderEurope> dholbach: cheers thank-you for the response !
<dholbach> anytime!
<CoderEurope> perhaps you want to ammend the calendar (?)
<popey> done
 * CoderEurope is on his 3rd beers in the pub :-)
<popey> \o/
<popey> beer o'clock is best o'clock
<CoderEurope> haha silly popey.
<CoderEurope> Any I shall get of this channel because its for the community-team.
<CoderEurope> bye bye
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-19
<jose> is anyone around planning for an Ubuntu table at seagl?
<wxl> jose: yes
<jose> ok, have you already gotten in touch with the organizers?
<wxl> jose: yes
<jose> cool, I'll go ahead and order supplies
<wxl> jose: thanks :) make sure to send to the address given ahead of the event, please :)
<jose> I'll send to my hotel
<wxl> oh
<wxl> um
<jose> no need to deal with missing packages or delays
<wxl> we already put in an order
<jose> I'll contact Stefanie
<wxl> i had it set to deliver to valorie's ahead of time
<jose> oh, she'll bring it with her from the uk?
<wxl> no, the intention was to have it shipped
<wxl> but if you're bringing it from the uk, knock yourself out :)
<jose> I'm not, lemme talk to Stefanie and see
<wxl> cuz if it's being shipped, it kind of doesn't matter one way or another
<wxl> the value of shipping it to valorie is that it can be shipped immediately. there's no "too early"
<jose> same here, I can ship packages already
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-20
<popey> Good morning
<Mister_Q> o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> hows things going?
<popey> czajkowski: busy busy!
<czajkowski> popey: got hotels booked for Ubucon?
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  any idea why the Washington DC LoCo shows active but the page does not exist when you click it?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: in what? (and I suspect this is a better question for the loco council?)
<pleia2> czajkowski: do you know where are people staying for ubucon?
<knome> o hai pleia2
<pleia2> o/ knome
<czajkowski> pleia2: no that's what I was going to ask to book the same hotel
<czajkowski> I know there is one on the website that looks to be the main one
<pleia2> the website lists Unperfekthotel so I figured I'd just do that
<pleia2> it's not so expensive
<pleia2> which is good, since I'm paying ;)
<Mister_Q> pleia2 most of our ubuntufun team stays here https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/essen/essdl/hoteldetail#
<pleia2> Mister_Q: ah, good to know
<pleia2> Mister_Q: walking distance to the venue?
<Mister_Q> 8-10 minutes
<pleia2> cool
<Mister_Q> ~700m
 * pleia2 nods
<czajkowski> ah good to know
<czajkowski> will book that as an IHG member
<czajkowski> clock up my nights
<Mister_Q> cool
<ahoneybun> pleia2: in loco.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia/
<ahoneybun> on the team page it's called Ubuntu Washington LoCo
<ahoneybun> but there is also Washington, DC LoCo
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-21
<czajkowski> flights and hotel booked for UbuconEU :D
<svij> yay!
 * svij still needs to finalize the social events for ubucon eu /o\
<czajkowski> svij: you're one of the organisers right?
<svij> the main one actually, yes
<czajkowski> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-22
<belkinsa> hggdh: Can you reinvite me into the CC's channel?
<pleia2> belkinsa: you can now do it yourself with /msg chanserv invite #channel-name
<ahoneybun> knome: just found the ubuntu community wordpress theme
<ahoneybun> awesome stuff!!!
<knome> ahoneybun, thanks. if you plan on using it, don't hesitate to ping again.
<hggdh> belkinsa: you should be able to invite yourself in
<hggdh> belkinsa: /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-communitycouncil
<hggdh> belkinsa: I do not have op-powers to set you in the I list
<hggdh> (which wyou should be in already)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-23
<belkinsa> hggdh: yeah, because it doesn't let me and I told someone else how to do it without any other pieces if info.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-18
<pleia2> popey: think you can add the https://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/reports/ redirect too?
<popey> pleia2: thank you! Done!
<pleia2> ty <3
<ignoo> Hello,running ubuntu GNOME 16.04, have some issues with ubuntu Artful Aardvark: https://pastebin.com/BgBHExes ; Thank you for your Support.
